# WWDC 2009: nouveaux MacBook, iPhone, etc.



## xao85 (25 Mai 2009)

Bon c'est pas le tout mais début juin ça arrive vite... Alors d'après vous, aurons nous droit à un nouvel iphone? (Certaines rumeurs disent que ça ne sera pas avant le 17 Juillet et que ça sera le grand Steve qui le présentera) 
Du côté mac seulement Snow Léopard? 

Faites péter les rumeurs!


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2009)

Snow Leopard
iPhone 3
iPhone SDK (et oui encore des démos interminables )


----------



## nicolasf (25 Mai 2009)

Aaaah, chouette, un défilé de développeurs !  

Bon sinon, je pense que ça sera surtout Snow Leopard et iPhone OS 3. Sans doute qu'on aura aussi la présentation du nouvel iPhone, ça serait logique.


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Faites péter les rumeurs!


Encore un fil qui va moins ressembler à un défilé de rumeurs qu'à un défilé de desiderata ...


----------



## xao85 (25 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Encore un fil qui va moins ressembler à un défilé de rumeurs qu'à un défilé de desiderata ...



Ya des chances! :rateau:


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2009)

Ah j'oubliais un petit passage réservé à Windows 7 pour se moquer gentiment


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ah j'oubliais un petit passage réservé à Windows 7 pour se moquer gentiment


Hmmm... Ils feraient mieux de se concentrer sur leur sujet que de faire les malins. Après la demi-réussite de Leopard, ce serait de meilleur goût.


----------



## xao85 (25 Mai 2009)

Surtout que windows 7 à l'air de pas mal rattraper le retard de vista!


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Surtout que windows 7 à l'air de pas mal rattraper le retard de vista!



Je confirme ! 

Il ne faudra pas se louper avec Snow Leopard. Surtout au niveau de la performance. Et un rafraîchissement de l'interface ne serait pas de trop.

En tout cas, je pense que SL sera le gros morceau de cette Keynote


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2009)

Une présentation de Snow Leopard (pour la commercialisation on verra plus tard).
iPhone OS 3

A part ça, je ne vois pas.


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une présentation de Snow Leopard (pour la commercialisation on verra plus tard).
> iPhone OS 3
> 
> A part ça, je ne vois pas.



iPhone 3 aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Du Snow Leopard, de l'iPhone, mises à jours mineurs des MacBook/Pro ?

Personnellement j'aimerai que ce soit juste consacré au nouvel OS que j'attends avec impatience ...


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2009)

Et en guest star, Steve Jobs pour un "one more thing ..." ?


----------



## iota (25 Mai 2009)

Salut.



bompi a dit:


> Et en guest star, Steve Jobs pour un "one more thing ..." ?


Ou un "One last thing..." : Steve Jobs quitte Apple   

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ou un "One last thing..." : Steve Jobs quitte Apple
> 
> ...



Impossible ! Avant de quitter Apple, il doit d'abord présenter un Mac Tablet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> iPhone 3 aussi ?



Ce n'est pas le lieu pour les annonces matérielles.


----------



## Steph-24 (25 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le lieu pour les annonces matérielles.



Ah ben j'ai du rêvait l'année dernière alors !


----------



## Zolubu (25 Mai 2009)

ouais un iphone 3. J'attends avec impatience, j'ai un vieux mobile tout pourri, et j'attends un nvl iphone pour y passer.
Alros ouais, je pourrai le prendre maintenant, mais bon je suis pas à 1 mois près. Donc autant attendre un peu...


----------



## Steph-24 (26 Mai 2009)

Zolubu a dit:


> ouais un iphone 3. J'attends avec impatience, j'ai un vieux mobile tout pourri, et j'attends un nvl iphone pour y passer.
> Alros ouais, je pourrai le prendre maintenant, mais bon je suis pas à 1 mois près. Donc autant attendre un peu...



Effectivement, mieux vaut attendre encore un peu.


----------



## RaelRiaK (26 Mai 2009)

Simple : 
Au minimum : iPhone 3.0 avec 1 ou 2 surprise dedans, et au moins la présentation de SL avec de grands applaudissements
Au maximum : tout le minimum + rafraîchissement portable ou iMac, et iPhone 3 (présentation au moins)

Je pense que tout le reste est farfelu.

Sinon bien que HS, je suis d'accord que 7 est bien mieux que Vista et s'annonce un beau produit, mais loin derrière Léopard même si il est parfois considéré comme une demi réussite.


----------



## EScTB (27 Mai 2009)

Logic Studio 9? Le 8 date de 2007 ...


----------



## physalys (28 Mai 2009)

J'aimerais beaucoup une mise à jour du proc de l'Imac : un quad par exemple  Est-ce envisageable ?

Le prix de la carte graphique Radeon 4850 vient de baisser significativement http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-8991.html ... j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour celle proposée en option sur les Imac !


----------



## xao85 (28 Mai 2009)

À mon avis, il ne faut pas s'attendre à autre chose que la présentation de snow léopard du côté mac...


----------



## daphone (28 Mai 2009)

Bon. d'après cette note officielle, on aura que des présentations approfondies logicielles. Donc pas de Hardware ni de iPhone 3 encore..

En revanche, présentation approfondie de iPhone OS 3.0 et de Snow Léopard !

tout est là http://www.apple.com/


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Non, ça, ce sont les activités qu'Apple proposera aux développeurs.

Bref, hormis certaines choses qui sont claires (Snow Leopard :love:, iPhone OS 3) on ne sait rien officiellement. En rumeurs, plein de choses courent, mais ça, c'est autre chose.

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?                      

Erìk


----------



## daphone (28 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Non, ça, ce sont les activités qu'Apple proposera aux développeurs.
> 
> Bref, hormis certaines choses qui sont claires (Snow Leopard :love:, iPhone OS 3) on ne sait rien officiellement. En rumeurs, plein de choses courent, mais ça, c'est autre chose.
> 
> ...



Ok, autant pour moi alors . Bien espérons qu'il y ait de belles surprises alors !


----------



## bendder (28 Mai 2009)

SL + FCS3 + QTX ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

bendder a dit:


> SL + FCS3 + QTX ??


Ben non 

QTX est inclus dans Snow Leopard, et comme c'est un des applications qui va avoir plus de mise à jour que les autres... on risque de parler de lui (pour montrer la rapidité de OpenCL sur un encodage gnagnagna :rateau
FCS3 ? Bah, Apple à "raté" la coche du NAB. Pt'et que FCS3 sera utilisé pour les bench (et encore, le public est developeur, pas réalisateur/graphiste&#8230, mais en aucun cas une annonce de disponibilité, ou de mise en valeur du produit en lui même.

Une machine, en revanche, est possible, pour peu qu'elle ne soit pas très grand public (MacBook non, MacPro oui - c'est un exemple).

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?                      

Erìk

@daphone : tu es pardonné 
In nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen.


----------



## pouto (29 Mai 2009)

On pourrait surtout avoir ce genre de choses : http://www.9to5mac.com/FCP3-real-time-hd-editing

Apple pourrait très bien, avec SL, présenter les nouvelles versions de ses appli pro, histoire de montrer tout de suite les bénéfices que l'on peut tirer d'openCL/Grand Central...Ce sera d'ailleurs nécessaire pour montrer l'intérêt de ces technos là, car sans applis adaptées, le soufflé risque de retomber bien vite côté perf


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Mai 2009)

Ce serait tout de même surprenant de voir Apple présenter une application professionnelle orientée création et graphisme à la WWDC.

Comme le dit Eseldorm, à la limite on pourrait avoir une démo d'une version bêta de Final Cut 3 pour avoir une idée du gain de performance mais j'en doute quand même.
Pour faire une démo, il y a plus de chances qu'Apple utilise QTX...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Ce serait tout de même surprenant de voir Apple présenter une application professionnelle orientée création et graphisme à la WWDC.
> 
> Comme le dit Eseldorm, à la limite on pourrait avoir une démo d'une version bêta de Final Cut 3 pour avoir une idée du gain de performance mais j'en doute quand même.
> Pour faire une démo, il y a plus de chances qu'Apple utilise QTX...


Surtout que sur un MacPro, le rapport devrait être plus important que sur un MacBook Unibody 

:love:

On aura pt'et le droit à Mathematica (Wolfram Research) ou d'autres applications comme ça.
Mathematica, car il avait été présenté comme étant "rapide" à porter sur Intel, et il pourrait donc être tout ausi "rapide" de le "porter" pour OpenCL.

Pour FCS3, je ne pense pas que les créatifs payent 1000$ (pas sur du tarif) pour pouvoir assister à 5 jours de conférences Tech/Dev 

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?                      

Erìk


----------



## OuiOui (29 Mai 2009)

Pour moi les nouveautés seront : 
 - snow leopard
 - présentation de iPhone OS 3 
 - et une présentation matériel (nouvel iPhone )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Il y a du nouveau :
> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-46970-snow-leopard-nouvelles-captures
> 
> Voici la galerie flickr d'un développeur avec la build 10A354 :
> ...


Rien de neuf donc 
Et puis, y'a même pas de musique (Olé !)

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?                      

Erìk


----------



## RaelRiaK (2 Juin 2009)

Il semble de plus en plus probable que iPhone OS 3.0 soit déployé rapidement, et peut être même avant la WWDC (news MacG), donc si c'est le cas, il est probable qu'on est évidemment une présentation de la version finale de iPhone OS 3.0, mais plus courte, ce qui laisserait du champ pour plus de nouveautés dans la présentation.

Je crois à une mise à jour matériel qui sera au choix iPhone 3 et sur les MacBook. Mon rêve serait un iMac 30", mais je crois de plus en plus que s'est illusoire.


----------



## xao85 (2 Juin 2009)

Bon ben J-7! :rateau:


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon ben J-7! :rateau:



C'est pas plutôt 6 ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Et à quand le fameux iCar ? .

Sinon plus sérieusement un iPhone à 99 &#8364; possible ?


----------



## daphone (2 Juin 2009)

Ta iCar, elle date de l'eMac ! 

Sinon un iPhone a 99euros, faut voir, car en abo opérateur, c'est largement faisable, mais en achat nu ? C'est rien 99&#8364; ! Un prix a peine plus cher que les téléphones (et non smartphones) d'entrée de gamme...

J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de contrat d'exclu sur un opérateur pour le nouvel iPhone (j'en doute car les stcks de 3G ont l'air de fondre partout...)


----------



## mac-fan (3 Juin 2009)

wwdc 

1- snow leopard gratuit pas 129 gratuit 

2- os 3.0 iphone 

3- new iphone 

4- new itune 9 ou x avec fonction de fliper son album comme le iphone 

5- fin de la conférence


----------



## RaelRiaK (3 Juin 2009)

- SL gratuit, je n'y crois pas un instant, SL représente un gros investissement niveau développement, il ne sera pas gratuit. C'est pas que je n'aimerais pas, c'est que je n'y crois pas. Et puis s'il est gratuit, il aura mauvaise presse et passera pour une simple mise à jour maquillée en révolution pour contré Windows 7, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

- iPhone OS 3.0, c'est une évidence

- Nouvel  iPhone, probable, bien que vu les mise à jour du macbook blanc de ces derniers temps, je verrais plutôt une légère mise à jour de la gamme MacBook, faisant passer tous les unibody en Pro, et en rajoutant un modèle peut être encore plus bas prix (genre 700&#8364 du MacBook blanc.

- Nouvel iTunes, ça je n'y crois pas. Aucune rumeur sur le sujet, aucun grand intérêt ergonomique que de flipper la pochette. Entendons nous bien, bien évidemment iTunes finira par passer en Cocoa, peut être même à la WWDC, mais si c'est la cas, je pense que c'est sans grande nouveauté. Mais comme toujours j'espère me tromper.

- Fin de la conférence : là pas de problème


----------



## macaronique (3 Juin 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> - SL gratuit, je n'y crois pas un instant,


Gratuit pour les développeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Minimum : iphone os 3 , nouvel iphone , preview de snow leopard
Maximum : mise à jour MacBook unibody et MacBook Pro > simple augmentation des fréquences de pross et peut-être une GT130M sur les MBP , iphone os 3 , nouvel iphone  , sortie de snow leopard en Septembre ou dès "aujourd'hui" 

Par contre , faut pas rêver concernant une maj des prix (baisse) , apple ne fait pas dans le genre  

Ps : on peut rêver


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Juin 2009)

j'éspère :

- snow léopard

- iphone OS 3.0

- nouvel iphone

- nouveau mac (tour, comme mac pro)

- cable minidisplayport > dvi (car j'aime pas l'adaptatteur)

- LED cinéma display 20"

- superdrive qui lit le bluerail (même si apple ne le fera pas car on peux louer en HD sur iTunes...)

- mighty mouse multi touch et avec batterie (car j'ai marre des piles)

- macbook unubody renommé mac book pro et *un port firewire !!!*


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2009)

Plutôt que des palabres, juste une image...


----------



## xao85 (3 Juin 2009)

Bon résumé de la situation et Ipapy, il en dit quoi?


----------



## duracel (4 Juin 2009)

On peut attendre de retour de Ipapy sur scène?
C'est programmé au mois de juin, non?


----------



## iota (4 Juin 2009)

Salut.



duracel a dit:


> On peut attendre de retour de Ipapy sur scène?


Ce n'est pas prévu.
C'est Phil Schiller qui assurera la présentation de la Keynote.

@+
iota


----------



## sclicer (4 Juin 2009)

Sincèrement j'attends une date de sortie pour SL courant août/septembre.Voir fin juin 
Après Iphone 3GV2 courant juillet pourquoi pas.
Une petite upgrade MB/MBP voir une grosse avec passage au quadcore.
Ah et pour finir une baisse à 450 du 24" d'Apple...


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> j'éspère :
> 
> - snow léopard
> 
> ...



j'oubliais: un adaptatteur dvi vers minidisplayport (car comment brancher un LED cinéma display sur mon mac mini dvi ?)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> j'éspère :
> 
> - snow léopard
> 
> ...


Tu veux pas une révision de l'iPod Shufle ou des cables d'alimentation non plus ?



> - superdrive qui lit le bluerail (même si apple ne le fera pas car on peux louer en HD sur iTunes...)


Prend un rail blanc, ça ira mieux 

Tack !
Erìk


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Juin 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tu veux pas une révision de l'iPod Shufle ou des cables d'alimentation non plus ?



oui, j'aimerai une révision du magsafe pour un plus solide et aussi une révision de la couleur du DVD livré avec un mac ! :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Rez2a (4 Juin 2009)

macaronique a dit:


> Gratuit pour les développeurs.



On peut télécharger Mac OS avec un abonnement ADC ?

Donc en fait à la limite c'est plus rentable de s'abonner un an à ADC pour télécharger Snow Leopard que payer 129&#8364; pour la version commerce non ?


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2009)

J'ai fait ça, une fois, en effet.


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2009)

Ya de l'iphone 32Go dans l'air! :bebe:


----------



## amiro22730 (5 Juin 2009)

Conte à rebours : 
*J-3*


*(O)
*​


----------



## daphone (5 Juin 2009)

amiro22730 a dit:


> Conte à rebours :
> *J-3*
> 
> 
> ...




ça se rapproche !!!!

Les possesseurs d'iPhone peuvent être heureux, car cette conférence va déjà amener quelque chose de GRATUIT, c'est bien evidemment la mise à jour de l'OS 3.0 !!
Premier cadeau

Ensuite, Snow Léopard, iPhone 3... J'ai hâte (contrairement à mon petit compte bancaire...)

Vous pensez que je la pose maintenant mon annonce pour un iPhone V1 16go ? ça va beaucoup décôter à l'annonce du 3, non ?


----------



## macaronique (5 Juin 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> On peut télécharger Mac OS avec un abonnement ADC ?


Oui, on peut télécharger toutes les bêtas et on a aussi le DVD dans la poste.


Rez2a a dit:


> Donc en fait à la limite c'est plus rentable de s'abonner un an à ADC pour télécharger Snow Leopard que payer 129 pour la version commerce non ?


Non, juste pour ça ce n'est pas rentable (sauf si on est étudiant) mais si on va acheter un Mac la remise est intéressante.  (Ça dépend du pays, mais je sais qu'en Nouvelle-Zélande c'était 10 % sur les Mac grand public et 15 % pour les pros. Je vais m'y réinscrire avant d'acheter le prochain MacBook Pro, même si ce n'est pas très rentable, parce que je suis développeuse Mac dans mon temps libre.)


----------



## sclicer (5 Juin 2009)

Hum la promo n'est valable qu'une fois avec l'ADC.


----------



## macaronique (5 Juin 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> Hum la promo n'est valable qu'une fois avec l'ADC.


Une seule fois pour les étudiants, mais une fois par année pour les autres.


----------



## sclicer (7 Juin 2009)

Pour les autres, tu entends quoi ?


----------



## macaronique (7 Juin 2009)

Je parlais d'ADC Select, puisque c'est l'option la moins chère si on n'est pas étudiant.  (Si on ne compte pas ADC Online Membership, bien sûr.)


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Bon ben rendez-vous à 19h!


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

À 1H30 de la keynote le calme plat...  Vous dormez sur macG ou quoi???


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Impatient de voir ce nouvel iPhone ... 
Où peut-on la suivre en live ?


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> À 1H30 de la keynote le calme plat...  Vous dormez sur macG ou quoi???



On se chauffe...


----------



## fabrice_b (8 Juin 2009)

10.6 !!


----------



## full2012 (8 Juin 2009)

tout le monde est connecté ??  on se demande pourquoi..


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Apple store fermé, ça send bon  : 10.6 en pré-vente??? ou du hard ware.... :rateau:


----------



## yoann53 (8 Juin 2009)

Raaa je stress !!!! Quel suspens ! Steve Jobs or not Steves Jobs ? Iphone 3.0 --> 19 juin or not 19 juin ?


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

applestore fermés, ça sent soit la dispo immédiate d'OSX mobile 3.0, soit des mises à jour matérielles (mais pas annoncées durant la keynote, juste pour profiter de l'engoument des fans pour vendre +), soit un nouvel iPhone/iPod touch

moi personnellement j'aimerai pour les surprises :
nouvel iPhone/iPod touch avec capacités vidéo et + grande autonomie
mise à jour iMac (9600GT du Macbook Pro sur le 24 de base sans changement de prix et en option sur le 20" pas cher)

on en reparle donc après la keynote


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> mise à jour iMac (9600GT du Macbook Pro sur le 24 de base sans changement de prix et en option sur le 20" pas cher)



moi aussi, mais je pense pas car l'imac a été mis a jour il y a seulement trois mois.

bonne Keynote !


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Rendez vous sur macgeneration sur ichat! ^^


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Rendez vous sur macgeneration sur ichat! ^^



Ah ok. Je ferme ici.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Il est fou, on a besoin des forums! Nan mé hé ho! :rateau:


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

Vous pensez que l'iphone pourrait être vendu sur l'apple store maintenant qu'il n'est plus "sous contrat" avec Orange ?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Rendez vous sur macgeneration sur ichat! ^^



non, sa ne fonctionne pas chez moi !  :hein: :rateau:



WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ok. Je ferme ici.




surtout pas !


donc, j'aimerai:

- snow léopard (pour le 19 juin)

- iPhone OS 3.0


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> non, sa ne fonctionne pas chez moi !  :hein: :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je prendrai une assiette _skieur_. Et une eau gazeuse.


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

pour reprendre ce que j'ai dit dans mon message précédent : gt200m
bon sachant que les iMac ont des composants de portable on pourrait penser à une future mise à jour matérielle en octobre/novembre

fin du HS

alors steeve, steeves ou pas de steeve?


----------



## Sqee8lzh (8 Juin 2009)

Je parie pour une apparition de Steve via visio à travers le nouvel iPhone.


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> alors steeve, steeves ou pas de steeve?



d'après mon widiget "next keynote", c'est Philip Schiller


----------



## whiteonce (8 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je prendrai une assiette _skieur_. Et une eau gazeuse.



Deuxième indice :
http://keynote_media.macg.co/2.jpg

Là aussi l'icône iCal est sur le 19 JUN, les nouvelle icônes sont présentes mais surtout le full 64 bits. 

Ca sent bon !


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

on se calme, pas d'hysterie collective, on se calme!!!!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

Hello 

Moi j'aimerai OSX 3.0 pour Iphone ; des news sur Snow Léopard... et une nouvelle souris innovante peut-être ? bien que je ne m'en sers pas...


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

Les gens commencent à entrer dans la salle "Presidio" du Moscone Center à paremment ....


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> Les gens commencent à entrer dans la salle "Presidio" du Moscone Center à paremment ....



Non c'est à San Francisco.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Petit piqûre de rappelle pour les mordus: ichat salon macgeneration!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

c'est ou le mieux pour suivre le live??? J'ai les commentaires sur http://www.ustream.tv/channel/podradio-live-events mais c'est un peu ambiance geek (mais sympa hein) et je voudrais voir la keynote live (en englishe)


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

moi j'aimerai surtout qu'il annonce la sortie de snow leopard, avant fin septembre histoire qu'il soit sur le macbook que je vais recevoir à l'entrée de la SAE!


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non c'est à San Francisco.




:mouais: j'ai pas compris .. :rose:

c'est pourtant le cas ...


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

si vous voulez voire un chat qui part en couille rdv ici!


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non c'est à San Francisco.



"apparemment" s'écrit "apparemment" et non pas "à parament"
d'où le jeu de mot drôle de webOliver


----------



## alainsim97300 (8 Juin 2009)

Calmez vous et regardez;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; Steeve jobs va apparaitre avec un nouvel iphone !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## full2012 (8 Juin 2009)

ya pas un lien en vidéo en direct..??


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> "apparemment" s'écrit "apparemment" et non pas "à parament"
> d'où le jeu de mot drôle de webOliver




:rose:  J'ai hésité en plus ... désolé :rateau:

j'espère que malgré les portables éteint, brouilleur ou quoi que ce soit, nous pourrons suivre la keynote


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Bon, l'iphone est connecté à l"ordi, itunes est lancé je suis prèt pour la version 3.0 !


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa commence! phil sur scène


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2009)

Steve Ballmer le précède en hurlant.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bon, l'iphone est connecté à l"ordi, itunes est lancé&#8230; je suis prèt pour la version 3.0 !



J'ai hâte aussi !!! car d'après ce que l'on sait du 3.0 ça va drôlement améliorer notre précieux joujou


----------



## SolMJ (8 Juin 2009)

on peut voir la conférence en streaming quelque part ?

sinon, elle dure combien de temps la conférence ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Den nouveaux mac !


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bon, l'iphone est connecté à l"ordi, itunes est lancé je suis prèt pour la version 3.0 !


Et moi à débourser 8&#8364; 
(ou pas loin de 8&#8364


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

j'ai le compte rendu en direct depuis un autre site (hum) mais avec quelques photos (  ) bon ça va parler d'OSX 10.6 et d'OSX mobile mais quid du one more thing?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Den nouveaux mac !



Nouveaux Macbook Pro apparemment...


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

new macbook pro ..


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

nouveau macbook pro!!!!???? mais même design il me semble (unibody)

nouvelle batterie avec 7h d'autonomie
nouvel écran sur le 15"
port SD


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

slot SD dans le nouveau mac book 15 unibody ???


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

wow le 15' avec batterie inamovible avec lecteur de carte SD!!!


----------



## full2012 (8 Juin 2009)

ca l'air de tué le nouveau MBP!!! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/podradio-live-events


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

1700$ :rateau:


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

300$ de moins sur le premier modèle


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

wow une belle baisse de prix avec des gros processeurs!!! Dispo ce soir ou demain!


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Une batterie inamovible qui durerait 5 ans. J'ai des doutes, là...


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

En tous cas, dispo aujourd'hui


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Une batterie inamovible qui durerait 5 ans. J'ai des doutes, là...


Je m'arrête à inamovible...


(si réellement elle l'est... )


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

presque tout les portables a jour 



divoli a dit:


> Une batterie inamovible qui durerait 5 ans. J'ai des doutes, là...



je lui donne toujours 2 a 3 ans de durée de vie 

si le 13" deviens pro, le blanc restera le non pro ou il sera épauler ?


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

gloups le prix du 17"... bon le 13" maintenant


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

WOW  il vire au pro le macbook nan ??

ps: new macbook air ... baisse de 200 dollars


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Le MacBook devient MacBook Pro.  :mouais:   :sleep:


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

300$ de moins sur le premier MacBook Air (1499$) 700$ de moins sur le SDD : 1799$)


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

Oué j'avais déjà entendu parlé de ce changement d'uniformisation de gamme je sais plus ou.


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

Ils ont gardé toutes ses annonces hardware pour cacher le fait que SL sera nul ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> WOW  il vire au pro le macbook nan ??
> 
> ps: new macbook air ... baisse de 200 dollars



non non il est toujours là mais il y a juste les unibody qui monte en pro!

Et ça c'est vraiment super! En plus avec l'jout du firewire c'est parfait pour faire du son!


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

donc le seul macbook qui reste c'est le blanc?

et le pro passe du 13 au 17"?

bon le unibody 13" il change en quoi? nouvelle batterie, proco et disque dur?


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Et le macbook dans l'histoire il devient quoi???


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Batterie inamovible désormais dans tous les portables...


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Batterie inamovible désormais dans tous les portables...


Pas mieux...


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

Taggle Bertand Serlet...

Montre SL avant de te moquer ...


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

au tour de snow leo maintenant (ça casse sur windows  )


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

alors un petit point pour ceux qui ont du mal à suivre!

Le blanc reste en macbook, les 13' unibody passent en pro avec les 15' et les 17', et le air toujours tout seul.
Le macbook 15' est amélioré avec une batterie innamovible d'un lecteur de carte SD!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Batterie inamovible désormais dans tous les portables...



Même sur les 13'?


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

On passe à Snow Leopard maintenant

Réécriture du Finder, mais peu de changement visible pour l'utilisateur


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> alors un petit point pour ceux qui ont du mal à suivre!
> 
> Le blanc reste en macbook, les 13' unibody passent en pro avec les 15' et les 17', et le air toujours tout seul.
> Le macbook 15' est amélioré avec une batterie innamovible d'un lecteur de carte SD!
> ...



Merci car j'avais rien compris


----------



## Rez2a (8 Juin 2009)

Important aussi, le MB Unibody (désormais Pro 13") gagne un port FW 800.
Ils se sont bien chiés sur le coup mais l'important c'est qu'ils se rattrapent enfin.


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

reconnaissance de l'écriture manuelle sur le trackpad ??? (comprend pas)


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

"Le Finder ne change pas car les utilisateurs l'adorent."


looooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## RaZieL54 (8 Juin 2009)

mais merde c'est nul ><
d'après les photos l'entrée de gamme du 15" n'intègre meme pas la 9600m GT oO 
moi qui allait le voulait :'( meme si y a 4 Go je m'en fous need la 9600 ><


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Batterie inamovible désormais dans tous les portables...



[mode frottage de mains ] C'est bon pour le biz ça [/mode frottage de mains ]


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

on va pouvoir pouvoir partir en safari (4) 
ça se moque gentiment d'ie9 (test acid3 hou la claque)


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2009)

> L'installation du système est 45 %  plus rapide et occupe jusqu'à 6 Go de disque en moins.



heureusement car les 80 GB de mon mac mini sont complèts.

dommage pour les batteries inamouvibles.


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

> L'installation du système est 45 %  plus rapide et occupe jusqu'à 6 Go de disque en moins



Adieu le code PPC, Snow Leopard sera bien que Intel only


----------



## RaZieL54 (8 Juin 2009)

damien_t a dit:


> reconnaissance de l'écriture manuelle sur le trackpad ??? (comprend pas)



t'écris avec ton doigt sur le trackpad  
et il reconnait l'écriture manuscrite =)


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

C'est mal barré si il commence a dire qu'ouvrir un jpeg 1,5x plus vite c'est une grosse avancée ...


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

je me reponds à moi même donc oui innamovible sur les 13'... les bon point c'est quand même l'ajout du port fire wire, et la baisse du prix!

Safari 4 arrive en version finale (toujours avec ces 100% au test acid 3)! Le finder ne devrait pas trop bouger par contre ce qui est quand même assez dommage...


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Mon pauvre Divoli qui se fait des cheveux blancs... Qui aurait parié sur des new macbook pro ce soir???!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

SL résistant aux crashes... je trouve que 10.5 est déjà résistant moi lol !!


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

RaZieL54 a dit:


> t'écris avec ton doigt sur le trackpad
> et il reconnait l'écriture manuscrite =)


Oui, nan, ça j'avais compris. Mais je comprends pas l'utilisation qui oeuvait en être faite. Mais ils on prit l'exemple de Mail.app qui quand t'écris en Chinois, te le transcrit en caractères. Là ok. Pour le français ou l'anglais, moins d'intérêt, je trouve.


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Qui aurait parié sur des new macbook pro ce soir???!!!!



J'avoue .... mais c'est mieux comme ca perso ! lol


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

non c'est safari sur SL qui est résistant au crash...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

Quand sera dispos Snow Leo ? c'est la grande question


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Personne !!
En tout cas excellente keynote, en émotions et tout :rateau:
et puis, si on était pas à 100% fan de Apple, maintenant il y a de quoi le devenir !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> non c'est safari sur SL qui est résistant au crash...



Ah... merci pour la précision


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Personne !!
> En tout cas excellente keynote, en émotions et tout :rateau:
> et puis, si on était pas à 100% fan de Apple, maintenant il y a de quoi le devenir !



Ha bon ? et pourquoi ? Rien de transcendant pour l'instant ...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

> Keynote > Snow Leopard en septembre pour 29 $ [08/06/2009 19:31:06]
> C'est ce qu'annonce un communiqué de presse que nous venons juste de recevoir
> un pack avec iWork et iLife sera proposé pour 169 $



Yeahhh  donc une mise a jour  si vous avez déjà leo, sinon ça sera 129 euros si vous êtes encore en tiger


----------



## Rez2a (8 Juin 2009)

"Keynote > Snow Leopard en septembre pour 29 $ [08/06/2009 19:31:06]
C'est ce qu'annonce un communiqué de presse que nous venons juste de recevoir"

Euh, il manque un '1' devant le '29' hein ?


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Yeahhh  donc une mise a jour  si vous avez déjà leo, sinon ça sera 129 euros si vous êtes encore en tiger


29$  


Alors là, je suis soufflé...



Rez2a a dit:


> "Keynote > Snow Leopard en septembre pour 29 $ [08/06/2009 19:31:06]
> C'est ce qu'annonce un communiqué de presse que nous venons juste de recevoir"
> 
> Euh, il manque un '1' devant le '29' hein ?


Apparemment non...


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Ben si, maj des portables, diminution des prix pour augmentation des fréquences cpu
le prix c'est ce qui rebute la plupart des windowiens


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Yeahhh  donc une mise a jour  si vous avez déjà leo, sinon ça sera 129 euros si vous êtes encore en tiger



et si on n'a pas léopard ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

le nouveau exposé à l'air vraiment terrible on peut interagir sur les fenêtres, même éclatées! C'est juste énorme!


----------



## RaZieL54 (8 Juin 2009)

pfeuu il manque la 9600 sur l'entré de gamme des 15" et c'est la meilleur keynote


----------



## Preatorien (8 Juin 2009)

On ne peut pas suivre la keynote en vidéo? Is ne retransmettent pas?


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

Oué putin 29 dollars quoi :rateau: , la c'est sur j'hésite pas !!!

Ils ont oublié un zero ?!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Faster Empty Trash.

On trouve les nouveautés comme on peu chez Apple 

Pas encore de communiqué sur le prix sur /pr


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> et si on n'a pas léopard ?



ounède ? :love:


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Ils enregistrent et c'est dispo en podcast après, mais pas de vidéo live il me semble...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Faster Empty Trash.
> 
> On trouve les nouveautés comme on peu chez Apple



mine de rien ce genre de truc touche profondément a la gestion des données sur un disque dur 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------




217ae1 a dit:


> et si on n'a pas léopard ?



129 euros


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

je trouve ça assez peu quand même 30$...


----------



## NeoMac13 (8 Juin 2009)

Franchement,ils m'impressionnent plus que jamais ce soir!

Ça va faire des jaloux du coté de Seattle, vraiment que du bon!


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Mon pauvre Divoli qui se fait des cheveux blancs... Qui aurait parié sur des new macbook pro ce soir???!!!!



Bah à part le coup des batteries inamovibles mad, je vois à priori une belle évolution des portables, notamment du MacBook désormais pro qui se rapproche du powerbook 12" dont on a été un certain nombre à regretter la disparition.

Reste la CG 9400M à mémoire partagée, mais bon...


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

C'est que le début, c'est vrai que cette key pour le moment c'est de la balle.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Je veux des noms, d'où vient cette info pk là apple va faire faillite!


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

la gestion d'un des carte SD en direct pourrai permettre en théori démarrer sur une carte SD ... il parait qu'elle existe en 64 Go très rapide pour moins cher qu'un disque SSD


----------



## Rez2a (8 Juin 2009)

Si la MàJ est vraiment à 30$, je crois que SL ne sera même pas trouvable en warez tellement tout le monde va l'acheter... 
Enfin, pour l'instant, ça + les baisses de prix des MacBook, c'est excellent et inattendu pour ma part.


----------



## NeoMac13 (8 Juin 2009)

POurquoi pas^^
Je n'étais pas au courant qu'il en existait de telles SD!


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> 29$



Heu... C'est-à-dire ? 29  ?


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Heu... C'est-à-dire ? 29  ?


Voilà...

C'est ça...

Comme d'hab' quoi...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Si la MàJ est vraiment à 30$, je crois que SL ne sera même pas trouvable en warez tellement tout le monde va l'acheter...
> Enfin, pour l'instant, ça + les baisses de prix des MacBook, c'est excellent et inattendu pour ma part.



il y a toujours des gens qui le piraterons, enfin moi je n'ai jamais payer mes systeme Apple, vu que je les reçois direct de chez Apple :love:


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

Oué m'enfin pour 30 euros ça me fait pas spécialement mal a moi en tout cas.


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

Bon, ca s'éternise un peu sur le 64 bit dans toutes les applis majeures de Mac OS, GCD (Grand Central Dispatch) et Open CL.
Exchange dans Mac OS maintenant.


----------



## full2012 (8 Juin 2009)

"Ca y est c'est gravé dans le marbre, Mac OS X Snow Leopard sera disponible en septembre pour 29$ pour les utilisateurs de Leopard. Le 10.6 sera aussi proposé en version Familly Pack (5 licences) pour 49$.

Pour les utilisateurs de Tiger sur Mac Intel, la Mac Set Box avec Snow Leopard, iLife et iWork sera vendue 169$ pour un poste ou 229$ pour 5 postes.

Pour ceux qui auront acheté leur Mac entre le 8 juin et le 26 décembre 2009 avec Leopard, Snow Leopard sera proposé moyennant les seuls frais de ports (9,99$)."


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 129 euros



ils ont décidés de m'embéter apple déja que snow léopard sort qu'en septembre (j'ai marre de tiger ) en plus il faut que je paye le gros prix. 

la deuxième fois que je pleure pendant une keynote en deux keynotes.


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Allez on passe à l'iPhone bordel ^^


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Heu... C'est-à-dire ? 29  ?



oui  un communiqué de presse a dit que snow leopard couterai 29... ce qui me parait assez peu quand même.
Une annonce assez attendue mais quand même super utile la meilleur gestion des processeurs à plusieurs coeurs!


----------



## Rez2a (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Heu... C'est-à-dire ? 29  ?



Oh ils peuvent même arrondir à 30, on ne va pas se plaindre, on était tous partis du principe qu'il serait à 129...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> ils ont décidés de m'embéter apple déja que snow léopard sort qu'en septembre (j'ai marre de tiger ) en plus il faut que je paye le gros prix.



oui


----------



## NeoMac13 (8 Juin 2009)

ça c'est vraiment n'importe quoi!
Si Apple convertissait justement en euros,nous aurions un macbook à moins de 1000 euros,et sans la remise étudiant lol!

et SL a moins de 20 euros mdr



C'est pas juste!lol


----------



## Damonzon (8 Juin 2009)

"Toutes les applications majeures du système fonctionneront en 64 bits.Possibilité d'utiliser jusqu'a à 16 Gb de RAM. Permet d'accélérer certains calculs"

Pas compris le fait de pouvoir utiliser jusqu'à 16gb de ram ????

Est ce à dire que les processeur d'un Mac pro avec 32 ram de ne sert à rien ??


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> "Toutes les applications majeures du système fonctionneront en 64 bits.Possibilité d'utiliser jusqu'a à 16 Gb de RAM. Permet d'accélérer certains calculs"
> 
> Pas compris le fait de pouvoir utiliser jusqu'à 16gb de ram ????
> 
> Est ce à dire que les processeur d'un Mac pro avec 32 ram de ne sert à rien ??



juste a ce la péter :love:


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

NeoMac13 a dit:


> ça c'est vraiment n'importe quoi!
> Si Apple convertissait justement en euros,nous aurions un macbook à moins de 1000 euros,et sans la remise étudiant lol!
> 
> et SL a moins de 20 euros mdr
> ...



je ne vois pas en quoi est ce injuste?
Moi je trouve ça plutot super!


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> "Toutes les applications majeures du système fonctionneront en 64 bits.Possibilité d'utiliser jusqu'a à 16 Gb de RAM. Permet d'accélérer certains calculs"
> 
> Pas compris le fait de pouvoir utiliser jusqu'à 16gb de ram ????
> 
> Est ce à dire que les processeur d'un Mac pro avec 32 ram de ne sert à rien ??


Je crois que c'est par application (et "seulement" 4 Go pour les applis 32bits)


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Confirmation 29$ pour la maj


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

donc voila c'est 29$ pour les utilisateurs de leopard et 129$ pour les autres... c'est quand même plus réaliste!


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

prix confirmés

iphone now


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

29$ putain de merde c'est pas un rêve!!!!!!!!  :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> je ne vois pas en quoi est ce injuste?
> Moi je trouve ça plutot super!



ce qui est injuste c'est la parité $/ pour apple alors que dans la réalité le dollar est + faible que l'euro donc on devrait payer moins si le taux de change normal était appliqué


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

Et bien,
moi qui attendais la Keynote avant de m'acheter mon PREMIER Mac ... me voila récompensé de ma patience !!!
Hormis cette peu claire histoire de batterie inamovible ... je vais craquer pour le macbook 2,53 Ghz ... pardon le MacBookPro 2,53 Ghz
En plus je purrai passer à SNL pour 10 brouzoufs si j'ai bien compris  : bravo Apple


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

> Keynote > Snow Leopard : les prix [08/06/2009 19:47:34]
> 29 $ pour les utliisateurs de Leopard. 129 $ pour les autres
> 
> 49 $ pour le Family Pack
> ...



49 euros ou 149 euros ? :hein:


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

damien_t a dit:


> Je crois que c'est par application (et "seulement" 4 Go pour les applis 32bits)



Non c'est juste macge qui c'est planté ...

C'est 16 milliard de Go de ram théorique supporté.


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> ce qui est injuste c'est la parité $/ pour apple alors que dans la réalité le dollar est + faible que l'euro donc on devrait payer moins si le taux de change normal était appliqué



ah oui alors là je suis d'accord!
Sortie en séptembre de SL!
On passe à l'iphone!


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 49 euros ou 149 euros ? :hein:


49...


Moi qui hésitait à passer à SL sur mon MB White...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

16 To de ram donc


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

j' ai trouvé un lien live : http://de.justin.tv/bwana


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 49 euros ou 149 euros ? :hein:



149 pour toi, Mackie. Parce que tu le vaux bien.

29 pour les autres disposant déjà de Léopard (l'OS, pas le string)


----------



## damien_t (8 Juin 2009)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Non c'est juste macge qui c'est planté ...
> 
> C'est 16 milliard de Go de ram théorique supporté.


Exact. Et bien 4 Go max pour les applis 32 bit.


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 149 pour toi, Mackie. Parce que tu le vaux bien.
> 
> 29 pour les autres disposant déjà de Léopard (l'OS, pas le string)



j'aurai ma boite sur mon bureau le jour de la sortie


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 49 euros ou 149 euros ? :hein:



49 pour les mise à jour, et 149 pour l'achat d'un nouveau système!
Il y a plus d'iphone et d'ipod touch que de mac!


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> j' ai trouvé un lien live : http://de.justin.tv/bwana



y'en a beaucoup des comme ça, mais c'est pas live de la keynote !


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

SUGIMOTO a dit:


> Et bien,
> moi qui attendais la Keynote avant de m'acheter mon PREMIER Mac ... me voila récompensé de ma patience !!!
> Hormis cette peu claire histoire de batterie inamovible ... je vais craquer pour le macbook 2,53 Ghz ... pardon le MacBookPro 2,53 Ghz
> En plus je purrai passer à SNL pour 10 brouzoufs si j'ai bien compris  : bravo Apple




Et il faut attendre combien de temps avant que cela soit disponible sur l'Apple Store ?


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'aurai ma boite sur mon bureau le jour de la sortie



Idem !!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

autant pour moi 

j'en ai trouvé un vrai pas loin


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Idem !!



a oui, sans sortir des sous


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Juin 2009)

Tiens, le MacBook Air devient _envisageable_. Un bon candidat pour remplacer mon eeePc dans quelques mois?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

Ca cause OS 3.O


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a oui, sans sortir des sous



Je sais bien que toi tu l'aura légalement, mais il y en aura plein qui l'auront aussi le jour même gratuitement... Mais sans la boite...


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

bon et le one more thing dans tout ça?


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

POur le moment, les news sont très bonnes !


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

Contrairement à il y a longtemps, sa démarre fort pour ce WWDC ... 

Mais j'attends de voir la suite pour m'exprimer plus amplement sur le sujet ...


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Pour une fois qu'ils font des trucs pas chers, on va pas s'en priver 
2 SL pour le prix d'une MM !!


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> POur le moment, les news sont très bonnes !



exelente oui!


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Florian Innocente a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui auront acheté leur Mac entre le 8 juin et le 26 décembre 2009 avec Leopard, Snow Leopard sera proposé moyennant les seuls frais de ports (9,95$).



Source.


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Baisse du prix du MBP un premiere !
Snow leopard pas trop cher

Apple fait dans le discount


----------



## hydogard (8 Juin 2009)

Mon iPhone est branché a iTunes près à lancer le téléchargement. 

Que du bon cet keynote


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 149 pour toi, Mackie. Parce que tu le vaux bien.
> 
> 29 pour les autres disposant déjà de Léopard (l'OS, pas le string)



pour revenir sur le prix je pense que Apple veut éviter le marcher parallèle  (des logiciels originaux pas du warez)


----------



## OuiOui (8 Juin 2009)

Du très bon pour le moment c'est vrai = )


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pour revenir sur le prix je pense que Apple veut éviter le marcher parallèle  (des logiciels originaux pas du warez)



ouai c'est pas faux... je ne suis pas sur que ça soit super effilasse mais bon... Pour ma part j'achéterai surement la mise à jour si je ne reçoit pas le nouveau mac de la SAE tout de suite mais je ne suis pas sur que ça en empèche certains de télécharger SL...


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Baisse du prix du MBP un premiere !
> Snow leopard pas trop cher
> 
> Apple fait dans le discount



Oui, et à priori les portables sont vraiment améliorés.

Peut-être qu'Apple veut en finir avec sa fameuse "taxe"... 

Il n'y a que cette histoire de batterie inamovible qui me chagrine; j'espère qu'Apple ne va pas se faire un max de pognon là-dessus.


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

Moi je veux la vidéo avec une iSight en façade, un flash  avec auto focus sur l'APN, un vrai lecteur flash ainsi que les accusés réception. Et pour finir, des hauts parleurs dignes de ce nom car c'est bien la peine de ne pas entendre ce téléphone sonner...


----------



## NoaIMac (8 Juin 2009)

surtout le clavier en mode paysage !


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Et puis il reste une surprise, celle cachée par le drap noire


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

mode modem sur iphone


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

OS 3.0, quand tu nous tiens ... Quand va tu sortir, si jamais mon câble USB est déjà prêt ...


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

yeah la mise en place du mode modem pour l'iphone! c'est juste super, même si on s'y attendais un petit peu! le problème c'est que les opperateurs vont surement nous faire payer!


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, et à priori les portables sont vraiment améliorés.
> 
> Peut-être qu'Apple veut en finir avec sa fameuse "taxe"...
> 
> Il n'y a que cette histoire de batterie inamovible qui me chagrine; j'espère qu'Apple ne va pas se faire un max de pognon là-dessus.



si c'est comme sur le 17", ce n'est pas un problème.


----------



## amiro22730 (8 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai une petite crainte qui viens de s'installer ! le nouveau MacBook Pro "bas de gamme" en 15" n'as qu'une seul carte graphique ! ai-je raison ?


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Oui c'est exact

Je viens de le remarquer, et je suis mitigé sur cette nouvelle.


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

amiro22730 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai une petite crainte qui viens de s'installer ! le nouveau MacBook Pro "bas de gamme" en 15" n'as qu'une seul carte graphique ! ai-je raison ?


oui oui une seul!


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2009)

en tous cas il on l'aire de bien se marré.


----------



## jjgary (8 Juin 2009)

mais il sort quand alors OFFICIELLEMENT l'OS 3.0 ?? y'a une date ou pas?


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Et retour du firewire sur le macbook. Comme quoi Apple ecoute ses clients !


----------



## alainsim97300 (8 Juin 2009)

aLORS? IL ARRIVE CET os3.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> oui oui une seul!



J'avais loupé, ça. C'est laquelle, de CG ?


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2009)

merde sa m'aurais bien servie sa truc moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------




alainsim97300 a dit:


> aLORS? IL ARRIVE CET os3.0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



non il repasse sur un os 9 pour le iphone


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> J'avais loupé, ça. C'est laquelle, de CG ?



La 9400 sur le macbook pro premier modèle sera toute seule :mouais:


----------



## NoaIMac (8 Juin 2009)

moi j'ai la version avec les 2 cartes. 90% de mon temps je l'utilise avec la moins performante mais le plus important est de charger la RAM, un bon 4go et c marche trés trés bien


----------



## metalikalspider (8 Juin 2009)

Euh, rassurez moi, quelqu'un croit encore à une mise à jour de l'iPhone (je parle évidemment des tonnes de rumeurs toutes plus probables les unes que les autres d'un iphone 32Go ^^) par ce que je trouve ça un peu bizare de mettre des photos de l'actuel iPhone pour présenter IPhone Os3 si il doit présenter le nouveau d'ici peu de temps.
Sinon, Mon MacBookPro 15" avec deux cartes graphiques restera donc une version unique !!! (mais désormais hasBeen... :/ )


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

yeah on va pouvoir se faire voler son iphone si on a mobile me! Mais si on ne l'a pas on l'a dans le c**...


----------



## Rez2a (8 Juin 2009)

metalikalspider a dit:


> Euh, rassurez moi, quelqu'un croit encore à une mise à jour de l'iPhone (je parle évidemment des tonnes de rumeurs toutes plus probables les unes que les autres d'un iphone 32Go ^^) par ce que je trouve ça un peu bizare de mettre des photos de l'actuel iPhone pour présenter IPhone Os3 si il doit présenter le nouveau d'ici peu de temps.
> Sinon, Mon MacBookPro 15" avec deux cartes graphiques restera donc une version unique !!! (mais désormais hasBeen... :/ )



Si ils montrent un nouvel iPhone aujourd'hui ça sera sûrement en on more thing à la fin, ils ne vont pas se tuer la surprise...


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

metalikalspider a dit:


> Euh, rassurez moi, quelqu'un croit encore à une mise à jour de l'iPhone (je parle évidemment des tonnes de rumeurs toutes plus probables les unes que les autres d'un iphone 32Go ^^) par ce que je trouve ça un peu bizare de mettre des photos de l'actuel iPhone pour présenter IPhone Os3 si il doit présenter le nouveau d'ici peu de temps.
> Sinon, Mon MacBookPro 15" avec deux cartes graphiques restera donc une version unique !!! (mais désormais hasBeen... :/ )



Iphone 3 peut ^tre pour le one more thing

Seul le MBP de bqse n'a plus les deux cartes. lEs autres, je suppose que oui


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> La 9400 sur le macbook pro premier modèle sera toute seule :mouais:



Je ne comprends plus rien. Le MBP premier modèle est en fait anciennement le MB, en fait, non ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

oui


----------



## Nitiel (8 Juin 2009)

Le truc si on vole le téléphone à l'aire génial !!!!! 7 pass l'éffacement ou comme avec les sdd un pass suffit ?

Mon macbook d'octobre n'ai même plus au catalogue 9 mois après sa sorti !


----------



## deuzef (8 Juin 2009)

Des petites infos :
- L'apple store est toujours fermé, logique en même temps, ils vont attendre la fin de la keynote.
- Pas de mise à jour disponible pour l'iPhone.
- Pas de safari 4 disponible au téléchargement, on est toujours sur la béta.

Sinon ces petites annonces sont sympatoches.


----------



## iota (8 Juin 2009)

Salut,

Comme quoi, ce débat n'était pas si futile  

@+
iota


----------



## NeoMac13 (8 Juin 2009)

ça dépend de quel macbook pro tu parles?
il y a le 13 pouces en + c'est tout,mais un des 2 15 pouces a perdu "en gamme" tout en musclant ses performances et a donc laissé une CG de coté


c'est ce que j'en retiens!


----------



## macfly16 (8 Juin 2009)

Assistance à la navigation.. C'est le gps ?


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne comprends plus rien. Le MBP premier modèle est en fait anciennement le MB, en fait, non ?



Oui mais le premier MBP 15" aura seulement la 9400, je crois (lire la news sur macbidouille)


----------



## zipock (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne comprends plus rien. Le MBP premier modèle est en fait anciennement le MB, en fait, non ?



oui c'est jsute un changement de nom et le 15 pouces d'entrée de gamme est un "macbook 15 pouces"


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

deuzef a dit:


> Des petites infos :
> - L'apple store est toujours fermé, logique en même temps, ils vont attendre la fin de la keynote.
> - Pas de mise à jour disponible pour l'iPhone.
> - Pas de safari 4 disponible au téléchargement, on est toujours sur la béta.
> ...



si la version finale doit sortir!


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

Bon et sinon, vous qui avez l'air d'avoir l'habitude de toutes ces cérémonies, combien de temps avant que l'on puisse acheter ces nouveautés via le site Apple Store ...
je suis impatient de switcher comprenez-vous ...
Merci


----------



## jefrey (8 Juin 2009)

mouais


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

ce soir peut être demain sur!


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

euh non, je crois que tous les macbook unibody s'appeleront macbookpro désormais ...


----------



## deuzef (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> si la version finale doit sortir!



Tu parles de safari 4 ? je viens de regarder, elle n'est pas encore disponible au téléchargement sur apple.fr mais bon ça sera peut être pour la fin de la keynote (comme iphone os 3 ?? Rêvons un peu).


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

deuzef a dit:


> Des petites infos :
> - L'apple store est toujours fermé, logique en même temps, ils vont attendre la fin de la keynote.



Va-t'on avoir droit une nouvelle fois à ce genre de boulette ?

Voir la pièce jointe 21142


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ce soir peut être demain sur!



ah merci monsieur !


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

> il est désormais possible d'accéder à sa bibliothèque iTunes (sans quitter l'application)



Détail (quoi que...) mais très bonne nouvelle.


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

deuzef a dit:


> Tu parles de safari 4 ? je viens de regarder, elle n'est pas encore disponible au téléchargement sur apple.fr mais bon ça sera peut être pour la fin de la keynote (comme iphone os 3 ?? Rêvons un peu).


demain aussi! de toute manière tant que c'est pas fini c'est même pas la peine... fait attendre tard dans la nuit!


----------



## Nitiel (8 Juin 2009)

SUGIMOTO a dit:


> euh non, je crois que tous les macbook unibody s'appeleront macbookpro désormais ...



non que le 13" haut de gamme et les 15" et 17" seule le macbook blanc et le 13" bas de gamme seront des macbook


----------



## macfly16 (8 Juin 2009)

macfly16 a dit:


> Assistance à la navigation.. C'est le gps ?



Oui, c'est ça ! T'es un malin toi !!


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> non que le 13" haut de gamme et les 15" et 17" seule le macbook blanc et le 13" bas de gamme seront des macbook


ah bon je croyais qu'il y avait que le blanc qui restait en macbook?


----------



## deuzef (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Va-t'on avoir droit une nouvelle fois à ce genre de boulette ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 21142



Ca serait enorme !

On aura peut-être droit à :

"Léopard des neiges, le nouveau système d'exploitation de la Pomme".


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

il font un topo sur les utilités ''medicales'' de l Iphone (la nouvelle tendance US en ce moment, avoir son cardio sur soi)


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> il font un topo sur les utilités ''medicales'' de l Iphone (la nouvelle tendance US en ce moment, avoir son cardio sur soi)


et c'est pas mal pour les personnes malades...


----------



## Nitiel (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ah bon je croyais qu'il y avait que le blanc qui restait en macbook?



2 macbook : 13" blanc et 13" unibody à 2,26 GHz

et le reste sont des macbook pro, le 13" 2,53 GHz, les 15" 2,53, 2,66 et (3,06 ou 2,8 ?)  GHz et les 17"


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Et puis il reste une surprise, celle cachée par le drap noire



Ou est-ce que tu vois un drap noire ? :rateau: Faut dire que sur les video ...


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

tomtom pour l'iphone!
Bon allé je vous laisse!


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

yes le GPS !


----------



## kazoe (8 Juin 2009)

enfin un vrai p*tain de GPS sur l'iPhone !!!


----------



## Sirioll (8 Juin 2009)

Alors j'ai rêvé quand j'ai lu "clavier rétro-éclairé sur tous les Macbook" (sauf le blanc) ?


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Enfin le TOMTOM !! 1an que je l'attends


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Bravo à Apple pour leurs mac et 10.6 , si j'avais su , je n'aurai pas acheté mon pc et le dell mini 9 .


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Enfin le TOMTOM !! 1an que je l'attends



ca viendrait pas sur l'ipod touch par hasard? je vais avoir une offre etudiant faire valoir :rateau:


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

Enorme la conférence : le prix de SL, le GPS iPhone, la MAJ des portables, les prix des portables, la batterie du MBP 15", iPhone OS 3.0, superbe tout ça pour l'instant.


----------



## Nitiel (8 Juin 2009)

Il font quand même du réchauffer pour les l'infos iPhone OS 3&#8230;

Ce soir il pleut sur toute la planète ce soir, Apple Baise les prix !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Et là ça va râler parce que iPhone OS 3 ne sortira pas aujourd'hui mais en juillet ou en août


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ca viendrait pas sur l'ipod touch par hasard? je vais avoir une offre etudiant faire valoir :rateau:



Peut-être. Il y a déjà google maps.
Mais c'est pour la maj automatique que je ne sais pas comment ça va fonctionner...


----------



## alainsim97300 (8 Juin 2009)

Alors on le télécharge quand l' OS 3.0   ??????


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et là ça va râler parce que iPhone OS 3 ne sortira pas aujourd'hui mais en juillet ou en août



Si ça va m'éviter les bugs des 1ères versions, je suis pour!


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

20:31
[Instant de solitude - Mode compatissant...]
20:30
L'iPhone était censé mesurer la pression, mais ça marche pas....
20:30
Quelqu'un a vu Bonaldi dans la salle ? Oui, non ?
20:30
Scott gonfle un ballon... Ça ne fonctionne pas. La démo a l'air de rater...

loooool


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> non que le 13" haut de gamme et les 15" et 17" seule le macbook blanc et le 13" bas de gamme seront des macbook



hummm t'es sur ? parce que je lis :
 		Keynote > Le MacBook à jour également  		[08/06/2009 19:13:39] 	
		 	 Contient le nouvel écran, le lecteur de cartes SD et une meilleure autonomie 
   Le clavier rétro-éclairé est présent sur tous les modèles. 
   Le MacBook 13" prend désormais l'appelation MacBook Pro. Inclut un port FireWire 800  
  Prix : 1199  soit une baisse de 100 $.  
   La gamme la plus compétitive à ce jour selon Phil Schiller 



Quelles sont tes sources ?


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

alainsim97300 a dit:


> Alors on le télécharge quand l' OS 3.0   ??????



Ça dépend, t'as une laguna?


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

* roulements de tambours *


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et là ça va râler parce que iPhone OS 3 ne sortira pas aujourd'hui mais en juillet ou en août



Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire dans ce cas là : Zuttt !


----------



## kheops1982 (8 Juin 2009)

bien les nouveauté sur l'iphone comme tomtom ect mais je suis sûr que les sfr orange et bouygues vont nous faire payer une option iphone a 20 euro sur les forfaits.


----------



## Sirioll (8 Juin 2009)

SUGIMOTO a dit:


> hummm t'es sur ? parce que je lis :
> Keynote > Le MacBook à jour également          [08/06/2009 19:13:39]
> Contient le nouvel écran, le lecteur de cartes SD et une meilleure autonomie
> Le clavier rétro-éclairé est présent sur tous les modèles.
> ...



En tout cas, visiblement on a les mêmes, Sugi' !


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

On s'en fou des applications iPhone, on veut des nouveaux iPhones / iPod Touch.


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Bon zou, On s'en fout de leur soft à 5 euros, on veut du lourd !


----------



## virgil_xp (8 Juin 2009)

Bon, ils vont toutes nous les faire les applis ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

kheops1982 a dit:


> bien les nouveauté sur l'iphone comme tomtom ect mais je suis sûr que les sfr orange et bouygues vont nous faire payer une option iphone a 20 euro sur les forfaits.



Ben non c'est indépendant, les cartes sont déjà dans l'iphone


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> 20:31
> [Instant de solitude - Mode compatissant...]
> 20:30
> L'iPhone était censé mesurer la pression, mais ça marche pas....
> ...



je vois pas terrible sur ma video mais les commentaires en direct

j'aime l' Iphoen qui fait acquisition de donnees


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et là ça va râler parce que iPhone OS 3 ne sortira pas aujourd'hui mais en juillet ou en août



Alors ça, c'est vache !


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

One more thing ... 


... ou pas


----------



## poulet192 (8 Juin 2009)

cest trop enorme !! vivement quil nous la mette a dispo !!


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

Tiens, revoilà John May... heu non, enfin, quelqu'un avec une guitare !

On non, pas les musiciens, le one more thing !!!!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je vois pas terrible sur ma video mais les commentaires en direct
> 
> j'aime l' Iphoen qui fait acquisition de donnees




et maintenant le Iphone qui fait fait ampli a tubes !!!!!!!


ou s'arretera t-il


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> One more thing ...
> 
> 
> ... ou pas



Sans doute le nouvel Iphone


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

En tout cas on sent qu'il règne comme une effervescence içi et ailleurs dans le monde Mac
Je sens que les apple store (analogiques et numériques) vont être pris d'assault dans les jours qui viennent ... et que l'action d'Apple devrait même monter en ce moment avec ce genre d'annonces plus qu'alléchantes ...

un très bientôt nouveau MacUser ... et ultra impatient


----------



## virgil_xp (8 Juin 2009)

Il faut vraiment que Jobs revienne ... c'est n'importe quoi la


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

Ha non, tu déconne la ... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

SUGIMOTO a dit:


> En tout cas on sent qu'il règne comme une effervescence içi et ailleurs dans le monde Mac
> Je sens que les apple store (analogiques et numériques) vont être pris d'assault dans les jours qui viennent ... et que l'action d'Apple devrait même monter en ce moment avec ce genre d'annonces plus qu'alléchantes ...
> 
> un très bientôt nouveau MacUser ... et ultra impatient



Une fois que tu y as goûté tu peux plus tant passer 

Et bienvenu


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

j'ai lu ca:
Mark Wilson: 							You can also change the tuning of the guitar strings without tuning them in the physical world. You just change them in the app. 



et j'y crois pas trop la (parole de grateux)


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

Steve pourrait débarqué à l'improviste *A j'ai vu de la lumière donc je suis entré* et il aurais le nouvel iPhone dans sa poche ... *HOOOO, tiens un iPhones* :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

steevywonder a dit:


> Steve pourrait débarqué à l'improviste *A j'ai vu de la lumière donc je suis entré* et il aurais le nouvel iPhone dans sa poche ... *HOOOO, tiens un iPhones* :rateau:



Ce serait ENORME ouais :rateau::rateau:


----------



## deuzef (8 Juin 2009)

Ca y est iPhone OS 3 c'est pour le 17 juin !


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juin 2009)

virgil_xp a dit:


> Il faut vraiment que Jobs revienne ... c'est n'importe quoi la



oui il manque, les deux dernières keynotes étaient pourris !

*j'ai marre de tiger !!! *


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

dispos le 17 juin


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

OS 3 disponible le 17 juin. 

Gratuit pour l'iPhone et 10 $ pour l'iPod Touch.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

deuzef a dit:


> Ca y est iPhone OS 3 c'est pour le 17 juin !



AAAAAAAhhhhh encore plus d'1 semaine... snif


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

Et le Jailbreak ?


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

ca va, pas trop à attendre pour l'OS3


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

Tiens le jour de la fin de mes examens ... Que de bonnes choses pour ce 17 juin qui arrive


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Suspense !

Je parie que c'est steave qui vq nous presenter le nouvel iphone


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Une fois que tu y as goûté tu peux plus tant passer
> 
> Et bienvenu



Merci !!!
j'en reviens toujours pas de voir à quel point ma patience a été récompensé ... mais bon apparement c'est une Keynote exceptionnelle non  ?


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> OS 3 disponible le 17 juin.
> 
> Gratuit pour l'iPhone et 10 $ pour l'iPod Touch.


Heu... C'est-à-dire ? 10 &#8364; ? 



:love:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Suspense !



FFeeefeeeefeeee je tremble

Phil expose les avantages de l'Iphone


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

HHHHaaaa Phill, tu nous apporte une bonne nouvelle ...?


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

Il parle de l'iPhone là; un espoir peut être


----------



## sigmanet15 (8 Juin 2009)

Magnifique le lien en streaming ! Merci !


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Et le Jailbreak ?



Oué ba moi avec mon iphone orange que j'utilise chez bouygues avec mon firmware 2.2.1 que j'ai foutu sans faire gaffe j'attend que ça....


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

iPhone 3G S !


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

Iphone 3GS


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

3GS Baby!


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

Donné moi le lien ... XD


----------



## metalikalspider (8 Juin 2009)

Here it is !!!

3GS ^^


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

et le voila


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

sera t-il 4G?


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

ils font leur connard avec palm quand même, je trouve ça pas cool.


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

Meilleur Keynote depuis Macworld  2007!!!!!


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Du très bon pour le moment c'est vrai = )





Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Moi je veux la vidéo avec une iSight en façade, un flash  avec auto focus sur l'APN, un vrai lecteur flash ainsi que les accusés réception. Et pour finir, des hauts parleurs dignes de ce nom car c'est bien la peine de ne pas entendre ce téléphone sonner...



Ahh, un nouvel iPhone !! Allez !! Mettez-y ce que je demande !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

@ itako : oui...

Sinon , je suis degouté :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> ils font leur connard avec palm quand même, je trouve ça pas cool.



Non ils font du business.


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

Je veut le lien en streaming ... Please XD


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Meilleur Keynote depuis Macworld  2007!!!!!



Je valide !!


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

Yeah !! l'auto focus !!


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

Nouvelle Camera.


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

apn 3Mpx autofocus? biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien! + rapide? biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien! autonomie?

vidéo!!!!!!!


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

Mais toujours aucune video conf possible !!! Ils sont vraiment à la ramasse !!!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

un vrai reflex


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Bof le 3MP.


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> un vrai reflex


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

Ahh, enfin la cam video !!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> un vrai reflex



T'y va un peu fort là :rateau:


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

Autofocus + video c'est terrible !


----------



## Nitiel (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> un vrai reflex



Canon et Nikon tremble !


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Ce soir, ils envoient du très lourd !


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> apn 3Mpx autofocus? biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien! + rapide? biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien! autonomie?
> 
> vidéo!!!!!!!



VGA 30 frames


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

Bon, bah mon iPhone de rêve sera je l'espère pour l'année prochaine :^(


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

vga c'est 800x600 non?


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bof le 3MP.



Mieux que rien!!!


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

Wouaaa Imovie dans le iphone !


----------



## kazoe (8 Juin 2009)

ENREGISTREMENT vidéo 30ims !!!!!!!

j'le veut !


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce soir, ils envoient du très lourd !



c'est bon je rattrape :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Pour un telephone a ce prix....Faut pas fumer non plus


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> vga c'est 800x600 non?



640*480


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

Ouai bah Phil continue de penser va !!


----------



## sigmanet15 (8 Juin 2009)

http://de.justin.tv/bwana => Lien pour le streaming audio !


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

Pfff !! Un téléphone révolutionnaire à la bourre sur des acquis de la plupart de ses concurrents !!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Juin 2009)

> Permet d'appeler un ami à la voix.Il suffit d'enregistrer un son et de l'assigner à un contact.


Pas pigé là :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> Pfff !! Un téléphone révolutionnaire à la bourre sur des acquis de la plupart de ses concurrents !!



Oui biensûr


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

Tu enregistre "pierre" et il appel "pierre"


----------



## gibey (8 Juin 2009)

Pour le iphone : Tomtom Génial !!!!
Iphone 3G S bof (déçu / APN à seulement 3 M)
Pour SL je suis impatient... Je ne sais pas encore les prix (il y a noté 29 euros pour la mise à jour, 49 euros pour le pack family et 129 euros pour le pack SL). Mais moi qui suis sous Léopard vais je devoir payer 29 euros (Mise à jour) ou 49 euros (un pack family) ???

Suis impatient de tester le GPS sous OS 3.0 avec mon "vieux" iphone 3G


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

ses concurrents ils ont need for speed, asphalt, fifa en 3d??? non

miam miam (mais seulement si meilleure autonomie)


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

Apparemment grosse amélioration de l'autonomie


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

autonomie c'est leger non (jamais eu d' ailphone moi ;( )


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

gibey a dit:


> Pour le iphone : Tomtom Génial !!!!
> vais je devoir payer 29 euros (Mise à jour) ou 49 euros (un pack family) ???



Ca dépends ; si tu as une family ou pas, c'est simple non


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

On attends toujours le nouvel iPod


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

iphone 32 gigas


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

oui, 9 heures en wifi (donc à peu près 6 en pratique) c'est léger


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> ses concurrents ils ont need for speed, asphalt, fifa en 3d??? non
> 
> miam miam (mais seulement si meilleure autonomie)



Je n'ai pas un tél pour jouer, mais pour tout ce que les autres concurrents de l'iPhone font...


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

Ars Technica:  8GB version
12:00
	Ars Technica:  
oops, the old 3G will be available for $99


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

199$ :love: le nouveau


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

version 32go !


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

Raaaaaaaaa, j'ai envie de tout ! 
Ça c'est de la keynote.


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

299 en 16 go


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

32 Giga c'est Xao qui sera content


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 299 en 16 go



Non 32


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

l'ancien sera toujours dispos mais a 99$ :love:


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

On parle bien de prix avec opérateurs la non?


----------



## manix93 (8 Juin 2009)

c'est VRAIMENT une pure keynote de fouuu !!


----------



## deuzef (8 Juin 2009)

iPhone 3G S dispo le 19 juin en France ! Enorrrrmmmmmmmme !!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

dispos le 19 juin  toasted


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2009)

Ah ben je vais pouvoir troquer mon K750i.


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ben je vais pouvoir troquer mon K750i.



Geek


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Ah, c'était donc ça, la date d'iCal...


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

L'iPhone évolue par petites touches, ça ne provoque pas de rupture avec les anciens (pour les apps etc...) mais il y a des nouveautés attirantes.


----------



## Nicky Larson (8 Juin 2009)

Sans mise à jour, l'iPod est clairement à la ramasse ...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Geek



Garder un K750 pendant quatre ans c'est vrai que c'est super geek. 

One More Thing: Steve Jobs is back. :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

c'est finis, store pas ouvert


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> 32 Giga c'est Xao qui sera content



Putain depuis 2006 que j'attends ça!!!! Tournée générale! Énorme keynote!!!! Je vous aime macGéen! :love::love::love:


----------



## gibey (8 Juin 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Ca dépends ; si tu as une family ou pas, c'est simple non


Je me suis mal exprimé, je me demandai s'il y avait des conditions pour que la mise à jour de léopard vers SL à 29 euros ? S'il y en a pas, il est claire que c'est super intéressant...
Ayant 2 Mac, le pack family sera intéressant pour moi 
Merci pour tes éclairages


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Putain depuis 2006 que j'attends ça!!!! Tournée générale! Énorme keynot!!!! Je vous macGéen! :love::love::love:



Ouais surtout que l'iPhone est sorti en 2007.


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> L'iPhone évolue par petites touches, ça ne provoque pas de rupture avec les anciens (pour les apps etc...) mais il y a des nouveautés attirantes.



C'est ça, le truc. L'iPhone a d'énormes potentiels, mais ils sont mis en pratique petit à petit, au fil des versions, pour vous inciter à renouveler l'appareil le plus souvent possible...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

PFFf, Keynote de mer... !!!!!!


----------



## kheops1982 (8 Juin 2009)

decu que le design de l'iphone ne change pas je le trouve trop gros.


----------



## Damonzon (8 Juin 2009)

iphone 3g à 99$  c'est la grande braderie cette keynote  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> PFFf, Keynote de mer... !!!!!!



non, nioub de mer..


----------



## deuzef (8 Juin 2009)

Ca y est, l'apple Store est rouvert avec les nouveaux MBP !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

dites c'est que soir ou c'est tous les jours de la semaine WWDC comme ca???

(sais t on jamais )


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais surtout que l'iPhone est sorti en 2007.



C'est un détail!  Nom de dieu je vais enfin avoir mon iphone!    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Bon bein c'est nickel, tout ça, j'aurai mon modem iphone avant de ne plus avoir accès à internet de mon mac


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Juin 2009)

Rien à propos de liPod touch 
Ou bien jai loupé un épisode ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Rien à propos de liPod touch
> Ou bien jai loupé un épisode ?



si mise a jour 3.0 payante


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

Jean Claude Dusse a dit:


> PFFf, Keynote de mer... !!!!!!




héhé, il te faut quoi ? 
De supers Mac portables, de super soft Mac et iPhone un nouveau iPhone.
Avec des prix assez sympas.

Bref, que demander de plus ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

ben ca alors mon mac achete l'an dernier est devenu PRO...
une upgrade a l'envers


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> C'est ça, le truc. L'iPhone a d'énormes potentiels, mais ils sont mis en pratique petit à petit, au fil des versions, pour vous inciter à renouveler l'appareil le plus souvent possible...



Et cela dépend aussi des besoins de chacun


----------



## asseb (8 Juin 2009)

et en Belgique ?


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Rien à propos de liPod touch
> Ou bien jai loupé un épisode ?



Rien. A part la disponibilité prochaine d'OS 3, pour 10 $...


----------



## kheops1982 (8 Juin 2009)

les prix de l'iphone a 199 dollars c'est bien sûr avec abonnement ou je me trompe?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Le premier mbp 15" n'a que du 9400m


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> si mise a jour 3.0 payante


Ah oui cest vrai :rateau:


----------



## steevywonder (8 Juin 2009)

asseb a dit:


> et en Belgique ?



Oui, il sera dispo en Belgique en même temps quand France ou pas ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

kheops1982 a dit:


> les prix de l'iphone a 199 dollars c'est bien sûr avec abonnement ou je me trompe?



ont dirai bien que oui


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Bon, c'est fini. On attend l'ouverture du Store, maintenant...


----------



## Jean Claude Dusse (8 Juin 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> héhé, il te faut quoi ?
> De supers Mac portables, de super soft Mac et iPhone un nouveau iPhone.
> Avec des prix assez sympas.
> 
> Bref, que demander de plus ?




Que demander de plus ? Ce que j'ai énoncé plus haut


----------



## Rez2a (8 Juin 2009)

Dites, le plus gros modèle de MB 13" Unibody à 1500 avait combien de RAM ?
Parce que son équivalent en MBP 13" a gagné un peu de processeur (2.53 GHz), a baissé de prix (1400) et a 4 GO de RAM, c'était déjà le cas avant ou il n'en avait que 2 ?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

Le nouveau MacBook Pro 13' est vraiment terrible !
(rien que pour l'appelation pro  )
Non, sérieusement
2.53GHz, 4 Go de Mémoire, disque dur 250 Go, batterie intégrée d'une autonomie de 7 heures et clavier rétro éclairé pour 1449 , c'est terrible !


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, c'est fini. On attend l'ouverture du Store, maintenant...


C'est fait, c'est fait


----------



## macfly16 (8 Juin 2009)

asseb a dit:


> et en Belgique ?



Ouais en Belgique ...
je me pose la même question que toi et je ne sais pas quoi penser ! 
à 99 $ ( moins de 72  !! ).  Je rêve mais pas pour longtemps


----------



## kheops1982 (8 Juin 2009)

store ouvert


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, c'est fini. On attend l'ouverture du Store, maintenant...



Ca y est, c'est ouvert.


----------



## deuzef (8 Juin 2009)

Pour info, le safari nouveau est arrivé : http://www.apple.com/fr/safari/download/
Je suis en train de le télécharger, je vous donne des nouvelles dès qu'il est installé.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le nouveau MacBook Pro 13' est vraiment terrible !
> (rien que pour l'appelation pro  )
> Non, sérieusement
> 2.53GHz, 4 Go de Mémoire, disque dur 250 Go, batterie intégrée d'une autonomie de 7 heures et clavier rétro éclairé pour 1449 , c'est terrible !



Pas d'accord avec toi : j'aurais préféré un 2.4ghz avec une 9600m GT , la 9400m est vraiment faiblarde.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

et les gars.... je reve ou ya le retour du firewire !!!!!!!!!

Enfin, j'ai rien en fire ou ailleurs mais quand je repense au foin que ca a fait l'an dernier, va y avoir des heureux (a moins qu'ils soient deja partis chez win)


----------



## itako (8 Juin 2009)

Moi j'attends mon safari 4 !


----------



## kheops1982 (8 Juin 2009)

une question les nouveaux macbook pro 13 possèdent une carte graphique a part entière ou intégré dans le processeur ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Juin 2009)

Bon... pas de nouvelle MightyMouse annoncée non plus...


----------



## asseb (8 Juin 2009)

petite coquille sur le site d'apple : 

La dernière mise à jour logicielle iPhone est là. Téléchargez iPhone 3.0 dès aujourd'hui. Comment faire la mise à jour


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

kheops1982 a dit:


> une question les nouveaux macbook pro 13 possèdent une carte graphique a part entière ou intégré dans le processeur ?


9400m (chipset) jusqu'aux mbp 15" 2.53ghz


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

ils se sont plante ou quoi sur le store (le13 pro est pas a 1599 si?) enfin c'est corrigé la page suivante je crois


----------



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec toi : j'aurais préféré un 2.4ghz avec une 9600m GT , la 9400m est vraiment faiblarde.



+1 en version 256Mo sur le 13" et 512 sur le 15", ça fait longtemps qu'elle existe cette carte
et sur les iMac aussi au moins sur le 24" de base (elle est pas + puissante que la GT120?)


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec toi : j'aurais préféré un 2.4ghz avec une 9600m GT , la 9400m est vraiment faiblarde.



Je possède un MacBook Pro 17 2,66 Ghz unibody et un MacBook 13' avec cette carte 9400 et franchement à part sous aperture et pour de la vidéo (pas vraiment la machine pour ça) la différence à l'usage n'est pas énorme. 
Même avec Aperture, le petit MacBook se défend pas trop mal. 
Je réserve le MacBook 13' au présentation Keynote et je n'ai absolument pas à m'en plaindre.
(je le mets à disposition pour les présentations de conférences dont je m'occupe de la mise en page sous keynote.)

Vu la différence de prix, c'est bien logique que le 17 soit mieux armé.


----------



## kheops1982 (8 Juin 2009)

j'espère que la qualité de fabrication de l'iphone va être amélioré comme le fameux coté gauche qui laisse échappé la lumière a la jointure.


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

safari 4  installer, un retour en français ça fait du bien :love: il y a des modifications esthétique par rapport a la béta


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Oui mais ce que je veux dire , c'est que pour 1149 on pourrait au moins avoir une 9500m GT 256mo dediés


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

Un des gros plus du MacBook Pro 13 ' c'est aussi le retour du FW. (800 en l'occurrence.)


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un des gros plus du MacBook Pro 13 ' c'est aussi le retour du FW. (800 en l'occurrence.)



Yech ! 

Ça se rapproche du PB 12", c'est cool ça


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais ce que je veux dire , c'est que pour 1149 on pourrait au moins avoir une 9500m GT 256mo dediés



héhé, c'est clair que je ne serais pas contre mais Apple reste Apple. 
( ne jamais tout donner sur les "entrées" de game.  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Vrai et le lecteur de cartes sd qui franchement manquait !)


----------



## yret (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> safari 4  installer, un retour en français ça fait du bien :love: il y a des modifications esthétique par rapport a la béta



oui ! et on dirait que c'est plus rapide que la béta aussi !


----------



## surfman06 (8 Juin 2009)

Super keynote, que du bon.
malgrè que certains disent que la 9400 est faiblarde, je dirai que ce mbp 13 va faire des malheurs
même le premier à 1149.
Pour une fois, ils ont écouté leurs clients et la crise financière à dû en faire réfléchir plus d'un, dans le bon sens.

Allez d'ici trois mois, je me reprends un 13".  Génial :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Yech !
> 
> Ça se rapproche du PB 12", c'est cool ça



C'est tout à fait ça. C'est le digne succeseur du PB 12'.
La batterie intégré c'est franchement chouette aussi. Ça fait encore plus fini, "léché".


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Oui, même si certains râlent là-dessus...
Vu le nombre de cycles annoncé, on aura pas besoin de changer de batterie ! 
En plus si ça permet d'avoir 2h de plus, pourquoi pas!


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juin 2009)

Apple a frappé un grand coup!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> héhé, c'est clair que je ne serais pas contre mais Apple reste Apple.
> ( ne jamais tout donner sur les "entrées" de gamme.  )



entrées de gamme ?! 
Non mais attends , c'est une somme 1149 tout de même  enfin toi , t'as deux mbp 17" alors cette somme ne represente quasi rien pour toi


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> safari 4  installer, un retour en français ça fait du bien :love: il y a des modifications esthétique par rapport a la béta



A noter qu'elle est désormais disponible via le menu Pomme.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Par contre pourra-t-on changer la RAM et le DD sur les nouveaux macbook pro 13 et 15??? 

Sinon ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas vécu une keynot comme ça, surtout que dans tout ça on se demande ce que va devenir le macbook...?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

juste pour en revenir à la question des macbook dont on avait parlé avec nitiel il y a de ça déjà quelques pages, comme macbook il ne reste plus que le blanc!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Parlant du MacBook Air : superbe maj : pour 1700 , on a une ultra-portable et une machine qui peut servir de machine principale


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Ta signature tu pourras la changer : le 17 juin (pour l'iPhone 32go)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Par contre pourra-t-on changer la RAM et le DD sur les nouveaux macbook pro 13 et 15???
> 
> Sinon ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas vécu une keynot comme ça, surtout que dans tout ça on se demande ce que va devenir le macbook...?


Tu veux que j'aille voir dans mon apr ?


----------



## ptiboubou (8 Juin 2009)

moi j ai trop les boules!!!... j'ai acheté mon macbook 13 pouces unibody y'a 15 jours


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Vrai et le lecteur de cartes sd qui franchement manquait !)



ptite question a ce sujet: ca vous emballe vraiment le SD?

perso je chope mes photos via le cable usb pour pas avoir a tripoter une carte qui n' aime peut-etre pas trop ca.

sinon le port SD va eventuellement permettre l'ajout de perif autres pourquoi pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

en fait , je trouve ça plus pratique , pas besoin de chercher le cable usb .

@ptiboubou , contacte apple si ça fait 15 jours , tu peux le renvoyer


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

ptiboubou a dit:


> moi j ai trop les boules!!!... j'ai acheté mon macbook 13 pouces unibody y'a 15 jours



ah oui là j'avoue... mais bon tu sais si ton portable il te plait et te satisfait il est parfait!



Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ptite question a ce sujet: ca vous emballe vraiment le SD?
> 
> perso je chope mes photos via le cable usb pour pas avoir a tripoter une carte qui n' aime peut-etre pas trop ca.
> 
> sinon le port SD va eventuellement permettre l'ajout de perif autres pourquoi pas



Moi personnellement j'aime bien les cartes SD puisque je m'en sert dans pas mal de chose et que c'est quand même vachement pratique puisque j'ai des cartes SD à chier je vais enfin pouvoir m'en servir!


----------



## JNArno (8 Juin 2009)

ptiboubou a dit:


> moi j ai trop les boules!!!... j'ai acheté mon macbook 13 pouces unibody y'a 15 jours



ne jamais rien acheter chez mac avant des annonces, même si on s'y attend pas y a des fois même des petites mise à jour!

à propos des annonces: des news sur comment se passera l'option modem? les données utilisées comprises dans le forfait où on va devoir raquer en plus? si jamais je suis chez orange en suisse!

merci de vos réponses!


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> en fait , je trouve ça plus pratique , pas besoin de chercher le cable usb .
> 
> @ptiboubou , contacte apple si ça fait 15 jours , tu peux le renvoyer



Non, 15 jours c'est mort... 14 ok, mais 15 non...


----------



## Pitou43 (8 Juin 2009)

Futur switcheur ! 
*Macbook PRO 13 pouces: 2.53GHz acheté!*


Très content d'avoir attendu des semaines, pour ma part, je le paye moins cher que si j'l'aurais acheter y a quelques semaines. 

Vraiment trop content, mais je trouve ça bizarre qu'ils soit déjà en stock en france, expédié dans les 24h... (il est déjà fabriqué et monté sans qu'il y ai eu de fuite d'un nouveau macbook ?)

Voilà, j'ai suivis toute la discussion du forum depuis 18h! 

Bonne soirée à tous, et j'ai passé un super moment avec toute ces nouveautés!!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> entrées de gamme ?!
> Non mais attends , c'est une somme 1149 tout de même  enfin toi , t'as deux mbp 17" alors cette somme ne represente quasi rien pour toi



Il y en a un qui est un outil de travail, payé par mon employeur. 
C'est vrai que c'est une somme mais bon comparé au 2650 euro sorti à l'époque pour un iBook G3 600 , 20 Go et 256 de ram, ça me semble effectivement donné.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Oui et non , le PPC était moins conventionnel 
Mais , content pour cette maj , j'ai un peu les boules d'avoir acheté deux pc (bien que beaucoup plus puissant)

L'iphone me tente bien en forfait bloqué , faut voir les prix


----------



## kheops1982 (8 Juin 2009)

j'ai tester safari et je prefere firefox car avec safari mon macbook monte en température et le ventilo avec


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

petite question technique: batterie amovible ok mais quid de l'acces pour changement de DD et de RAM par l'utilisateur ?????


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Juin 2009)

Rhaaaaa, je découvre Safari 4 (ben oui j&#8217;ai déclaré forfait pour les versions bêta  ) et je suis déjà accro :love:

Top Sites, très pratique. Et c&#8217;est plus rapide &#8211; même sur mon Power Mac qui n&#8217;est pas un foudre de guerre :style:


----------



## deuzef (8 Juin 2009)

Bon j'ai installé le nouveau safari 4.

J'avais la beta francisée auparavant. Quelques changements par rapport à cette dernière :

- une boîte  "chargement en cours" apparaît à droite de l'adresse lorsque l'on charge une page, bonne initiative car avec la beta on distinguait à peine le petit cercle de chargement.

- les onglets sont redescendus à leur place initiale, la x à gauche de l'onglet n'apparaît pas quand la souris n'est pas dessus. C'était pas mal les onglets en haut, question d'habitude après tout...

- on peut toujours déplacer un onglet pour le transformer en nouvelle fenêtre.

Voilà pas mal du tout ce safari 4 et agréable de l'avoir entièrement en Français !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui et non , le PPC était moins conventionnel



Les PC portables étaient dans les mêmes gammes de prix, le prix des ordinateurs a fortement chuté. 

Et on continue à râler&#8230;


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ta signature tu pourras la changer : le 17 juin (pour l'iPhone 32go)



C'est fait, reste plus qu'à l'acheter et 299&#8364;, c'est pas rien! :rateau:


Sinon Safari 4 est trop trop rapide!


----------



## macmaniaque (8 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

que de nouvelle en cette soirée!!!

En fouillant un peu sur le site d'apple voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur la page de mobileme:

 "Ouvrez et partagez des fichiers avec iDisk directement à partir de votre iPhone ou iPod touch grâce à la nouvelle application iDisk pour iPhone."


Voici une chose qui n'a pas été mentionné durant cette soirée...


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Par contre si yen qui ont des infos sur le changement de RAM et de DD dans les macbook pro 13 et 15, je suis preneur!


----------



## TiteLine (8 Juin 2009)

Le deuxième switch se prépare (macbook pro), ça va être difficile d'attendre la fin du mois 

je ne m'attendais pas à toutes ces annonces


----------



## SUGIMOTO (8 Juin 2009)

Pitou43 a dit:


> Futur switcheur !
> *Macbook PRO 13 pouces: 2.53GHz acheté!*
> 
> 
> Très content d'avoir attendu des semaines, pour ma part, je le paye moins cher que si j'l'aurais acheter y a quelques semaines.



  waouh ... toi t'es un super rapide ... moi j'hésite encore sans trop savoir pourquoi d'ailleurs. On verra demain, la nuit porte conseil !



Pitou43 a dit:


> Vraiment trop content, mais je trouve ça bizarre qu'ils soit déjà en stock en france, expédié dans les 24h... (il est déjà fabriqué et monté sans qu'il y ai eu de fuite d'un nouveau macbook ?)


C'est clair ! je me posais exactement la même question !


----------



## Marco68 (8 Juin 2009)

'Tain...Je suis dégouté, j'ai acheté un Macbook pro 15" à 2249 euros il y a un mois et il est passé à 1799... Ca calme...:-(

Avec des options en plus sur le nouveau modèle : double dégoûté !!!

Oui, je sais, c'est la vie...


----------



## jeremfoulek (8 Juin 2009)

j'ai bien fais d'attendre avant de switcher. 

Je voulais savoir la wwdc c'est jusqu'à la fin de la semaine, donc il va y avoir quoi maintenant ??


----------



## kheops1982 (8 Juin 2009)

pourquoi tant d'excitations dans vos messages? les produits apple sont gratuits ?


----------



## yret (8 Juin 2009)

en même temps c'était prévisible avec ce qui avait été présenté sur le 17" (batterie notamment) et la WWDC ... 

par contre, que signifie le "S" de iPhone 3G S ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

kheops1982 a dit:


> pourquoi tant d'excitations dans vos messages? les produits apple sont gratuits ?


pas vraiment non...


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ptite question a ce sujet: ca vous emballe vraiment le SD?
> 
> perso je chope mes photos via le cable usb pour pas avoir a tripoter une carte qui n' aime peut-etre pas trop ca.
> 
> sinon le port SD va eventuellement permettre l'ajout de perif autres pourquoi pas



Bah on trouve des lecteurs de cartes SD en USB très performants, donc je ne pense pas que ce soit un changement révolutionnaire.
J'ai d'ailleurs remarqué que le lecteur de SD incorporé était souvent réclamé par les switchers, qui se plaignaient de ne pas retrouver ce genre de lecteur souvent disponibles sur PC.

Malheureusement, et c'est là que l'on s'aperçoit qu'avec Apple c'est souvent déshabiller Jean pour habiller Jacques, le lecteur SD apparait au dépend du lecteur expresscard qui, lui, disparait (à part sur le 17")...

Perso, je préfère garder le lecteur expresscard, qui permet notamment un accès vers l'e-sata...

(Tiens, mon premier message avec Safari 4.)


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> en même temps c'était prévisible avec ce qui avait été présenté sur le 17" (batterie notamment) et la WWDC ...
> 
> par contre, que signifie le "S" de iPhone 3G S ?



le S c'est pour speed!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

jeremfoulek a dit:


> j'ai bien fais d'attendre avant de switcher.
> 
> Je voulais savoir la wwdc c'est jusqu'à la fin de la semaine, donc il va y avoir quoi maintenant ??



maintenant ils vont tous boire un coup et peut-etre travailler un peu non


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Marco68 a dit:


> 'Tain...Je suis dégouté, j'ai acheté un Macbook pro 15" à 2249 euros il y a un mois et il est passé à 1799... Ca calme...:-(
> 
> Avec des options en plus sur le nouveau modèle : double dégoûté !!!
> 
> Oui, je sais, c'est la vie...


T'as de l'expresscard toi


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Bah on trouve des lecteurs de cartes SD en USB très performants, donc je ne pense pas que ce soit un changement révolutionnaire.
> J'ai d'ailleurs remarqué que le lecteur de SD incorporé était souvent réclamé par les switchers, qui se plaignaient de ne pas retrouver ce genre de lecteur souvent disponibles sur PC.
> 
> Malheureusement, et c'est là que l'on s'aperçoit qu'avec Apple c'est souvent déshabiller Jean pour habiller Jacques, le lecteur SD apparait au dépend du lecteur expresscard qui, lui, disparait (à part sur le 17")...
> ...



je me suis jamais posé la question mais des lecteurs de cartes SD en USB existent bien sur mac non?

Bah pour le coup le 13" a gagné le SD + le FW800, que du bonus pour lui 

(et le retro eclairage apparement, de quoi revendre mon MBA 2.0GHz moi)


----------



## Marco68 (8 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as de l'expresscard toi



Merci de me remonter le moral, mais 500 euros l'express card dont je ne me sers pas... Ca calme !!! 


Ps :  je vais peut-être le vendre pour 2000 euros avec final cut express... Juste pour voir, ça intéresse quelqu'un ?
Il a un mois.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

kheops1982 a dit:


> pourquoi tant d'excitations dans vos messages? les produits apple sont gratuits ?



pour ma part, j'ai depassé la dose des "3 anis sinon rien" mais j'ai bien aimé cette wwdc par rapport a la dernier (qui etait ma premiere), enfin voila quoi


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je me suis jamais posé la question mais des lecteurs de cartes SD en USB existent bien sur mac non?



Bah bien sûr. A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de cas d'incompatibilité. Perso, j'en utilise un de chez Sandisk.



Avec le port expresscard, on pouvait brancher des cartes multiformats, comme celle-ci.

Le port expresscard avait quand même son utilité, via la multitude de cartes disponibles pour rajouter différents ports. Je trouve que sa disparition est un peu dommage, voire dommageable pour certains...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> petite question technique: batterie amovible ok mais quid de l'acces pour changement de DD et de RAM par l'utilisateur ?????



la loose, je m'edite moi meme...

personne pour cette question? peut on toujours changer son DD et RAm soi meme??
Les "anciens" user du 17" vous devriez savoir non?


----------



## elendis (8 Juin 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> la loose, je m'edite moi meme...
> 
> personne pour cette question? peut on toujours changer son DD et RAm soi meme??
> Les "anciens" user du 17" vous devriez savoir non?




Le mieux est d'attendre les premières commandes et les premiers essais, la c'est trop tôt pour conclure.

Mais personnellement, je te répondrais... Pourquoi ne serait-ce pas possible?


----------



## Poutchi (8 Juin 2009)

Ca m'énerve..

Je suis déçu par le 3GS, mais je l'achèterai probablement quand même pour avoir les 32 Gb..

Mais ils auraient quand même pu mettre plus de fonctionnalités dessus..
Au moins un changement de design et une caméra frontale quoi :-/

J'espère qu'il sera proposé en vente liée en Belgique..pas envie de débourser encore plus de 600&#8364; alors que j'ai quand même l'abonnement Mobistar..


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

elendis a dit:


> Le mieux est d'attendre les premières commandes et les premiers essais, la c'est trop tôt pour conclure.



Absolument. Attention aux réactions à chaud, attendez les premiers tests.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2009)

elendis a dit:


> Le mieux est d'attendre les premières commandes et les premiers essais, la c'est trop tôt pour conclure.
> 
> Mais personnellement, je te répondrais... Pourquoi ne serait-ce pas possible?



Parce que c'est via la trappe de baterie qu'on y accede.

Non mais y'as raison, et puis dans l'excitation du moment ca m'interessais (car j'ai mis un DD de 320Go dans mon MBU actuel et je me suis dit "je remets l'original de 160Go, achete le nouveu MBU 13" et y remets mon disque).

allez bonne nuit a tous, j'ai l'impression que ce fils a ete deserte depuis q \q minutes, 
faites de beaux reves


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

Ca, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont un iPhone;
http://iphone.tomtom.com/


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ca, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont un iPhone;
> http://iphone.tomtom.com/



:love::love::loveile-poil pour les vacances&#8230;


----------



## mastermayhem (8 Juin 2009)

Je pense que cette évolution de l'Iphone était prévisible, mais a mon sens c'est quand meme le Smartphone le plus aboutis et qui rajoute les choses qui manquait au 3G, par contre savez vous si orange va organiser une opération spéciale pour ses clients Iphone 3G qui voudrait passer au  3GS???


----------



## JNArno (8 Juin 2009)

JNArno a dit:


> à propos des annonces: des news sur comment se passera l'option modem? les données utilisées comprises dans le forfait où on va devoir raquer en plus? si jamais je suis chez orange en suisse!
> 
> merci de vos réponses!



personne non plus?


----------



## jujusous3 (8 Juin 2009)

pourquoi sur la page d'accueil du site Apple, dans la section MAC, c'est écrit Macbook Pro à partir de 1799 euros et dans le store il commence à 1599 ? 


Sinon, pour commenter vite fait, la baisse des prix c'est bien, mais c'est vraiment dé******** d'avoir mis la 9600 seulement sur le modèle à 1799 euros, c'est une façon d'obliger les gens à acheter le modèle à 1799 , parce que franchement sortir un portable à ce prix pour n'avoir qu'un 9400 c'est un peu grotesque, et je suis gentil.


Dommage également pour Snow Léopard, certes le prix c'est bien, mais c'est pas pour rien qu'il n'est pas cher, ça ne sera qu'un petite mise à jour, j'aurais franchement préféré ne rien avoir pendant encore 1 an mais avoir un truc qui vaut le coup d'attendre, et puis j'aime bien les chiffres : Mail plus rapide ... franchement c'est optionnel pour moi, et c'est loin de ce à quoi je m'attendais, on n'avait dit pas beaucoup de nouveautés mais là on dirait qu'il n'y en aura carrément pas, limite on en a plus dans les mises à jour gratuites:love:

Enfin, voila mon avis sur le chaud en ayant vu toutes ces annonces d'Apple là ce soir en rentrant


Sur ce, Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## plo0m (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ca, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ont un iPhone;
> http://iphone.tomtom.com/


Et une pourrie pour ceux qui viennent de lacher 250 euros dans un tom tom y'a 1 mois, nardine boulek


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

JNArno a dit:


> personne non plus?



Ils ont dit que ça dépendait des opérateurs, certains autoriseront ou pas. Quand c'est autorisé, je suppose que c'est pris sur le forfait data.


----------



## frolick10 (8 Juin 2009)

Le port SD est il compatible SDHC?  bon j'imagine que oui. 

Mais un port multi-cartes n'aurait il pas été préférable ?...


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

frolick10 a dit:


> Le port SD est il compatible SDHC?  bon j'imagine que oui.
> 
> Mais un port multi-cartes n'aurait il pas été préférable ?



c'est quand même vachement plus gros...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Juin 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Et une pourrie pour ceux qui viennent de lacher 250 euros dans un tom tom y'a 1 mois, nardine boulek



Ça fait un moment que la version iPhone de Tomtom est annoncée.


----------



## Samus (8 Juin 2009)

coucou tout le monde !

J'ai lu sur un site (PC-boost.com, pour ne pas le nommer), la phrase suivante : 
_
"A savoir aussi, la possibilité de partager la connexion internet de l'iPhone avec son ordinateur, l'arrivé du copier-coller, la saisie des messages en mode paysage ou encore, la très attendue arrivé des MMS,_* l'iPhone 3.0 peut a présent prendre en charge des accessoires tiers, reliés par le biais du Bluetooth ou du connecteur."

*Chers forumeurs, confirmez vous cette dernière information ?  Autrement dit,  serait il enfin possible de voir débarquer d'ici quelques semaines des accessoires qui, à mon avis, pourraient faire très mal à Sony et Nintendo, je veux bien sur parler d'un *pad  directionnel*, par exemple (qui passerait par le connecteur) ??

Source : http://www.pc-boost.com/actualite-1...-3Gs-et-iPod-Touch-le-17-Juin-prochain-!.html


----------



## jujusous3 (8 Juin 2009)

Par contre, un truc qui n'a pas été relancé , dommage que l'option écran mat du 17 pouces n'est pas été mise sur le 15 pouces, je pense que ça aurait plus à pas mal de monde aussi. Sinon, l'écran a été amélioré sur le 13 et le 15 pouces ? Parce que le 15 pouces à part sa brillance ça allait, mais le 13 pouces en avait sérieusement besoin, l'écran ne vaut rien (comparé à l'écran mat de mon ancien MacBook Pro Penryn) .


----------



## Poutchi (8 Juin 2009)

Samus a dit:


> coucou tout le monde !
> 
> J'ai lu sur un site (PC-boost.com, pour ne pas le nommer), la phrase suivante :
> _
> ...


tout à fait oui


----------



## plo0m (8 Juin 2009)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ça fait un moment que la version iPhone de Tomtom est annoncée.


vi mais je ne compte m'en acheter un que depuis une semaine  Et puis j'avais lu qu'elle serait un peu moisie. Et puis justement ça fait un bail qu'on l'annonce, et moi je bouge en juin voyez tu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

jujusous3 a dit:


> le 13 pouces en avait sérieusement besoin, l'écran ne vaut rien



:mouais: Gné? On parle de l'écran 13'' LED, tu ne vas pas dire qu'il est mauvais?


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2009)

Perso je suis très content de l'évolution de léopard, je pense qu'une mise à jour pour rendre cette OS aussi réactif (voir même plus) que tiger à un prix raisonnable est une bonne idée!


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

Samus a dit:


> coucou tout le monde !
> 
> J'ai lu sur un site (PC-boost.com, pour ne pas le nommer), la phrase suivante :
> _
> ...



oui c'est ça, et le but premier c'est aussi de pouvoir utiliser le bluetooth pour des jeux en réseau où il fallait passer par une borne wifi!


----------



## Samus (8 Juin 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> tout à fait oui



Sans blague ??? Purée, c'est tout ce dont je revais pour que l'iphone devienne enfin une console de jeux (presque comme les autres).... 
 (parce que jouer avec sa grosse main qui cache la moitié de l'écran, ça va 5 minutes....)

Que du bonheur.  Je suis obligé de craquer et de me jetter corps et âmes sur cet iphone là. (en plus avec le TOM TOM, alors que ça faisait déjà quelques jours que je pensais acheter un GPS ...!!!)


----------



## Poutchi (8 Juin 2009)

Samus a dit:


> Sans blague ??? Purée, c'est tout ce dont je revais pour que l'iphone devienne enfin une console de jeux (presque comme les autres)....
> (parce que jouer avec sa grosse main qui cache la moitié de l'écran, ça va 5 minutes....)
> 
> Que du bonheur.  Je suis obligé de craquer et de me jetter corps et âmes sur cet iphone là. (en plus avec le TOM TOM, alors que ça faisait déjà quelques jours que je pensais acheter un GPS ...!!!)



En réalité cette fonctionnalité avait déjà été annoncée lors de la présentation de l'OS 3.0 en mars. Mais il faut avouer que je n'avais pas pensé à l'aspect ludique qu'il pouvait en découler Etant donné qu'ils en parlaient comme d'un accessoire surtout destiné au corps médical afin d'y attacher un quelquonque mesureur (pouls, etc..).

L'idée d'un pad directionnel est effectivement faisable et en est une excellente!


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Perso je suis très content de l'évolution de léopard, je pense qu'une mise à jour pour rendre cette OS aussi réactif (voir même plus) que tiger à un prix raisonnable est une bonne idée!



Oui.

Je trouve quand même incroyable que certains râlent que cette mise-à-jour soit payante, la comparant même à un "service pack". Il y a quand même un sérieux travail derrière, et le prix de  cette màj me semble plus que raisonnable.

De toute façon, si on était passé fin 2007 directement de Tiger à Snow Leopard, les utilisateurs de Mac PPC auraient gueulé (à juste titre, puisque un an seulement après les derniers Mac PPC). Alors que là, Apple assure la transition en douceur...


----------



## Samus (8 Juin 2009)

Poutchi a dit:


> En réalité cette fonctionnalité avait déjà été annoncée lors de la présentation de l'OS 3.0 en mars.
> 
> L'idée d'un pad directionnel est effectivement faisable et en est une excellente!




Ah oui clairement. A mon sens il ne manquait que ça pour faire de l'iphone/itouch un vrai concurrent des DSi/PSP.... 

Par contre, il n'est pas fait mention de cela sur la page d'Apple france... 

http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/softwareupdate/


----------



## iota (8 Juin 2009)

Salut.



divoli a dit:


> Je trouve quand même incroyable que certains râlent que cette mise-à-jour soit payante, la comparant même à un "service pack". Il y a quand même un sérieux travail derrière, et le prix de  cette màj me semble plus que raisonnable.


Et dire que certains étaient convaincus que SL coûterait 129&#8364;...  

Sinon, belle keynote ce soir, sans Steve, mais belles annonces...
Je vais enfin pouvoir me prendre un iPhone 

@+
iota


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

Samus a dit:


> Ah oui clairement. A mon sens il ne manquait que ça pour faire de l'iphone/itouch un vrai concurrent des DSi/PSP....
> 
> Par contre, il n'est pas fait mention de cela sur la page d'Apple france...
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/softwareupdate/


 
moi personnellement je n'ai jamais entendue parler de pad directionnelle bluetooth, mais c'est faisable, pour l'instant la seul qu'il y ait en bluetooth c'est les jeux en réseau pour lesquels tu n'auras plus besoin d'être connecté à une borne wifi!


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2009)

j'attendait pour avoir un iphone 3 ........
j'attendrais encore un peut.


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Et dire que certains étaient convaincus que SL coûterait 129&#8364;...



Mais SL coûtera bel et bien 129 $ (et je suppose 199 $ pour le pack familial).

Apple fait en quelque sorte un prix beaucoup plus favorable pour ceux qui ont acheté Leopard (29 $ et 49 $ pour le pack familial), ce qui est inhabituel.

Et un tout petit prix pour ceux qui achètent un Mac dès aujourd'hui...


Je me demande bien comment Apple va gérer SL vendu en mise-à-jour. Le DVD ne sera pas bootable ? Pas de clean install possible sans avoir installer Leopard préalablement ?


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je me demande bien comment Apple va gérer SL vendu en mise-à-jour. Le DVD ne sera pas bootable ? Pas de clean install possible sans avoir installer Leopard préalablement ?


Du boulot en perspective ...


----------



## Rez2a (8 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Mais SL coûtera bel et bien 129 $ (et je suppose 199 $ pour le pack familial).
> 
> Apple fait en quelque sorte un prix beaucoup plus favorable pour ceux qui ont acheté Leopard (29 $ et 49 $ pour le pack familial), ce qui est inhabituel.
> 
> ...



La seule solution que je vois, c'est que le DVD soit bootable mais qu'il demande d'insérer le DVD d'install de Leopard avant l'installation de SL pour la vérification.

Enfin j'espère en tout cas, moi qui attend la sortie de SL pour me refaire un système clean, installer deux OS coup sur coup c'est pas vraiment ce que j'avais en tête. 

Mais bon on va leur faire confiance, ils y ont pensé bien avant nous !

[Edit]
Au fait, on sait si iLife '09 sera livré avec Snow Leopard en mise à jour, ou si on garde la version d'iLife du Leopard qu'on a déjà ? :s


----------



## ricain (8 Juin 2009)

J'ai quand même une petite question pour les bons consommateurs qui, comme moi, ont acheté un MacBook Pro 15' durant le mois de Mai ainsi qu'un iPhone 3G durant le mois de Mai ... est-ce qu'un échange sera fait ? 

J'ai cherché sur le store FR et US et je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.
Des idées ? Des infos ?


----------



## Poutchi (9 Juin 2009)

ricain a dit:


> J'ai quand même une petite question pour les bons consommateurs qui, comme moi, ont acheté un MacBook Pro 15' durant le mois de Mai ainsi qu'un iPhone 3G durant le mois de Mai ... est-ce qu'un échange sera fait ?
> 
> J'ai cherché sur le store FR et US et je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.
> Des idées ? Des infos ?



très peu de chance


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2009)

ricain a dit:


> J'ai quand même une petite question pour les bons consommateurs qui, comme moi, ont acheté un MacBook Pro 15' durant le mois de Mai ainsi qu'un iPhone 3G durant le mois de Mai ... est-ce qu'un échange sera fait ?
> 
> J'ai cherché sur le store FR et US et je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.
> Des idées ? Des infos ?



Tu vis sur quelle planète?


----------



## RaelRiaK (9 Juin 2009)

Juste histoire de montrer mon petit avis : 
Excellent keynote. 

Rien à redire, 2h avec évidemment un essoufflement au niveau des démos, qui sincèrement n'étaient pas nécessaires.

Mais que de bonheur, toutes les rumeurs intéressantes se sont montré véridiques : 
- On avait peur que SL passe à la trappe, on parle de lui la moitié du temps pour en plus apprendre une chose sur laquelle j'avais dis "impossible" : 29$ !!!
- Des doutes sur un nouvel iPhone : il est bien là, iPhone 3GS avec le temps attendu 32Go, un mode vidéo (qui n'a rien d'indispensable mais apparemment ça froissait la sensibilité du plus grand nombre).
- iPhone OS 3.0 : toujours aussi génial en fait, mais c'était du réchauffé ...
- Et ceux que j'attendais le moins : les MacBook !! Excellente initiative de la part d'Apple que de pérenniser le modèle MacBook blanc qui est très compétitif. Certes on trouvera toujours moins cher, mais le niveau de finition ainsi que la bête elle même valent le coup pour 900&#8364; (à peu près). Sans compter le retour du FW sur toute la gamme Apple, le lecteur de carte SD, je n'aurais jamais cru à une chose pareille !!

Je me permet d'ailleurs de m'étendre un peu sur cette adoption tardive du format SD, mais je comprends Apple. Des années passées avec tant de format diffèrent, résultat, mettre une fente pour un format qui serait tombé en désuétude, c'était certes dommage, mais totalement contre la philosophie Apple. Mais maintenant que même Sony laisse tomber son Memory Stick propriétaire pour le SD, il est bienvenue qu'Apple adopte le format SD.

Là dessus, je suis comblé et vous souhaite bonne nuit


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu vis sur quelle planète?


ouais, y en a, ils sont bizarres


----------



## jbiddle (9 Juin 2009)

Voilà qui lance enfin une volonté de proposer la version server sur des machines d'entrée de gamme. Très bonne nouvelle.

2) Apple is a member of the CalConnect Consortium and is committed to open, standards-based calendaring and scheduling protocols. To further the widespread adoption and deployment of these standards, Apple has made the complete source code for iCal Server 2 available through the macosforge.org website.

Pas mal tout cela.


----------



## Chok0 (9 Juin 2009)

Franchement je suis enchanté par cette WWDC :
Déjà Safari 4, j'avais fait l'impasse sur la beta et je suis entrain de découvrir la bête, j'adore et j'adhère, on gagne sensiblement dans les temps de chargement, de plus les fonctions Top Sites et la navigation de l'historique en mode coverflow manquaient cruellement faces aux plug-in du genre de FF.

Autre bonne surprise attendue et servit sur un plateau, l'arrivée d'un nouvel iPhone + rapide, plus aboutit, plus mieux quoi, avec cette fois un vrai appareil-photo ainsi que les petits défauts de l'Os iPhone corrigés ainsi qu'une promesse de gain d'autonomie (C'était pour moi le gros point noir), je vais enfin sauter le pas depuis le temps que j'attendais. 

Parcontre je suis un peu déçu par SL, en tant qu'utilisateur lambda de mac OsX, il n'y a pas ou peu de "vraies" améliorations, on est en plein dans l'optimisation, or gagné quelques secondes sous mail et autre, c'est pas vraiment ce que j'attendais. (Mais bon en même temps pour 30 balles je me laisserait sûrement tenter.  )

Edit : Parcontre y a encore des petits soucis de pop-up sauvages en javascript sous Safari 4, c'est dommage d'autant plus que FF gère très bien cela, y a-t'il une solution pour enfin ce débarrasser de ces conneries sans faire une croix sur tout le javascript d'une page ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Du boulot en perspective ...


Tu l'as dit !
Comment formater puis réinstaller ?


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Juin 2009)

Chok0 a dit:


> Parcontre je suis un peu déçu par SL, en tant qu'utilisateur lambda de mac OsX, il n'y a pas ou peu de "vraies" améliorations, on est en plein dans l'optimisation, or gagné quelques secondes sous mail et autre, c'est pas vraiment ce que j'attendais. (Mais bon en même temps pour 30 balles je me laisserait sûrement tenter.  )
> 
> ?



Il semble que les perspectives de gain de performances obtenues à l'aide du GPU ne concernent que quelques cartes et les puces NVidia 9400, et deux cartes ATI Radeon 4850 et 4870.
Quid des iMac Core Duo 2 et des cartes ATI ? Jetés et jetées aux oubliettes ? Incitation à changer de machines ? Ou bien mise à jour rétroactive ultérieure à venir pour certains Mac ?

Apple ! Apple ! Toujours prompte à séduire ! Et à décevoir !


----------



## jdiogon (9 Juin 2009)

Plutôt satisfait de la WWDC pour ma part.

Juste une grosse déception si il est confirmé que la Radeon 2600 ne sera pas compatible OpenCL, ni à sa sortie ni dans le futur, parce que mon iMac acheté en janvier le supportera pas et ça fait quand même râler.


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2009)

Salut.



divoli a dit:


> Mais SL coûtera bel et bien 129 $ (et je suppose 199 $ pour le pack familial).


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris.
Deux possibilité pour avoir Snow Leopard :
-Acheter la mise à jour à 29&#8364; (si on possède déjà Leopard)
-Acheter le pack Mac Box Set (SL+iLife+iWork) à 169&#8364;.

L'OS seul ne sera pas disponible.



divoli a dit:


> Je me demande bien comment Apple va gérer SL vendu en mise-à-jour. Le DVD ne sera pas bootable ? Pas de clean install possible sans avoir installer Leopard préalablement ?


Et pourquoi pas la possibilité de graver un DVD bootable à partir du disque de MàJ pour pouvoir faire une clean install ?

@+
iota


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> La seule solution que je vois, c'est que le DVD soit bootable mais qu'il demande d'insérer le DVD d'install de Leopard avant l'installation de SL pour la vérification.



non, Apple a une autre solution : détecter la présence d'un leopard déjà installer sur le Mac sur lequel on souhaitera installer SnowLeopard


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non, Apple a une autre solution : détecter la présence d'un leopard déjà installer sur le Mac sur lequel on souhaitera installer SnowLeopard



Oui, mais comment profiter de l'allégement de sl on se traîne des "déchets" hérités de Léopard sur son disque ?


----------



## Frodon (9 Juin 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Oui, mais comment profiter de l'allégement de sl on se traîne des "déchets" hérités de Léopard sur son disque ?



Easy answer:

- Tu fait une clean install au moment où tu installes Snow Leopard. Car bien qu'il faille Leopard, comme tous les DVD de mise à jour existants (oui oui ca existait déjà, notamment pour ceux qui achetait un Mac après l'annonce de la date de disponibilité de nouvelle version. D'ailleurs ca sera le même DVD à 29&#8364; que celui que recevront ceux qui achète un Mac a partir d'aujourd'hui et profite du programme mise à jour à 8 et quelques Euros)., la detection de la présence de la version précédente se fait AVANT le choix du type d'installation, donc tu peux sans problème faire une clean install.


----------



## DocToinet (9 Juin 2009)

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si le new iphone sera dispo en Belgique aussi le 19 juin? Ou bien devrons nous encore attendre comme d'hab que les enfoirés de décideurs belges se mettent d'accord pour le prix et le mode de vente?


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Easy answer:
> 
> - Tu fait une clean install au moment où tu installes Snow Leopard. Car bien qu'il faille Leopard, comme tous les DVD de mise à jour existants (oui oui ca existait déjà, notamment pour ceux qui achetait un Mac après l'annonce de la date de disponibilité de nouvelle version. D'ailleurs ca sera le même DVD à 29 que celui que recevront ceux qui achète un Mac a partir d'aujourd'hui et profite du programme mise à jour à 8 et quelques Euros)., la detection de la présence de la version précédente se fait AVANT le choix du type d'installation, donc tu peux sans problème faire une clean install.



Donc, lors d'une clean install de SL, il faudra avoir installer au prealable Leopard?


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2009)

La MAJ de SL coûtera 895 ...  

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/ 

FDP in bien sur !


----------



## ederntal (9 Juin 2009)

Je regarde actuelle le keynote en streaming.
Très bonne conférence, Apple reste les pieds sur terre, avance tranquillement avec une base matérielle (macbook avec FW800, coque unibody robuste, iPhone 3GS performant...) et logicielle (Snow Leopard à 30$, iPhone OS3 gratuit) de plus en plus solide !

On sent que c'est réfléchi et que les bases sont là.
C'est bien moins "tout fou" qu'il y a quelques années, mais c'est bien plus efficace.

Love it.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2009)

Bon ben voilà: iPhone 32 Gb blanc réservé.


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2009)

Dites moi, pensez vous que le iphone 3G ou 3GS sera disponible à l'achat sur l'apple store ? 

Perso je pense que oui .. mais si j'ai loupé un épisode merci de m'éclairer .. en effet; sur le store, l'apple care pour iphone est proposé (déjà avant me direz-vous) mais il est mentionner :

" *Just 69,00  * Simply add AppleCare Protection Plan to your shopping cart after you select your iPhone." 

ce qui sous entend pour moi qu'on pourra acheter via l'apple store l'iphone ... puis lui ajouter l'apple care. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h32 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Bon ben voilà: iPhone 32 Gb blanc réservé.


 

 coool !  Peux tu m'indiquer où je pourrais le réserver stp ? en france ? chez mon opérateur .. autre :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> coool !  Peux tu m'indiquer où je pourrais le réserver stp ? en france ? chez mon opérateur .. autre :rose:



Chez le boulanger pardi. 

Non, ici en Suisse je suis allé chez l'opérateur (Swisscom), je suppose que vous faites pas si différemment en France.


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Chez le boulanger pardi.
> 
> Non, ici en Suisse je suis allé chez l'opérateur (Swisscom), je suppose que vous faites pas si différemment en France.


 

 non en théorie on fait pareil ... Mais pour l'instant je suis allé chez plusieurs opérateurs ce matin avant le boulot :rateau: ils n'étaient même pas au courant de la sortie et m'ont même proposé le 3G à 199 en abonnement ...

Ils t'ont donné une idée de prix pour le 32Go white ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> Ils t'ont donné une idée de prix pour le 32Go white ?



Non, encore aucune idée de prix, ils avaient uniquement reçu l'info des nouveaux iPhone ce matin. Ils m'ont mis sur une liste d'attente.


----------



## kheops1982 (9 Juin 2009)

pourquoi apple ne met pas une vrai carte graphique sur les macbook pro 13! car 1800 euro pour avoir une vrai carte graphique ca fait cheros!


----------



## RaelRiaK (9 Juin 2009)

Je pense que je prendrais un 3GS 16Go 

J'attends juste un peu, et les prix évidemment.


----------



## Kerala (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Ayant une radeon HD2600 qu'aurais-je en moins exactement si j'achète SL. 
Merci de vos éclaircissement car je suis un peu ignare sur ce coup.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2009)

kheops1982 a dit:


> pourquoi apple ne met pas une vrai carte graphique sur les macbook pro 13! car 1800 euro pour avoir une vrai carte graphique ca fait cheros!



C'est pas 1800  pour le 13 pouces mais pour le 15 pouces avec une GeForce 9600m GT. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, cette config coûtait 2249 .

---------- Post added at 12h59 ---------- Previous post was at 12h51 ----------

Pour installer une mise à jour d'OS X sur un HDD vierge, il suffit de commencer le processus d'installation normalement. Quand on ne sait plus faire suivant, il faut demander à restaurer un backup time machine et choisir annuler... D'un coup de baguette magique, le bouton suivant grisé devient accessible. 

J'ai eu un MacBook Penryn d'occasion en 10.4 avec OS X 10.5 en mise à jour, cette astuce marche parfaitement. Je parie que ce sera pareil avec SL. 


PS : Pas taper !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2009)

Safari 4 en version finale, je suis impatient de pouvoir l'installer. :love:

Snow Leopard à 29$ pour les possesseurs de Leopard, c'est une énorme surprise. Je croyais bien qu'ils allaient nous le faire payer plein pot. Bravo ! 

Juste une petite question sur SL : sait-on si Rosetta sera de la partie finalement, même en installation optionnelle ?


----------



## RaelRiaK (9 Juin 2009)

"There's a cool compass fan out there" 
C'est vrai que le gars s'arrache le voie à l'annonce de la boussole 
Passage marrant ...


----------



## iota (9 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Juste une petite question sur SL : sait-on si Rosetta sera de la partie finalement, même en installation optionnelle ?


Aucune mention de Rosetta sur cette page.

@+
iota


----------



## OuiOui (9 Juin 2009)

Apparemment il n'y aura pas l'intégration de ZFS dans snow commercial comme serveur.... 
En tous cas il n'y a plus aucune note concernant ZFS sur le site Apple...


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris.
> Deux possibilité pour avoir Snow Leopard :
> ...



Effectivement, il semblerait que ce soit ça, et dans ce cas de nombreux sites Mac se sont plantés en annonçant SL vendu seul à 129 &#8364; (pour ceux qui ont Tiger).

Dans mon cas (j'ai Leopard mais  iLife 8, pas la 9 actuelle), prévoyant d'acheter SL sous la forme de la mise-à-jour, est-ce que cela veut dire que ma version d'iLife 8 ne sera pas compatible avec SL (ou alors ça n'a rien à voir) ?


----------



## macaronique (9 Juin 2009)

Je suis super contente, il a annoncé tout ce que je voulais.  Je vais commander mon MacBook Pro demain matin (je crois qu'avec ADC il faut le faire par téléphone, donc je ne peux pas aller l'acheter à l'Apple Store du coin. ) Puis je vais m'acheter un iPhone dans une semaine. Il faut que je me renseigne sur les opérateurs suisses.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Safari 4 en version finale, je suis impatient de pouvoir l'installer. :love:
> 
> Snow Leopard à 29$ pour les possesseurs de Leopard, c'est une énorme surprise. Je croyais bien qu'ils allaient nous le faire payer plein pot. Bravo !
> 
> Juste une petite question sur SL : sait-on si Rosetta sera de la partie finalement, même en installation optionnelle ?



Safari : Impec. :love:

SL à 29 $ pour les possesseurs de Leopard. Compte tenu de la déception concernant les machines qui n'ont pas l'équipement graphique adéquat, ça ne vaut pas plus cher.   

Rosetta : en principe, c'est prévu. Mais, il y a loin de la coupe aux lèvres


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

si les prix des machines a baisser, Apple en a profiter pour augmenter le prix des cables USB ipod/iphone, dock universel, Cable AV, par contre le kit de voyage baisse de prix


----------



## macaronique (9 Juin 2009)

> Éjection plus fiable des disques.
> Snow Leopard améliore la fiabilité de l'éjection des lecteurs et disques externes. Parfois, lorsqu'une application ou un processus utilise un fichier sur un disque, Mac OS X vous empêche de l'éjecter, mais vous ne savez pas forcément pourquoi. Dans Snow Leopard, vous verrez moins de messages d'erreur de ce type, et lorsqu'ils surviennent, ils identifient précisément l'application qui utilise le lecteur. Vous n'avez plus qu'à quitter l'application et éjecter correctement le lecteur.


Ça vaut 169 euros tout seul. :love:
Il était temps !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Juin 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Safari : Impec. :love:


 
Hello,
J'attends avant de passer à Safari 4 car certaines personnes sur le forum disent qu'il quitte omnipinément très (trop?) souvent...

Tu n'as rien constaté chez toi ?

Merci


----------



## itako (9 Juin 2009)

A non, chez moi en tout cas il tourne très bien  .


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

idem ici


----------



## RaelRiaK (9 Juin 2009)

Pas de problème.
Juste hier, pour moi il était impossible de me rendre sur le site de Apple avec Safari 4 alors qu'avec FF sa fonctionnait parfaitement bien ...

Mais aujourd'hui aucune problème


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2009)

Apparement, Softbank, l'opérateur exclusif de l'Iphone au japon, a dévoilé ses tarifs pour le Iphone 3GS.
-iphone 3GS 16GB sera en vente pour 11520 yen, 85
-iphone 3GS 32GB à 23040 yen, soit 170 .
Labonnement mensuel de liPhone 3G restera inchangé.

Source : JDG

Trippant les prix ..  surement rien à voir avec la France .. mais bon


----------



## sclicer (9 Juin 2009)

Si en France j'arrive à l'avoir en renouvellement orange à 400 ( le 32go) je saute au plafond


----------



## daphone (9 Juin 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> Apparement, Softbank, l'opérateur exclusif de l'Iphone au japon, a dévoilé ses tarifs pour le Iphone 3GS.
> -iphone 3GS 16GB sera en vente pour 11520 yen, 85
> -iphone 3GS 32GB à 23040 yen, soit 170 .
> Labonnement mensuel de liPhone 3G restera inchangé.
> ...




Oui ! Mais là où ça fait le plus mal, c'est surtout au niveau du renouvellement... Car on parle de prix pour entrer chez un opérateur d'accord, mais bon, nous sommes a peu près tous plus ou moins engagés chez un opérateur.... et là en renouvellement ça fais mal....

Pas interêt de le perdre ou de le casser l'iPhone ! 

en renouvellement, l'iPhone 3G 16go apparait pour moi à 330 euros.. (j'ai pas renouvelé mon tel depuis novembre 2007)

si Bouygues mets le 3GS en renouvellement encore plus cher, je les éclate !!


----------



## zyliss (9 Juin 2009)

Je comprend que beaucoup d'entre vous soient ravis par ce Keynote, mais ce n'est pas mon cas, je m'explique...

Je possède un MB de 2007 avec... Tiger! J'ai souvent repoussé l'achat de Leopard, car il ne m'apportait pas véritablement de + pour mon utilisation et je me disais "j'achèterai Snow Leopard à sa sortie, ça m'évite de sortir 2x 130.

Maintenant il se trouve que je l'ai dans le ... J'hésite même à m'acheter Leopard aujourd'hui et racheter Snow Leopard à sa sortie puisque 129+29 &#8776; 169 du pack SL (avec iWork que je possède déjà) pour les non possesseurs de Leopard. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Oui ! Mais là où ça fait le plus mal, c'est surtout au niveau du renouvellement... Car on parle de prix pour entrer chez un opérateur d'accord, mais bon, nous sommes a peu près tous plus ou moins engagés chez un opérateur.... et là en renouvellement ça fais mal....
> 
> Pas interêt de le perdre ou de le casser l'iPhone !
> 
> ...


 

Oui c'est clair que le plus interessant est de savoir combien cela va nous couter en renouvellement ...   mais on trouvera pas d'infos avant quelques jours je pense la dessus .. en france je parle.

Perso sa fait à peine 6 mois que je suis chez sfr .. dernière facture 160 .. 5500 points environ ... et ils me proposent le 3G 8go à 509 


Bref ... sure que je ne suis pas LE client de l'année ... mais quand on fait le ratio point gagné/argent dépensé ... sa fiat peuuur


----------



## popey91 (9 Juin 2009)

il ya un truc que je comprend pas! Lamise à jour à 19$ de sl pour les utilisateurs de leopard, ça sera uniquement via l'ordinateur, ou on pourra acheter un cd ?


----------



## bastopole (9 Juin 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Dites, le plus gros modèle de MB 13" Unibody à 1500 avait combien de RAM ?
> Parce que son équivalent en MBP 13" a gagné un peu de processeur (2.53 GHz), a baissé de prix (1400) et a 4 GO de RAM, c'était déjà le cas avant ou il n'en avait que 2 ?



2 gigas à l'origine.

Moi qui ai acheté mon mb 2.4 il y a un bon mois, la seule chose que je regrette est la batterie longue durée... mais peutêtre est ce changeable?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------




manix93 a dit:


> Oui c'est clair que le plus interessant est de savoir combien cela va nous couter en renouvellement ...   mais on trouvera pas d'infos avant quelques jours je pense la dessus .. en france je parle.
> 
> Perso sa fait à peine 6 mois que je suis chez sfr .. dernière facture 160 .. 5500 points environ ... et ils me proposent le 3G 8go à 509
> 
> ...



Si tu veux on peut changer, j'ai le meme soucis chez bouygues, l'iphone en renouvellement est à 169 euros pour 2ans de non renouvellement !!!! l'arnaque les renouvellement!!!!!


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

bon, mon contrat finissant le 16 juillet chez orange je vais faire jour la concurrence, si orange me propose mieux que bouygues je reste chez eux, sinon je vais chez bouygues (qui capte super bien au boulot pas comme orange  ) moralité toujours prendre que des abonnements d'un an, de toute façon même avec 2 an vous pouvez vous désengager facilement au bout d'un an


----------



## nicolasf (9 Juin 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> Trippant les prix ..  surement rien à voir avec la France .. mais bon



Pas sûr, Orange Suisse a annoncé des prix encore plus avantageux (moins de 100 euros pour le 32). On ne connaît pas les conditions cependant...


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2009)

bastopole a dit:


> Si tu veux on peut changer, j'ai le meme soucis chez bouygues, l'iphone en renouvellement est à 169 euros pour 2ans de non renouvellement !!!! l'arnaque les renouvellement!!!!!


 
 vraiment des rats .. j'avais quitté bouygues pour cette raison ... mais c'est pareil chez SFR


----------



## daphone (9 Juin 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Pas sûr, Orange Suisse a annoncé des prix encore plus avantageux (moins de 100 euros pour le 32). On ne connaît pas les conditions cependant...




Oui c'est bien gentil , mais on parle de renouvellement chez un opérateur !!  Et là je doute que le 32go soit à moins de 100 euros, même si tu es chez eux depuis plus de deux ans et que tu n'as pas renouvellé entre temps.

Ce qui m'énerve, c'est que Apple a clairement indiqué hier soir que le prix des iPhones serait presque divisé par deux afin de permettre d'élargir leur public... 
La bonne femme du service client bouygues me dit "Ah ben je pense quand même que le nouvel iPhone sera plus cher, c'est évident monsieur, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux en téléphonie.."

donc attention le 19 juin lors de la publication des offres, autant les tarifs de l'iPhone sont attirants, cela reste un tarif pour nouvel abonné chez opérateur. En renouvellement, cela risque d'être tout autre chose...

"j'ai eu le nouvel iPhone pour 199 euros !!"
"ah ouais tu as de la chance, moi je peux avoir le 3G 16go pour 350 euros, mais en réengageant sur 24mois..."

En clair, le renouvellement n'est pas une opération de fidélité permettant de récompenser la fidélité "passée" (les points accumuléss) mais la fidélité future (réengagement sur 12 ou 2' mois)
Même avec la loi Chatel, j'ai l'impression de l'avoir bien profond...
Résultat, j'achète tous mes téléphones d'occaz débloqué, mais bon avant d'avoir un 3GS nu débloqué, je peux aussi me gratter..

Qui veut se gratter avec moi ?


----------



## manix93 (9 Juin 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Résultat, j'achète tous mes téléphones d'occaz débloqué, mais bon avant d'avoir un 3GS nu débloqué, je peux aussi me gratter..
> 
> Qui veut se gratter avec moi ?


 
Bah .. je crois que je vais être obligé de me gratter aussi :rateau:

de toute manière .. dejà auparavant (mais moins flagrant à cause du monopole Orange) apple avait donné des prix à tritre indicatif ... mais libre à l'opérateur de fixer le prix qu'il veut non ?


----------



## nicolasf (9 Juin 2009)

La réduction du prix indiquée par Apple concernait les iPhone en soi, et donc uniquement l'actuel qui reste en vente à un tarif "bas" (99 $ donc), ce qui permet à Orange Suisse de le proposer à 1 Fr suisse symbolique. 

Chaque opérateur fera comme il l'entendra ensuite. Étant donné qu'il y aura un nouvel iPhone tous les ans, on peut penser qu'Apple fait pression pour faciliter les remplacements, mais bon, à la fin, ce sera l'opérateur qui aura le dernier mot.

Reste à attendre de savoir ce que les Français proposeront.


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je me demande bien comment Apple va gérer SL vendu en mise-à-jour. Le DVD ne sera pas bootable ? Pas de clean install possible sans avoir installer Leopard préalablement ?



Comme les DVD d'upgrade (j'ai acheté mon ordi pile avant la transition avant léopard pour avoir une license tiger et j'ai bénéficié d'un DVD d'upgrade de léopard à 8,95&#8364: le DVD vendu 29$ analysera si tu as bien léopard sur ton ordi et celui à 129&#8364; non!


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

les MMS fonctionne depuis cet après midi avec orange


----------



## kermit.la.grenouille (9 Juin 2009)

bastopole a dit:


> 2 gigas à l'origine.
> 
> *Moi qui ai acheté mon mb 2.4 il y a un bon mois, la seule chose que je regrette est la batterie longue durée... mais peutêtre est ce changeable*?
> 
> ...



meme chose j'ai mon ordi depuis un moi je regrette juste la batterie plus longue durée et peut etre un peu le slot sd mais sans plus


----------



## Rez2a (9 Juin 2009)

bastopole a dit:


> 2 gigas à l'origine.
> 
> Moi qui ai acheté mon mb 2.4 il y a un bon mois, la seule chose que je regrette est la batterie longue durée... mais peutêtre est ce changeable?




Ça c'est sûr que non, si leurs nouvelles batteries sont inamovibles, elles sont incompatibles avec les modèles de MB dont la batterie est amovible... bon, dis-toi que tu as un MacBook collector maintenant. 

Perso je trouve qu'ils se sont bien rattrapés avec la nouvelle gamme de MBP en incluant le 13" dedans, ça ne ressemblait pas à grand chose les MB Unibody à côté du MB blanc qui les dépassait en puissance ; la gamme fait bien plus envie qu'à l'époque des MB blanc/noir et des MBP.

Je suis assez déçu par l'iPhone 3GS, même si ils ne pouvaient pas rajouter grand chose de plus à part un flash pour l'APN qui aurait pas été de trop... j'espère juste qu'ils garderont leur rythme d'une mise à jour par an.


----------



## sclicer (9 Juin 2009)

Le 3GS me tente, je vais revendre mes ipods pour lui car bon je suis chez orange depuis 5ans avec un super forfait bidouiller mais bloqué... Donc niveau points fidélité 
Par contre j'aurais préférer qu'ils reprenne le design du V1 :love::love: j'ai jamais vus un tel plus beau  ...

Après pour l'iphone ça commence déjà fort avec Orange :


> Orange : le mode modem sera payant !
> Par Rédacteur le mardi 9 juin 2009, 17:28 - Les brèves iPhone et iPod Touch
> Voici selon dernières rumeurs ce que sera les forfaits pour l'usage du mode modem chez Orange !
> Les options Internet everywhere :
> ...


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Juin 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> J'attends avant de passer à Safari 4 car certaines personnes sur le forum disent qu'il quitte omnipinément très (trop?) souvent...
> 
> Tu n'as rien constaté chez toi ?
> ...



Ben non ! Pas encore


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2009)

un extrait de l'article du monde:


> Ensuite, il a annoncé une baisse substantielle du prix du "3G", qui passe à 99 dollars pour la version 8 gigabits, contre au moins 100 dollars de plus aux Etats-Unis jusqu'à présent.


Ben dis donc des gigabits...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> A non, chez moi en tout cas il tourne très bien  .



Je fais mes premiers pas avec la version finale. Pour l'instant, ça va bien.

Mais je ne suis pas fana du nouvel indicateur de chargement des pages avec "Chargement en cours...". La roue de la béta était suffisante. Mais bon, c'est un détail.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Juin 2009)

chez moi, safari 4 fonctionne et n'as pas quitté opinément mais je suis sous tiger !

quelqu'un ne vends pas léopard d'occasion ?


----------



## kheops1982 (9 Juin 2009)

chez moi safari fonctionne bien mais quelle lourdeur! il me fait monté le macbook en température et la ventilation qui suit. tous ca avec une seule fenêtre sans onglet.
par contre avec firefox même avec plusieurs fenêtre ouverte avec onglets la température reste stable sans ventilation

donc firefox restera mon navigateur


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

"Localiser mon iPhone et l'effacer à distance" est dispos sur MobileMe

après réglage il me la trouvé !


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2009)

Alors ça y est tu as effacé le contenu ? :bebe:


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> Alors ça y est tu as effacé le contenu ? :bebe:



pas fou


----------



## OuiOui (9 Juin 2009)

Chez moi safari 4 fonctionne parfaitement, et ne plante pas le moins du monde. =) 
Par contre la barre de chargement bleue était beaucoup mieux je trouve...


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Juin 2009)

kheops1982 a dit:


> chez moi safari fonctionne bien mais quelle lourdeur! il me fait monté le macbook en température et la ventilation qui suit. tous ca avec une seule fenêtre sans onglet.



il faut retourner a tiger, moi, safari 4 fonctionne parfaitement et j'ai que 54 degrés !

donc tu me vends ton léopard ?  :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pas fou



On parle de toi :love:


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2009)

naas a dit:


> On parle de toi :love:



C'est là que l'on apprend que Macinside est borgne.


----------



## itako (9 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MkdY9RYiahM&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MkdY9RYiahM&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mac*Gyver (9 Juin 2009)

une question qui n'a rien a voir: vous savez ou trouver la keynote en video (meme en anglais)?
Je l'ai trouvé sur le site d'Apple (http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/0906paowdnv/event/index.html?internal=ijalrmacu) mais c'est du streaming et pas telechargeable

---------- Post added at 20h43 ---------- Previous post was at 20h32 ----------




itako a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MkdY9RYiahM&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MkdY9RYiahM&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



oh mais ya des artistes la . Bien joué Itako, tres bon script


----------



## pumauer (9 Juin 2009)

Concernant Safari 4, même problème chez moi que chez certains. Il fait grimper considérablement la température de mon Macbook et en plus il est très lent comparé à Safari 3!!! Conclusion : viré aussitôt et remis sur Safari 3.


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je fais mes premiers pas avec la version finale. Pour l'instant, ça va bien.
> 
> Mais je ne suis pas fana du nouvel indicateur de chargement des pages avec "Chargement en cours...". La roue de la béta était suffisante. Mais bon, c'est un détail.



Un détail en effet. Mais j'aimais bien suivre la progression du chargement. Bref.
Sinon, 0 défaut pour l'instant ce Safari 4 sauf la version windows au boulot et justement : ce keynote m'a fait prendre une décision.

Je vais négocier un MBP 15" avec mon job. Après 10 ans à me plaindre de mon pc, la baisse de 450  sur le modèle intermédiaire m'a fait passer le cap.

2000, c'est pas beaucoup non ?
200  par an d'ancienneté
16,67  par mois
0,56 par jour

moins que le permis !


----------



## F118I4 (9 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> Youtube



Sans rire, la Boussole et Voice control c' est nul: Zéro

Apple essaie de gommer les défauts de l' iPhone et de son OS cela est réussi mais les petits ajouts comme la boussole etc... cela est plutôt rageant (énervant).

Il y a déjà tellement d' App sur le Store qui servent à rien alors si Apple commence à s' y mettre...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Sans rire, la Boussole et Voice control c' est nul: Zéro



Toi tu n'as pas regardé la vidéo


----------



## OuiOui (9 Juin 2009)

@Mac-Gyver tu trouveras la keynote en téléchargement sur iTunes dans la section podcast bientôt actuellement elle n'est pas encore en ligne = )


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2009)

Euh&#8230; vous lisez peut être pas les news de Mac Bidouille mais eux lisent la knowledge base et ont trouvé ça :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3553

os x sur une SD card&#8230; même Mac Gyver n'aurait pas osé !


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juin 2009)

Suis sous Safari 4 sur Macbook et il est à 28° seulement 

Même pas possible d'y faire cuire un uf C'est un scandale


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir. J'ai suivi la keynote hier soir, et j'ai essayé de comprendre via quelques posts de ce topic (je n'ai pas eu le courage de me taper les 30 pages, en plus avec les révisions des partiels...), mais je n'ai pas bien compris les infos concernant SL:
Il y a une version à 29&#8364; "mise à jour" pour les possesseurs de léo. OK, c'est ce qui a été dit à la keynote.
Mais d'où vous sortez cette histoire de DVD d'install "clean" à 129&#8364;? Parce que si on veut réinstaller OS X avec le DVD à 29&#8364;, on sera obligés de se taper l'install de Léopard puis de SL?
Parce que pour moi d'après ce que j'ai retenu du keynote, il n'ont parlé que du dvd à 29&#8364; (avec le 1 qui se barre élégamment ^^)


----------



## frankix (9 Juin 2009)

Petite réaction sur les mbpro, à votre avis est-ce que ces portables ne seraient pas un des meilleurs compromis qu' Apple a pu faire depuis ces dernières années ? De plus quid de la suite car j'ai entendu dire que nvidia n'aurai pas le droit de proposer leur chipset 9400m ou leur prochain avec les procs nehalem ?


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Bonsoir. J'ai suivi la keynote hier soir, et j'ai essayé de comprendre via quelques posts de ce topic (je n'ai pas eu le courage de me taper les 30 pages, en plus avec les révisions des partiels...), mais je n'ai pas bien compris les infos concernant SL:
> Il y a une version à 29 "mise à jour" pour les possesseurs de léo. OK, c'est ce qui a été dit à la keynote.
> Mais d'où vous sortez cette histoire de DVD d'install "clean" à 129? Parce que si on veut réinstaller OS X avec le DVD à 29, on sera obligés de se taper l'install de Léopard puis de SL?
> Parce que pour moi d'après ce que j'ai retenu du keynote, il n'ont parlé que du dvd à 29 (avec le 1 qui se barre élégamment ^^)



J'en profite pour vous filler ce petit resumé que j'ai fait!


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Bonsoir. J'ai suivi la keynote hier soir, et j'ai essayé de comprendre via quelques posts de ce topic (je n'ai pas eu le courage de me taper les 30 pages, en plus avec les révisions des partiels...), mais je n'ai pas bien compris les infos concernant SL:
> Il y a une version à 29 "mise à jour" pour les possesseurs de léo. OK, c'est ce qui a été dit à la keynote.
> Mais d'où vous sortez cette histoire de DVD d'install "clean" à 129? Parce que si on veut réinstaller OS X avec le DVD à 29, on sera obligés de se taper l'install de Léopard puis de SL?
> Parce que pour moi d'après ce que j'ai retenu du keynote, il n'ont parlé que du dvd à 29 (avec le 1 qui se barre élégamment ^^)



Il y a eu des éléments de réponse en page 27.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------




estcethomas a dit:


> J'en profite pour vous filler ce petit resumé que j'ai fait!



Sauf que je ne sais pas où tu as vu cette histoire de SL vendu à 129 $ en licence monoposte et 149 $ en pack familial.

Ce que j'ai vu, c'est:

Pour ceux qui ont Leopard:
- 29 $ en licence monoposte,
- 49 $ en pack familial.

Pour ceux qui ont Tiger: SL sera vendu en bundle SL + iLife 09 + iWork 09:
- 169 $ en version monoposte,
- 229 $ en pack familial.

Je parles en $, je ne sais pas si Apple va appliquer la parité 1 $ = 1 .


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a eu des éléments de réponse en page 27.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------
> 
> ...



je ne sais pas non plus où tu l'as vue... J'ai dis que la mise à jour depuis leo c'est 29 ou 49 et pour les autres (depuis tiger ou autre) c'est 129 ou 149...


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2009)

Bah c'était indiqué sur le site et dans le communiqué d'Apple; ceux qui sont sur Tiger ne peuvent pas acheter SL seul, mais sont obligés de passer par un bundle ("Mac Set Box"):



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> If your Intel-based Mac is running Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger, purchase the Mac Box Set (when available), which is a single, affordable package that includes Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard; iLife &#8217;09, with the latest versions of iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, iWeb, and iDVD; and iWork &#8217;09, Apple&#8217;s productivity suite for home and office including Pages, Numbers, and Keynote






			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> For Tiger(R) users with an Intel-based Mac, the Mac Box Set includes Mac OS X Snow Leopard, iLife(R) '09 and iWork(R) '09 and will be available for a suggested price of $169 (US) and a Family Pack is available for a suggested price of $229 (US).


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

le mec qui a tiger n'aura pas le droit d'aller à la fnac et de s'acheter son système snow leopard?


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> le mec qui a tiger n'aura pas le droit d'aller à la fnac et de s'acheter son système snow leopard?



Je suppose que si, mais pas au prix de la màj. Il va y avoir plusieurs versions (c'est pire qu'avec Windows).


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

je vois ça...
Mais la version complète je crois bien qu'elle sera à 129, non?


----------



## Frodon (9 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Donc, lors d'une clean install de SL, il faudra avoir installer au prealable Leopard?



Bah si tu n'as pas déjà Leopard d'installé, c'est pas la version à 29 que tu achètera de Snow Leopard, mais la version à 129, qui elle ne nécessite pas qu'un Leopard soit installé.

Et aucunement besoin de réinstaller Leopard pour faire une clean install de Snow Leopard, même avec la version à 29, si Leopard est installé, même si il est tout pourri avec plein de saletés, tu pourras faire une Clean Install de Snow Leopard. Ce qui est important, seulement dans le cas de la version à 29, c'est qu'un Leopard soit installé pour qu'il passe la vérification du début, ensuite au moment de choisir le disque d'installation, tu clique sur "Personnaliser" et tu choisi l'option clean install (effacer et installer ou un truc comme ca).


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Bah si tu n'as pas déjà Leopard d'installé, c'est pas la version à 29 que tu achètera de Snow Leopard, mais la version à 129, qui elle ne nécessite pas qu'un Leopard soit installé.
> 
> Et aucunement besoin de réinstaller Leopard pour faire une clean install de Snow Leopard, même avec la version à 29, si Leopard est installé, même si il est tout pourri avec plein de saletés, tu pourras faire une Clean Install de Snow Leopard. Ce qui est important, seulement dans le cas de la version à 29, c'est qu'un Leopard soit installé pour qu'il passe la vérification du début, ensuite au moment de choisir le disque d'installation, tu clique sur "Personnaliser" et tu choisi l'option clean install (effacer et installer ou un truc comme ca).



Et si tu l'installes sur un nouveau disque?


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> je vois ça...
> Mais la version complète je crois bien qu'elle sera à 129, non?


----------



## iNico (9 Juin 2009)

J'ai pas tout lu les messages de ce fil vous m'excuserez, juste le début et quelques messages de fin.

Grande keynotes avec beaucoup d'"émotion" que j'ai suivi via les liens mis à dispo par MacGé, ce forum et puis aussi sur la page d'une bande de geeks en puissance que j'ai trouvé aberrants 

Je voulais réagir sur les MacBook Pro. Je sais pas vous MAIS ce ne n'est que mon avis, mais je trouve ça très bordélique ce remixage. Je trouve ça crétin d'avoir changé l'appellation et puis "on" se retrouve maintenant avec qu'un seul modèle de MacBook au catalogue c'est rédhibitoire. Perso je m'en fiche mais je pense aux acheteurs. L'idée de partir sur toute les familles au standard unibody était super enfin je comprend pas la stratégie du truc quoi...

Ils ont fait du très bon travail sur Snow Leopard et je reste encore étonné du "cadeaux" qu'ils font côté tarifs pour ceux qui ont déjà Leo.

Pour l'iPhone pour ma part je pense qu'ils en font un peu trop maintenant sur les fonctionnalitées. Même si je m'y attendais à fond qu'ils ne revoient pas le design, je suis déçus de ne pas retrouver l'alu de mon v1 actuel comme quelques uns d'entre vous apprécie aussi j'ai remarqué... Le premier modèle d'iPhone reste le plus élégant le 3g fait trop plastique. J'espère que la dalle aura la qualité d'origine aussi parce qu'après avoir comparé mon v1 avec un 3g et aussi dixit des témoignages que j'ai lu sûrement sur la partie iPhone du forum, la dalle du 3g a moins bonnes aspect. Je préfère largement le rendu que donne le v1 et c'est une des raisons qui ne m'ont pas fait envie d'investir dans le 3g.

Voila mon avis personnelle vite fait sur cette keynote.


NICO.


----------



## miaou (9 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Bah si tu n'as pas déjà Leopard d'installé, c'est pas la version à 29&#8364; que tu achètera de Snow Leopard, mais la version à 129&#8364;, qui elle ne nécessite pas qu'un Leopard soit installé.
> 
> Et aucunement besoin de réinstaller Leopard pour faire une clean install de Snow Leopard, même avec la version à 29&#8364;, si Leopard est installé, même si il est tout pourri avec plein de saletés, tu pourras faire une Clean Install de Snow Leopard. Ce qui est important, seulement dans le cas de la version à 29&#8364;, c'est qu'un Leopard soit installé pour qu'il passe la vérification du début, ensuite au moment de choisir le disque d'installation, tu clique sur "Personnaliser" et tu choisi l'option clean install (effacer et installer ou un truc comme ca).



mais alors à ce prix-là ,ce sera comme maj à télécharger sur le site d'Apple. ou un DVD vendu dans commerce ?
et aussi.. il faudra garder précieusement  Léopard . alors non? parce que  en cas de plantage qui nécessite une réinstallation.. ...


----------



## sclicer (10 Juin 2009)

Eh mais c'est énorme


----------



## freefalling (10 Juin 2009)

Juste en passant, et en rapport à OS v.3 : l'option "Localiser mon iPhone" fonctionne .. pour les iPod Touch v.1 et v.2 !
Nous ne sommes donc pas oubliés.
Plutôt chouette, même si le dispositif est assez limité (il faut que l'appareil soit connecté en Wifi, et l'iPod T. v.1 ne pourra pas jouer de son lors de l'envoi d'un message).




Aussi, détail appréciable quand on lit des fichiers audio de longue durée (c'est mon cas, quoique pas dans mon exemple) : toucher la barre d'avancement , puis conserver la pression tout en glissant sont doigt vers le bas = il est possible d'avancer précisément dans le le fichier ..

4 vitesses disponibles selon la "glissade de doigt" vers le bas:
- haute vitesse
- demi-vitesse
- quart de vitesse
- défilement de précision

Autre tout petit détail : lorsque l'on déconnecte les écouteurs d'un iPod Touch, la barre de niveau de volume disparaît ne laissant le choix que du Play / Pause - Avance / Retour, cela aussi bien en mode audio (musique) que vidéo (clips/films) ..







Enfin bon, moi je dis ça ... mais l'iPhone 3GS sera dans ma poche d'ici peu  ! Mon tout premier, d'ailleurs..


----------



## johnlocke2342 (10 Juin 2009)

Et sinon, vous pensez pas que plutôt que de vérifier si Leopard est installé, il vérifie plutôt que la machine était livrée avec Leopard préinstallé? Comme par exemple le DVD de mon MB qui ne démarre pas sur l'iBook ou l'iMac d'un pote.


----------



## Frodon (10 Juin 2009)

miaou a dit:


> mais alors à ce prix-là ,ce sera comme maj à télécharger sur le site d'Apple. ou un DVD vendu dans commerce ?
> et aussi.. il faudra garder précieusement  Léopard . alors non? parce que  en cas de plantage qui nécessite une réinstallation.. ...



Non un DVD. Ca n'est pas une nouveauté, on a l'impression que vous découvrez les DVD de mise à jour? Les DVD de mise à jour de Mac OS X ca existe déjà, cela concernait jusqu'à maintenant les personnes qui achetait un Mac après l'annonce de la date de sortie de la nouvelle version de Mac OS X. Ce sera d'ailleurs également le même DVD qui sera envoyé par Apple aux utilisateurs achetant un Mac à partir du 8 juin 2009 et faisant la demande pour avoir Snow Leopard à 8,xy euros (je ne me rappelle plus du prix exact dans ce cas).

Bref, c'est un DVD de mise à jour classique, comme ceux qui existent déjà. Donc oui sur un disque neuf il faudra installer Leopard puis Snow Leopard... A moins de hacker le DVD (y'a des technique pour faire un DVD de version complète à partir d'un DVD de mise à jour).

Bref, ca marche comme n'importe quel DVD de mise à jour de Mac OS X. Et pour ceux qui connaissent Windows, ca marche exactement pareil aussi qu'un DVD de mise à jour de Windows.
Pour faire simple, le DVD vérifie que la version précédente de l'OS (ici Leopard) est installé, et n'accepte de poursuivre l'installation que si c'est le cas. Donc oui sur un disque neuf, il faut d'abord installer Leopard.

Si vous avez perdu votre disque de Leopard (ce qui est franchement pas très malin), il vous faudra, soit contacter Apple et essayer de vous faire renvoyer un Leopard pour pourvoir utiliser la version à 29&#8364;, soit acheter la version complète de Snow Leopard à 129&#8364;, soit acheter la version à 29&#8364; et la bidouiller pour quel fonctionne comme une version complète (dans ce cas un Mac fonctionnel est nécessaire).




johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Et sinon, vous pensez pas que plutôt que de vérifier si Leopard est installé, il vérifie plutôt que la machine était livrée avec Leopard préinstallé? Comme par exemple le DVD de mon MB qui ne démarre pas sur l'iBook ou l'iMac d'un pote.



Non il vérifiera juste que Leopard est installé. Car la version à 29&#8364; est destiné à TOUS les utilisateurs de Leopard, qu'ils aient eu Leopard pré-installé ou qu'ils aient acheté Leopard dans le commerce.

Ca sera un DVD de mise à jour classique, comme tous ceux qui existent déjà.


----------



## RaelRiaK (10 Juin 2009)

Safari 4 est quand même bien solide niveau Javascript :
http://deanm.github.com/pre3d/monster.html

J'en profit également pour mettre le lien d'un article "humeur" de clubic sur SL qui m'a bien fait rire surtout le passage qui dit "29&#8364; pour une SP1, c'est cher" ...

Sachant qu'à la sortie de Vista il avait était hurlé sur le même site qu'il était honteux que Windows n'ai pas réécrit son OS ... Là Apple réécri son OS, et ce n'est qu'une mise à jour pour eux. 

La presse est vraiment un monde qui ne cherche qu'à être lu ...


----------



## damien_t (10 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Pour faire simple, le DVD vérifie que la version précédente de l'OS (ici Leopard) est installé, et n'accepte de poursuivre l'installation que si c'est le cas. Donc oui sur un disque neuf, il faut d'abord installer Leopard.



Peut-être que pour faire plus simple, c'est de vérifier le modèle et la date de la machine et de continuer sans rien demander si cette machine n'a pu être vendue qu'avec Léopard. Egalement, les PPC ne sont pas concernés. Reste les machines Intel, qui ont été vendues avec Tiger et dont l'utilisateur a acheté par la suite Léopard. Ca commence à resteindre pas mal.


----------



## decoris (10 Juin 2009)

incroyable, mon Macbook pro 13.3 commandé hier à 11h a été livré ce matin à 10h45!!! rapidité prodigieuse...


----------



## macaronique (10 Juin 2009)

MacBook Pro 15" commandé  (et j'ai même économisé plus que le prix de mon abonnement ADC Select :love


----------



## Bjeko (10 Juin 2009)

Déçu, déçu, déçu par cette keynote : la mighty mouse n'a pas été renouvelée !

Blague à part (quoique ) je trouve que c'est plutôt pas mal.

Côté Mac :

Contrairement à ce que dit Nico-174 dans le post d'au-dessus, je trouve plus logique que les gammes pro/pas pro ne soient plus différenciées par la taille des écrans : un pro peut trés bien avoir besoin d'une petite machine (et vice-versa d'ailleur), ou encore par la présence ou non de carte graphique puissante : dans beaucoup de cas ce sont plus les joueurs que les véritables pros qui sont intéréssés par cette feature.
Aujourd'hui la distinction d'appellation se base plutôt sur la puissance globale des produits et sur la qualité de leur finition : bien plus logique à mon avis.

J'apprécie aussi le fait qu'on ait maintenant la possibilité d'avoir un MBP 15" sans carte graphique de tueur : ça permet enfin d'avoir un 15" à prix plus compétitif, même si étrangement, il reste plus cher qu'un 13" presque équivalent en puissance : dans le monde PC on paye plus pour la miniaturisation en général...

Dernière remarque sur le repositionement des gammes : il ne reste plus côté "non-pro" chez les portables que le vieillissant MB blanc... Apple ferait-elle de la place pour insérer la fameuse réponse aux netbooks qui nourrit régulièrement les rumeurs ?  

Enfin SL, un OS réécrit, visant à stabiliser  et optimiser une base déja excellente par rapport à la concurrence, pour préparer sereinement les futures évolutions... pour 29&#8364;, que demande le peuple ?  

Côté iPhone :

mise à jour logicielle et matérielle qui gomme les défauts de la plateforme par rapport à la concurrence : vidéo, MMS, copié-collé, meilleur APN (même si certains râlent encore car il ne possède "que" 3MPixels (généralement des personnes qui ne connaissent rien à la photographie ^^)). Un super logiciel de GPS en approche, même plusieurs d'ailleurs...

L'iPhone a éliminé les "moins" (un peu bêtes marketing-ement parlant) face à ses concurrents, et peut avancer comme un train sur ses nombreux "plus" : interface, app-store, intégration, browser de qualité, design... ça sera dur de l'arrêter, d'autant que la courbe est exponentielle : plus il se vendra, plus d'applications et d'accessoires seront développés et le rendront encore plus attrayant.

Pour conclure, dernier bon point avec la baisse globale des prix des MBP et iPhone.

En résumé, à part pour le non-renouvellement de la mighty mouse :rateau:, c'était difficile d'espérer mieux. Et je comprends pourquoi l'action Apple a grimpé en flêche ces derniers temps...


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Juin 2009)

decoris a dit:


> incroyable, mon Macbook pro 13.3 commandé hier à 11h a été livré ce matin à 10h45!!! rapidité prodigieuse...



wow !! 
et quoi, feedback, verdict ?


----------



## itako (10 Juin 2009)

A oui, au fait, le firmware 3 est dispo sur la toile


----------



## Mr Fon (10 Juin 2009)

Petites questions qui peuvent paraître un peu bête mais je ne suis pas un expert....

Possesseur actuellement d'un Imac 20' core 2duo 2,4GHZ ATI 2400 4Go de ram, de décembre 2008, j'ai bien compris qu'Open CL ne fonctionnerai pas chez moi( j'en profiterai qd je renouvellerai mon materiel), qu'en sera t-il pour Gd Central et la gestion des cores sur cette config'?
Snow léopard étant 64bits, est ce que mes applications quotidiennes comme Logic Pro 8 et Reason 4 fonctionneront toujours apres cette maj'? ainsi que ttes les autres applications (ilife 09, iwork 9), les applications  en 32 bits seront elles compatibles?
Vais-je sentir une différence de performance avec mon Imac en passant sur Snow en sept?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## decoris (10 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> wow !!
> et quoi, feedback, verdict ?


 

faut d'abord que je rentre du boulot... ça sera pour ce soir!


----------



## lsol (10 Juin 2009)

DEGOUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

aaaargh moi qui ait acheté mon macbook unibody 'fin 2008, dégouté de pas avoir de firewire,

et maintenant Apple qui sort un macbook pro 13" avec une carte graphique, un firewire, un lecteur de carte sd,

aie ils sont allé loin et je viens d'ouvrir Safari WAOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW, ils sont fou chez Apple ils sont fou

j'ai envie d'aller acheter ce macbook pro maintenant, grrrr

je vais profiter de mon macbook unibody encore un peu d'ici là Apple sera encore plus loin, 
à quand la friteuse USB???? ou le distributeur de canettes USB :rateau:


----------



## sclicer (10 Juin 2009)

EUh les MBp 13" n'ont pas de CG, ils ont toujours la 9400m ...


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Concernant Safari 4, même problème chez moi que chez certains. Il fait grimper considérablement la température de mon Macbook et en plus il est très lent comparé à Safari 3!!! Conclusion : viré aussitôt et remis sur Safari 3.



Daccord pour le chauffage de température. Par contre, il est vraiment beaucoup plus rapide que safari 3, ya qu'à voir facebook qui était dun lent avant safari 4...


----------



## Nicosun (10 Juin 2009)

Bon je viens de voir la Keynote.

Je retiens l'iPhone qui prends encore de l'envergure mais aussi les améliorations de osX serveur avec quelques nouveaux outils très intéressants


----------



## sclicer (10 Juin 2009)

Bon Safari 4 gère 
Sinon maintenant que l'on peut installer OSX sur une SD, si on prends une SDHC class6 par exemple, on devrait avoir un accès à l'OS+apply installer dessus plus rapide non ?
C'est une petite alternative aux SSD non ?


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Juin 2009)

decoris a dit:


> faut d'abord que je rentre du boulot... ça sera pour ce soir!



Même pas pris congé ?? :rateau::rateau:


----------



## pumauer (10 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Daccord pour le chauffage de température. Par contre, il est vraiment beaucoup plus rapide que safari 3, ya qu'à voir facebook qui était dun lent avant safari 4...



Bon, j'ai réinstallé Safari 4. Ça marche mieux aujourd'hui qu'hier, concernant la température et la rapidité. Mystère et boule de gomme...Adopté pour l'instant...


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Juin 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Bon, j'ai réinstallé Safari 4. Ça marche mieux aujourd'hui qu'hier, concernant la température et la rapidité. Mystère et boule de gomme...Adopté pour l'instant...



pour moi, c'est *beaucoup* plus rapide safari 3 était un peu lent (je croyais que c'était la faute a la connection a internet :rateau mais safari 4 est presque instantané !

maintenant, il reste plus qu'a planifier l'achat de ma macboxset. :love: 


mais dans un journal, c'était écrit que SL allait sortir le 19juin, les journalistes sont mal informé, ils devraient passer sur mac car ils ont du voir la datte de sortie d'iphone OS 3.0 et leur pécé a planté donc leur serveau aussi.


----------



## decoris (10 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Même pas pris congé ?? :rateau::rateau:



nan j'avais jamais imaginé qu'ils le livreraient si vite!!!

bon il est vraiment super, très silencieux, je sais pas trop quoi dire!! a coté de mon macbook pro 15 l'écran est nettement meilleur, mmais il faut que je m'habitue a la taille plus petite!

sinon niveau batterie je viens de le charger a fond et la il m'affiche 6h11 avec wifi, luminosité à moitié et safari allumé... a vérifier après un bon calibrage!

sinon il est magnifique, mais bon, il ressemble toujours a l'unibody macbook!

au programme demain : installation d'un DD de 500GB et de 4Go de ram!


----------



## HmJ (11 Juin 2009)

J'arrive apres la curee...  Je suis content de cette Keynote. Perso je me fous de l'iPhone, et je suis content qu'on aie chacun un truc a se mettre sous la dent. Snow Leopard & Safari 4 : bingo ! Reste qu'au niveau matos, c'est plutot leger, et toujours pas de Cinema Display serieux pour retoucher ses photos. Je me demande si Apple n'abandonne pas la partie pour les pros, qui iront de toute facon chercher des marques specifiques.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2009)

Pour la présentation, je trouve finalement plus compréhensibles les Américains que Serlet, dont l'accent est un peu fort (moins que le mien, toutefois :rateau.

Je regarde ça dans le métro, par tranche, et ce n'est quand même pas exaltant : c'est dur de ne montrer que de petites fonctionnalités pas exceptionnelles ... Question matériel, je regrette simplement d'avoir dû acheter mon MBP il y a 6 mois plutôt qu'aujourd'hui. Question OS X, ça a l'air de valoir ses 29 &#8364;, cette fois-ci.

Quant à l'iPhone, je n'en suis pas encore là (mais comme je compte virer cet appareil pour quelque chose de mieux ...)

En fait, ce qui m'intrigue, ce sont les glapissements de joie du public, dont on peut légitimement s'inquiéter de la santé au moment de l'événement ... 

Ceci étant, je trouve les annonces bien vues dans l'ensemble ; on voit aussi que c'est la crise : baisse des prix assez significative, retour en grâce du FW [crise => on écoute un peu les clients] et retour aussi de la séparation portable pro / portable perso [ce qui est un minimum].


----------



## yret (11 Juin 2009)

Oui tout cela est bien vrai !

ATTENTION ! en ce moment, avec la baisse des prix de ces nouveaux MacBooks, le refurb n'est pas du tout interessant en ce moment sur les MacBooks Pro !


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Petites questions qui peuvent paraître un peu bête mais je ne suis pas un expert....
> 
> Possesseur actuellement d'un Imac 20' core 2duo 2,4GHZ ATI 2400 4Go de ram, de décembre 2008, j'ai bien compris qu'Open CL ne fonctionnerai pas chez moi( j'en profiterai qd je renouvellerai mon materiel), qu'en sera t-il pour Gd Central et la gestion des cores sur cette config'?
> Snow léopard étant 64bits, est ce que mes applications quotidiennes comme Logic Pro 8 et Reason 4 fonctionneront toujours apres cette maj'? ainsi que ttes les autres applications (ilife 09, iwork 9), les applications  en 32 bits seront elles compatibles?
> ...




Je suis dans la même situation 

Pour faire simple, si j'ai bien tout compris ?

Pas de OPEN CL pour les machines antérieures aux iMac Alu de 2009, ou qui n'ont pas de puce nVidia 9400.

Grand Central : oui

Applications 32 bits : oui, sinon il n'y aurait pas grand - chose qui marche en dehors des applications Apple qui seront disponibles en 64 bits. 

Gains de performance : sans doute oui pour tout ce qui est Apple (sans OPEN CL), certainement pour ceux qui "verront" OPEN CL tourner; tout ceux qui ont une puce nVidia 9400

Rosetta : oui en principe.

Pour finir : s'il y a une erreur fondamentale , le faire savoir.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2009)

J'oubliais un point : il faudrait arrêter de se moquer de Ouinedoze dans ce genre de présentation. Les pubs PC/Mac sont mignonnes et bon enfant. Mais là, dire que 7 est comme Vista juste pour enchaîner sur l'évolution Leo/Snow Leo, ce n'est pas très malin : on voit bien que SL ne propose _rien_ de tangible par rapport à Leopard, d'un strict point de vue fonctionnel, que les technologies ont certes évolué mais que pour l'essentiel c'est pareil. En terme rhétorique, c'est assez nul, quoi.


----------



## clochelune (11 Juin 2009)

bonjour d'une revenante!

on vient de m'offrir l'iPhone 3 G (de 8 go), j'attends encore mon forfait bloqué à 24,90 euros! 
bon je suis contente de cette mise à jour car je trouve que l'ouverture est un peu languissante!! enfin sinon ravie!!

aussi, mon macbook acheté sous tiger commence à donner des signes de faiblesse 

entre autre : le disque dur 80 go est  trop rempli 
je ne peux plus utiliser mon nouvel  iPod à son maximum
 (l'ancien de 80 go a rendu l'âme l'an dernier!) 

j'ai des disques durs externes mais pas évident pour moi de jongler pour les différentes bibliothèques iTunes 

à savoir : une petite sur le macbook pour ne pas le saturer (et pour la mettre sur l'iPhone),
 une plus grosse sur mon disque dur externe (250 go je crois) qui est pour le nouvel iPod classique (250 go aussi ce me semble!) acheté l'an dernier

je penche pour l'iMac cette fois puisque la plupart du temps mon utilisation est sédentaire!

j'ai pris Léopard pour le MacBook mais je n'ai jamais été satisfaite de time machine, je préférais  Tiger et sur Pages 08 de la suite iWork! enfin, la technologie et moi, pas simple!!
je sauvegardai simplement sur un disque dur iomega de 80 go (en usb)


je penche sacrément vers l'iMac qui a été rénové! mais je me méfie de Snow Léopard
je vais attendre vos réactions, de toutes façons j'attends septembre au moins

êtres vous contents de Time Machine ? y en a -t-ils qui utilisent Time Capsule ?

sorry j'ai été absente suite à de sévères problèmes de santé (dont AVC avec hémiplégie droite)


un peu hors sujet mais le coeur y est, et surtout je ne reviendrai plus sur PC ni n'utiliserai BootCamp!

bonne journée à vous


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> J'oubliais un point : il faudrait arrêter de se moquer de Ouinedoze dans ce genre de présentation. Les pubs PC/Mac sont mignonnes et bon enfant. Mais là, dire que 7 est comme Vista juste pour enchaîner sur l'évolution Leo/Snow Leo, ce n'est pas très malin : on voit bien que SL ne propose _rien_ de tangible par rapport à Leopard, d'un strict point de vue fonctionnel, que les technologies ont certes évolué mais que pour l'essentiel c'est pareil. En terme rhétorique, c'est assez nul, quoi.



Je dirais que SL apporte un travail en profondeur, notamment une optimisation de l'OS pour les processeurs 64 bits. Donc même s'il n'y a pas une multitude de nouvelles fonctions, on ne peut pas non plus dire que ce n'est "rien".

Il me parait évident que si Apple avait proposer SL fin 2007, juste après Tiger (pour peu qu'elle ai eu les moyens à ce moment là), à peine plus d'un an après la fin des derniers Mac PPC, incompatibles, et guère plus d'un an après les Core duo qui ne gèrent pas le 64 bits, beaucoup d'utilisateurs auraient gueulé jusqu'à l'émeute et SL aurait probablement connu le même échec que Vista.

Donc il ne faut pas se fixer uniquement sur le passage Leopard / Snow Leopard, mais voir l'évolution de MacOS X au fil des versions, et au fil de l'évolution des Mac eux-même au niveau hardware. 

Il faut reconnaitre que le prix de la màj de SL est (de mon point de vue) parfaitement raisonnable. Par contre, et là ça me parait un peu moins compréhensible, imposer à ceux qui ont Tiger un bundle au tarif relativement élevé (169 &#8364; ?) me semble déjà un peu plus "limite".


----------



## OuiOui (11 Juin 2009)

clochelune a dit:


> bonjour d'une revenante!
> 
> on vient de m'offrir l'iPhone 3 G (de 8 go), j'attends encore mon forfait bloqué à 24,90 euros!
> bon je suis contente de cette mise à jour car je trouve que l'ouverture est un peu languissante!! enfin sinon ravie!!
> ...



Salut à toi Clochelune, j'espère bien que tes problèmes de santé ont disparues  
La santé c'est le principal... 

Pour en venir à ta question sur time machine je peux te dire que c'est un outil formidable, je l'ai utilisé la semaine dernière pour récupérer mon système sur mon nouveau disque dur (changement du dd 120 Go d'origine pour un 500Go de chez Macway) et le résultat à vraiment été au dessus de mes espérances le système est identique en tout point c'est super ! 
Quand je dis en tout point c'est vraiment en tout point, toutes mes applications, mes documents, mes préférences sont les mêmes. Le gain de temps est vraiment pas négligeable. 
Du coup j'ai maintenant 400Go d'espaces libre sur mon macbook, alors qu'il ne m'en restait à peine 20Go avant le changement de disque dur... :love:


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2009)

@ Divoli : je suis d'accord avec toi sur SL. Mais là je parlais simplement de la comparaison avec Ouinedoze.
Que nous montre Serlet de l'évolution de Vista à & ? Des DLLs, un explorateur identique, une structure identique etc.
Que nous montre-t-il de l'évolution de L à SL ? La même chose.
Dans le premier cas, il dénie la possibilité d'évolution (pourtant réelle, enfin, je le suppose ) de l'OS des "autres". Dans le second, il vante l'évolution.

Je trouve disons navrant ce genre de comportement : pourquoi diable parler de 7, parler de l'évolution de Vista à 7. Il se trouve en plus que tant M$ qu'Apple ont, à leur manière, procédé à une démarche analogue.

Je préfèrerais qu'ils se concentrent sur leur sujet plutôt que, hypocritement, ils daubent les autres, toujours les mêmes, avec des c*nneries et des arguments à deux balles. Pour, un peu plus tard, présenter comme une avancée l'intégration à Exchange. Sic.

Clairement, SL devrait apporter ce que L aurait dû apporter, plus ce que 18 mois de développement peuvent autoriser d'amélioration. C'est très bien, j'en suis ravi et j'achèterai SL dès sa sortie. Mais il n'y a pas _non plus_ de quoi la ramener.

PS : franchement, le Finder en Cocoa, cela fait un petit moment qu'ils auraient dû le faire, non ?


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2009)

Oui, je comprend, ce n'est pas la première fois que je constate ce genre de dénigrement de la part d'Apple. Mais je pense qu'il faut voir derrière ce discours, même s'il est contestable sur le fond, tout l'aspect marketing. 
Quoi que dénigrer la concurrence pour mettre en valeur son propre produit est effectivement une grave erreur que tout commercial* digne de ce nom évite de faire, justement pour éviter de provoquer des réactions comme la tienne. Mais bon, on sait bien à quelles joutes Apple et MS se livrent.

Remarque, j'ai le même sentiment quand je vois les spots "Get a Mac". Plus je les regarde et plus j'ai envie d'acheter un PC, ça me fait l'effet inverse.


* Je sais bien que Serlet n'est pas un commercial, mais dans le cas présent il se retrouve un peu dans ce rôle.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2009)

[apparté]
Je n'irais pas jusqu'à racheter Ouinedoze mais, comme souvent, c'est le "méchant" le plus intéressant. Justin Long est sympathique mais falot. John Hodgman est bien plus marrant et ses déboires le rendent bien plus attachant : c'est lui qui rend ces pubs efficaces.
[/apparté]


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Juin 2009)

J'ai moi aussi de nombreux doutes, et une certaine déception, sur l'intérêt de SL pour une majorité des utilisateurs actuels.
J'ai la "douloureuse" impression que la montagne SL vient d'accoucher d'une souris (mais, rassurons nous, pas mighty du tout ;-).

En effet:
- l'accélération des logiciels semble subodorée essentiellement à la présence de cartes graphiques rares, rendant la majorité des macs intel actuels incapables d'en profiter (sans parler, évidemment, des PPC)

- les performances ne vont progresser que très modestement: il faudra en passer par de nouveaux soft. Croire que le passage du 32 au 64 bit va automatiquement entrainer un progrès est un leurre: j'ai longtemps vu des machines 8 bits (il y a longtemps) dépasser, et de loin, les premières machines 16 bits (des TI)

- la communication d'apple me laisse perplexe: insister sur mail "80 % plus rapide"... Mais QUI se voit gêné, quotidiennement, par des ralentissements liés à mail ? L'absence d'exemples donnés sur d'autres soft apple plus stratégiques (la suite iworks 09, tiens, dont la stabilité semble bien inférieure à la précédente...) ne laisse pas de me surprendre. Ce silence est assourdissant.

- l'allégement des fichiers semble se limiter à celui obtenu en virant le code PPC devenu inutile. Je me demande si il y a eu une réelle optimisation et réécriture, en dehors du discours marketing, pour nombre d'applis excepté le finder.

- certaines "évolutions" ressemblent à des involutions (style imovie), par exemple le nouveau quicktime qui perdrait (?) les fonctions rapides et simples d'édition de quicktime pro

- grand central & consort ne vont être utile que sur des config "lourdes" genre macpro, du moins dans un premier temps.

Alors certes, le tarif reste contenu (c'est une bonne chose) mais Apple étant tout sauf une société philanthropique dévouée au bien être de ses "chers" clients, il me semble à la fois être juste, et donc assez révélateur.

Au final, cela me conduit à penser que SL n'aura d'intérêt réel que pour les config "pro" actuelles, ou pour les macs qui seront livrés avec.

PS: je me réjouis de voir Clochelune de nouveau parmi nous, l'absence prolongée de notre remarquable consoeur n'était pas sans m'inquiéter. Bon rétablissement et longue vie


----------



## Frodon (11 Juin 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> - la communication d'apple me laisse perplexe: insister sur mail "80 % plus rapide"... Mais QUI se voit gêné, quotidiennement, par des ralentissements liés à mail ?



Moi, je trouve Mail lent à mourrir, je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où je vois la petite roue multicolore avec mail... Et pas qu'avec Mail.

Franchement s'il y a bien un truc que je regrette sur Mac, mais aussi Windows ou Linux, c'est la réactivité que j'avais connu sur Amiga. Les OS actuels sont lourds lourds lourds... Et franchement si SL permet d'améliorer significativement y compris des applications tel que Mail, Safari ou autres, je suis largement preneur.

Personnellement, je suis très content de ce qui est annoncé pour SL, car quasiment tout est orienté performances, et c'est bien ce qui pêche aujourd'hui avec Mac OS X. Et en plus j'ai la chance d'avoir une machine compatible OpenCL 

Non sérieusement, SL n'aurait pas mis l'accent sur la performance et qu'il se serait contenté de mettre de nouvelles choses visibles sans vraiment optimiser comme on a pu voir depuis le 10.4 (y'a pas eu d'amélioration flagrante depuis le 10.4 niveau perf), je pense que dans ce cas ca ne m'aurait pas interessé, 10.5 étant déjà très complet.

C'est bien au niveau performance que j'attends Apple et d'ailleurs je dois avouer que le jour où ils ont annoncé que SL serait orienté performances, j'ai crier intérieurement: ENFIN!!!! c'est pas trop tôt!!!

Esperons maintenant qu'avec Grand Central (qu'il ne faut pas oublier!), le 64bits et OpenCL, les performances seront effectivement bien meilleures.

Bref si Snow Leopard tient ses promesses, il se peut bien qu'il devienne vraiment mon OS préféré, car jusqu'à maintenant j'avoue que je n'étais pas entièrement satisfait de Mac OS X et de ce fait je surveille régulièrement les évolutions notamment de HaikuOS (un OS qui se veut reprendre les qualités de BeOS, dont justement la réactivité impressionnante de ce dernier).

D'ailleurs je dirais qu'heureusement Apple fait se travail d'optimisation et ne se contente pas d'empiler les fonctionnalité sans revenir sur l'existant de temps en temps, car sinon Mac OS X serait devenu une sacrée usine à gaz, et peut être même pire que Windows à terme vu la vitesse d'évolution de Mac OS X. Il faut de temps en temps arrêter d'écouter le grand public qui n'y connais rien en OS à part l'aspect interface graphique de ceux-ci. Ils sont de très mauvais conseil sur l'aspect performance.

Et si un certain nombre de personne n'achète pas SL, et bien tant pis, le travail fait sur SL était de toute façon nécessaire, que cela plaise ou non aux adeptes du "y'a presque rien de visible c'est nul!".


----------



## RaelRiaK (11 Juin 2009)

L'accélération de Mail est pour moi une grande attente. J'ai trois compte relié en IMAP sur mail, et de ce fait il est souvent lent, et surtout : il ne se ferme que lorsque je le force à quitter, sinon ... il freeze, ce qui m'arrive assez souvent.

Comme le dit frodon, Mac OS X qui va fêter ses 10 ans traîne avec lui un paquet de code non optimisé pour les machine actuelle. Les fonctionnalité c'est bien, mais si c'est au détriment de ce que l'on recherche tous chez Mac : de l'efficace, du simple et également de l'esthétique, il n'y a plus d'intérêt à avoir un Mac plutôt qu'un PC ...

Pourquoi Windows est il en retrait technologique face à Windows, et ce même dans la version 7? Parce que Microsoft n'a jusque là jamais pris le temps de réécrire totalement son code. Si bien que les entrailles non visible de la bête son les même depuis un paquet de temps. OK il est mis à jour, NT4, NT5 ... mais on la base est toujours la même, c'est ce qui pèche. 

Apple de son coté à user d'opportunité à sa disposition pour réécrire complètement son OS. Prenons la première version de OS X. Elle était 100% inédit (ou presque) pourquoi? Parce que Jobs avait bossé sur Next, et qu'en gros, OS X était une version aboutie de Next qui demandé néanmoins à mûrir, mais il était neuf : prise en charge native des réseaux, entièrement codé par POO qui (sans rentrer dans des considération impératif vs. POO) bien que demandant plus de ressources machine permet une évolutivité une productivité et un réactivité incroyable. Alors qu'aujourd'hui encore sous Windows on paluche du C impératif si je ne m'abuse.

Aujourd'hui cette approche (déjà en avance sur Windows) se fait vieille et Apple dit "stop, il faut re-faire", et là je ne peut que dire "amen" : avénement de GCD, OpenCL, 64 bit... bref, une machine de 2009 exploité par un OS de son temps.

Alors on pourra dire ce que l'on veut : c'est une SP, rien de nouveau... Néanmoins on a à faire à un OS neuf, inédit. Apple aurait parfaitement pu passer en Mac OS XI pour cela et la facturer 129&#8364; avec une pauvre interface graphique différentes, ce qui n'est pas sans rappeler la communication grand publique autour de Vista : 
- "wouahou, Aero" 
- "oui mais les noyau ..." 
- "Non, mais wouahou Aero quoi"
- "Mais 2Go de RAM"
- "Hey : wouahou Aero"
- "ok ..."

Je suis tout à fait en phase avec cette mise à jour, et autant dire qu'elle à du demander bien plus d'effort à réaliser qu'une mise à jour tape à l'oeil.


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Juin 2009)

Loin de moi l'idée de dénigrer le travail effectué sur les fondements du systèmes, mais SL est bien, en effet destiné à obtenir "une machine de 2009 exploité par un OS de son temps."

Je dirais même plutot une machine de 2010 exploité par un OS de son temps.

Parce que si la majorité de la base installée de mac intel ne voit qu'un gain de performance marginal, SL, malgré son intérêt pour le futur, restera un pétard mouillé.

La roue multicolore, comme le dit le fameux hobbit, n'apparaît pas que dans mail, loin de là. Quant à la réactivité... mon vieil imac G3 sous OS9 est plus "réactif" que mon G5 sous Léo...

Les OS, comme les softs, sont devenus obèses, faisant passer les progrès dus au matériel pour des améliorations des logiciels. Il est salutaire que SL permette de repartir sur des bases saines. Mais pour la majorité des utilisateurs actuels, je crains que la qualité de cette base reste invisible au niveau performances. Nous verrons bien.


----------



## Frodon (11 Juin 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Les OS, comme les softs, sont devenus obèses, faisant passer les progrès dus au matériel pour des améliorations des logiciels. Il est salutaire que SL permette de repartir sur des bases saines. Mais pour la majorité des utilisateurs actuels, je crains que la qualité de cette base reste invisible au niveau performances. Nous verrons bien.



Tu sais, je ne penses pas qu'OpenCL jouera beaucoup sur la réactivité de l'OS. Il jouera beaucoup plus sur la rapidité des calculs multimédia tel que l'encodage d'une vidéo ou le traitement d'une image (donc il améliorera significativement les perfs d'outils tel que iMovie, Final Cut (Express/Pro), iPhoto, Aperture, Photoshop...), brefs, les traitements nécessitant des calculs mathématiques complexes. En fait en tant qu'informaticien, je ne vois pas trop sur quoi il pourrait réellement jouer sur ce point, en dehors peut être des effets graphiques, mais comme il y a déjà CoreImage et Quartz Extreme, c'est pas sûr que ca soit très notable, même sur ce point.

Grand Central et le 64bits auront beaucoup plus de rôle à jouer sur la réactivité global du système, puisque leur champs d'actions est bien plus générique. Et cela dès les CPU dual core Core2Duo, cela va se ressentir. D'ailleurs, bien avant l'existence des CPU dual core, on pouvait voir l'avantage d'un OS exploitant le multi-processing avec par exemple BeOS qui est un OS très multithreadé, et qui montrait toute sa puissance sur les machine bi-processeurs.

Il faut espérer d'ailleurs qu'Apple ai fait un travail de multithreading de son OS afin que Grand Central ai de quoi se mettre sous la dent et donc de quoi réellement exploiter les processeurs multi-coeurs y compris pour la réactivité de l'OS lui même.

Bref, même sans OpenCL, je pense qu'il y aura une amélioration de performance bien visible. Cela sera par contre moins impressionnant au niveau des éléments multimedia. Par exemple une machine non compatible OpenCL sera beaucoup plus facilement à la ramasse si on essai d'encoder une vidéo et de traiter ses photos de vacances en même temps. Car dans ce cas, le CPU fera une majorité du boulot, là où sur une machine OpenCL compatible, le CPU sera beaucoup plus libre de faire autre chose.

Donc même si SL montrera tout son potentiel surtout sur les machines récentes, il n'en reste pas que toutes les machines dual-core, soit toutes les machines Intel (sauf le Mac Mini CoreSolo), benefiecieront déjà de GrandCentral, du 64bits (pour les Core2Duo et Xeon) et de l'optimisation générale faite sur une bonne partie du système et sur le Finder notamment.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2009)

Je pense que, au-delà du discours marketing de la WWDC, on est proche de ce que dit DrFatalis.
Mais ce n'est pas forcément un mal : payer 29 &#8364; pour SL me paraît de bon aloi ; n'avoir que du plus efficace (plutôt que de la surcharge pondérale) idem ; et ainsi de suite.

Ce que je critiquais était plus le discours : mais vendre est un métier difficile 

Reste que je doute fort qu'aucune de ces nouvelles briques logicielles fasse quoi que ce soit aux accès IMAP de  Mail (je n'ai pas entendu que la pile TCP/IP était changée...). Que le 64 bits a aussi la fâcheuse tendance à consommer plus de mémoire (si je m'alloue un entier, sans faire trop attention, je consomme 64bits au lieu de 32bits ; même chose avec le moindre pointeur). Qu'un certain nombre de machines ne pourront vraiment bénéficier de OpenCL (si j'ai bien compris).

Donc : c'est une bonne idée d'avoir choisi d'optimiser, de réduire etc. mais il ne faut pas non plus trop fantasmer sur les résultats. 29&#8364; : c'est sans doute un bon prix, bien ajusté


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de dénigrer le travail effectué sur les fondements du systèmes, mais SL est bien, en effet destiné à obtenir "une machine de 2009 exploité par un OS de son temps."
> 
> Je dirais même plutot une machine de 2010 exploité par un OS de son temps.
> 
> *Parce que si la majorité de la base installée de mac intel ne voit qu'un gain de performance marginal, SL, malgré son intérêt pour le futur, restera un pétard mouillé.*



Et pourtant, j'ai défendu SL 

Moi aussi, je suis déçu. J'espérai que mon brave iMac ALU-2008 en profiterait. Il n'en profitera pas 

Je pense qu'Apple a non seulement fait du marketing logiciel, et que, sans rien dire, elle pousse la communauté à passer dans les machines de 2010, alors que les machines ne sont pas encore sorties.

Pour 29$ (ou euros), on peut s'y essayer. Mais pour ceux qui doivent passer de Tiger à SL, c'est carrément la machine qu'il faut changer, l'OS viendra avec !

Je pense qu'Apple aurait pu, au moins, couvrir les iMac à base de Core 2 Duo. Mais cela suppose la prise en charge de certaines cartes ATI (comme celle que j'ai  ).


Par contre, les ceusses qui ont des Mac Pro avec les cartes graphiques adéquates pourront profiter d'OPEN CL


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Petite question : si je comprends bien , toutes les cartes graphiques hors 9400m etc (par exemple la x1600 ou la HD2600) ne passeront pas sous snow leopard ?

Merci par avance


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petite question : si je comprends bien , toutes les cartes graphiques hors 9400m etc (par exemple la x1600 ou la HD2600) ne passeront pas sous snow leopard ?



Si, rassures toi, mais ils ne pourront pas profiter d'une partie du système qui va faire bosser la carte graphique a la place du processseur pour le traitement des images, et qui s'appelle open CL.


----------



## OuiOui (11 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petite question : si je comprends bien , toutes les cartes graphiques hors 9400m etc (par exemple la x1600 ou la HD2600) ne passeront pas sous snow leopard ?
> 
> Merci par avance



Yep :rose: voilà pour le moment la liste des cartes graphiques compatibles : 

GeForce 8600M GT
GeForce 8800 GT
GeForce 8800 GTS
GeForce 9400M
GeForce 9600M GT
GeForce GT 120
GeForce GT 130
ATI Radeon HD 4850
ATI Radeon HD 4870

Donc bye x1600 et autre HD2600/2400 (en ce qui concerne openCL :hein

Cf cet article de macbidouille : 
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/06/09/quelques-details-sur-snow-leopard


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Quelques chiffres :
Le _Footprint_ de Snow Leopard est de 8Go pour l'instant sans les drivers d'imprimantes, sans les langues, sans X11, sans les polices supp. (pour la WWDC release)
Le mode 64bit est activé par défaut sur les machines pouvant demarrer en 64bit. Tout est 64 bit sauf kernel_task (juste après être arrivé sur la session).
Je n'ai pas regardé si le _switch_ 64 <-> 32 au démarrage était toujours disponible.

Quelqu'un parlait, plus haut, de QTX. Je pense qu'il restera dans l'état actuel (pour sa version de base). C'est à dire&#8230; plus grand chose.
Peut-être qu'une suite pro viendra "patcher", disons, activer certaines fonctionnalités (pour le faire ressembler à l'ancien ?).
En tout cas, je ne trouve vraiment plus rien d'interessant à QTX Player (enfin, si, il lit les vidéos, c'est tout&#8230; Certains me diront que c'est marqué _Player_ mais quand même !)

Dommage, Apple ne fourni pas de visualiseur d'activité GPGPU. D'ailleurs, celui ci déconne en indiquant 16TB (et des brouettes) de mémoire virtuelles. Ne croyez pas B. Serlet qui disait que c'était consideré comme infini, tout à une fin maintenant 

Une petite note (mais tout le monde s'en fout :rateau : on ne peut plus choisir icone de session, ni via le selecteur, ni via une photo.

QTX peut afficher la _waveform_ (l'onde sonore quoi ) quand on est en mode trim, en appuyant sur alt.

*zpool à disparu *(et toute sa clique), alors qu'il était présent et "fonctionnel", c'est à dire R/W sur les précédentes ß.
@bompi : :afraid: :rateau:

On peut dire que Snow Leopard sera interessant pour toutes les machines 64b, OpenCL ou non. Sans 64bit, ça sera principalement esthétique (+GrandCentral sur le 32bit quand même ).
Rosetta est toujours là. Il pèse 3.5Mo.

L'icone iDisk est (re-)devenue bleu :rateau:

Le livret "Bienvenue sur Snow Leopard" est disponible. D'ailleurs, ils ont repris celui de Leopard, édité les pages sur les piles et quelques autre, rajoutées les pages sur les nouveautés&#8230; et ils ont laissés les images de Leopard. C'est à dire, le fond de la dernière ß de Leopard avec l'herbe, l'iDisk rose, iMovie 06 (mais pas sur tout les screens).
La tagline pour QTX, c'est :


> QuickTime Player sports a new, simple design that gives you
> the best experience for viewing your movies.


Ce qui confirme que ça ne sera que de la visualisation 
Le livret fait 64 pages (c'est normal, l'OS est 64 bits (pas besoin de rajouter quoique ce soit, je sais ))

_ Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen?                       _

Erìk


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petite question : si je comprends bien , toutes les cartes graphiques hors 9400m etc (par exemple la x1600 ou la HD2600) ne passeront pas sous snow leopard ?
> 
> Merci par avance



Certaines ne profiteront pas de la technologie d'OpenCL, mais cela ne veut aucunement dire qu'elles soient incompatibles avec Snow Leopard.

Les améliorations de Snow Leopard, comme cela a été expliqué, ne se résument pas à OpenCL.

Ceci dit, je trouve de plus en plus de témoignages de personnes comme iluro_64 qui se plaignent, à juste titre, de ne pas pouvoir bénéficier des avancées d'OpenCL sur leur iMac récent équipé d'une carte ATI HD2600 ou HD2400.

D'ou vient le problème ? D'Apple ? D'ATI ? Parce qu'il me semble avoir lu que ces CG pouvaient être rendues compatibles OpenCL.

Comble de l'ironie ou de l'absurdité, mon MBP Santa Rosa Merom de 2 ans, qui est plus "vieux" que ces iMac a, lui (et heureusement), une CG compatible OpenCL.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petite question : si je comprends bien , toutes les cartes graphiques hors 9400m etc (par exemple la x1600 ou la HD2600) ne passeront pas sous snow leopard ?
> 
> Merci par avance



Exact. Il y a même une liste quelle part sur Mac G (dans les news, mais je ne la retrouve pas  ), et les précisions données par ce document.
*ici*

En gros : les cartes à base nVidia et les cartes ATI Radeon 4850 et 4870 (pour les Mac Pro)


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2009)

*NVIDIA* : Geforce 8600M GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 8800 GTS, Geforce 9400M, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce GT 120, GeForce GT 130.
*ATI* : Radeon 4850, Radeon 4870


----------



## RaelRiaK (11 Juin 2009)

Pareil avec mon MacBook noir ... Mais bon, le 64 bits fonctionnera bel et bien, et GCD également, alors je suis content.


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juin 2009)

les applications dévelopés en 64bits seulement fonctionneront en 32bits ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> les applications dévelopés en 64bits seulement fonctionneront en 32bits ?


Nan  (ou alors tu t'exprimes drolement mal :rateau

Si :
- tu demarres en 64b :
&#8226; les applis 64b se lancent en 64b
&#8226; les applis 32b en 32b.

- tu demarres en 32b :
&#8226; les applis 64b se lancent en 32b (je ne sais pas si une appli peut être uniquement 64b et refuser de se lancer sur du 32b).
&#8226; les applis 32b tournent en 32b.

Tu es obligé de démarrer en 32b si :
- tu as une machine 32b (sans dec')
- si tu as au moins un driver 32b (ce qui risque d'être le cas au tout début, le temps que les applis passent au 64b).

Enfin, des drivers 64b autres que ceux de MacOS, tout le monde n'en a pas. C'est surtout quand il y a de nouveau périphériques (ou alors sur les hackintosh, mais bon).

Har du någonsin tror att det var en dum meningen? 

Erìk


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juin 2009)

merci pour la réponse, eseldorm !

j'ai un mac core duo et j'aimerais savoir si un développeur crée une application 62 bits sans faire de support 32bits, si elle fonctionnera sur mon mac core duo en 32 bits.

car j'ai pas envi d'acheter SL pour que la plupart des applications ne fonctionnent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Exact. Il y a même une liste quelle part sur Mac G (dans les news, mais je ne la retrouve pas  ), et les précisions données par ce document.
> *ici*
> 
> En gros : les cartes à base nVidia et les cartes ATI Radeon 4850 et 4870 (pour les Mac Pro)


Donc , tous les autres ne passent pas sous sl , merci apple


----------



## Nitiel (11 Juin 2009)

Vous etes des enfants pourries gâtées qui naiment pas qu'on leur dise non


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Donc , tous les autres ne passent pas sous sl , merci apple



fallait pas acheter un hackintosh ! 


je pense que ce système n'a pas forcément un intéret pour tout le monde, car pour la majorité des gents, la puissance du processeur suffit.

mon mac mini core duo et sa GMA me suffit pour faire toutes les taches que j'ai envie (même ouvrir toutes les applications du dossier application en même temps :rose.


----------



## jacklucont (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

Pour ceux qui ont reçu leur macbook pro 13 pouces, quant est-il de la dalle?

Est-ce que le fait qu'ils soient considérés comme des "pro" fait que la dalle est maintenant de meilleure facture ( macbook pro 15 et 17" et macbook air) ???

merci de vos réponses !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Mon pc a une HD4850 .
Mais je le revends déjà


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mon pc a une HD4850 .
> Mais je le revends déjà



déja, pourquoi ?

j'étais sur que rien ne pouvait remplacer un mac ! :love:


----------



## Sqee8lzh (11 Juin 2009)

jacklucont a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont reçu leur macbook pro 13 pouces, quant est-il de la dalle?
> 
> ...



Le fait qu'ils soient des "Pros" rend surtout leur AppleCare plus cher.
Mais bon, certains diront que je suis cynique.


----------



## zutic (12 Juin 2009)

Petit coup de gueule !!!

WWDC 2009 - Apple dit sortir " le meilleur iphone à ce jour " !!! Quelle connerie ! Il était temps.
Il nous sorte un premier iphone sans 3G, un second avec 3G mais sans MMS, et un 3e qui correspond un peu mieux aux attentes que l'on avait déjà avant la sortie du premier. Presque tous les téléphones ont déjà ces options, pour apple il a fallu près de 3 an pour ce faire un fric fou et se foutre de la gueule des clients.
Ensuite Snow Leopard - Vive le 64 bit. Ce n'est pas windows qui avait sortie il y a un 4 ans je crois, une version windows 32 et 64 !! Mais rien jusqu'à présent n'a été exploité en 64 bit !! Et aujourd'hui on nous présente ça comme un grand tournant, alors que ça existe depuis belle lurette chez les concurrents, mais le pire c'est que les créateurs de logiciels en ont rien à foutre du 64 bits, il existe depuis longtemps mais quasiment aucun programme ne le gère bien !!!
Toujours en retard Apple.

Je ne parle même pas des modèles qui sont mis à jour !!! Nehalem est produit chez les PC portables, et Apple toujours à la traîne. Pas de lecteur Bluray !!! enfin que des mises à jours toutes pourries.
Il est temps que Apple ce mette vraiment dans le train en marche et non dans le wagon de derrière !!

Enfin je dis tout ça alors que j'ai un iphone 3G et un macbook pro. J'aime Apple, mais j'en ai mare qu'on me prenne pour un con.
Comme dirai mon vieil ami Souchon " on a soif d'idéal. Faut voir comment on nous parle " !!!


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> un second avec 3G mais sans MMS



Attention à ne pas confondre les fonctionnalités de l'OS et celles du téléphone en lui même.

A partir du 17 juin 2009, date de sortie de l'iPhone OS 3.0, TOUS les iPhones, qu'ils soit EDGE, 3G ou 3GS, supporteront les MMS, ca n'est pas une spécificité de l'iPhone 3GS! C'était juste que l'OS ne disposait pas encore de logiciel pour cela (cela dit, ceux qui avaient jailbreaké leur iPhone peuvent envoyer des MMS depuis un bon moment  ).



> Ensuite Snow Leopard - Vive le 64 bit. Ce n'est pas windows qui avait sortie il y a un 4 ans je crois, une version windows 32 et 64 !! Mais rien jusqu'à présent n'a été exploité en 64 bit !! Et aujourd'hui on nous présente ça comme un grand tournant, alors que ça existe depuis belle lurette chez les concurrents, mais le pire c'est que les créateurs de logiciels en ont rien à foutre du 64 bits, il existe depuis longtemps mais quasiment aucun programme ne le gère bien !!!
> Toujours en retard Apple.



En réalité, le 64bits sous OS X ca existe, en partie, depuis un petit moment. C'est a dire qu'on peut déjà faire des programmes 64bits que cela soit avec Tiger ou Leopard.

La différence c'est qu'avec Snow Leopard le 64bits va être exploiter dès le noyau du système, c'est à dire que le noyau existera en version pur 64bits et aussi la quasi totalité des logiciels fournis avec Mac OS X seront fourni en version 64bits.

Alors en effet, ca n'est pas nouveau. Mais en même temps ca n'était pas pressant de le faire comme tu le souligne. Le 64bits va aider surtout dans l'avenir, et en fait avec l'augmentation de la RAM, la HD et autres évolutions multimedia récente, il commence enfin à devenir interessant de pouvoir optimiser en 64bits.

Donc finalement sur ce point Apple arrive pile au bon moment. Avant c'était trop tôt (cf les autres OS 64bits qui n'ont eu pour le moment qu'un succès relatif), après ca risquerait d'être trop tard 



> Je ne parle même pas des modèles qui sont mis à jour !!! Nehalem est produit chez les PC portables, et Apple toujours à la traîne. Pas de lecteur Bluray !!! enfin que des mises à jours toutes pourries.



Ah bon les Nehalem mobile sont sortis? Dernière nouvelle! Qui surtout est fausse! Car dis moi où tu vois des Nehalem dans le catalogue officiel des processeurs pour portable d'Intel: http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/fra/processors/notebook/323262.htm

Donc contrairement à ce que tu aimerais rêver, les Nehalem mobile double coeurs réellement adapté à un ordinateur portable ne sont pas encore disponibles. Il sont prévus pour fin 2009/début 2010. 

Il n'y a pas de Nehalem mobile. Si tu vois des PC portable qui sont équipé Nehalem, c'est des Nehalem Desktop et donc bonjour l'autonomie (d'ailleurs le seul que j'ai pu trouver, qui effectivement utilise un Core i7 Desktop, a une autonimie de 1 heure!! Super la regression!)

Pour le BluRay, l'intérêt est quand même limité franchement. Pour le moment il n'existe AUCUN BluRay-ROM, seulement des films en Blu-Ray. Il n'y a guère que pour les sauvegardes éventuels que s'est interessant, mais tout comme le DVD-R n'est pas prébiscité pour cela, je doute que le Blu-Ray le sera.
De plus il y a une licence assez chère que doit obtenir le constructeur avant de pouvoir implémenter les fonctionnalités de lecture des Blu-Ray video. Je ne sais pas si Apple l'a obtenue et si ca n'est pas le cas, cela signifierait que si Apple mettait un lecteur BluRay on ne pourrait même pas lire les BluRay video (tant qu'Apple n'a pas obtenue la licence et ensuite fait un logiciel de lecture de BluRay Video).

Tu remarquera d'ailleurs aussi qu'à part SONY, très peu de constructeurs de PC portables fournissent un lecteur BluRay sur leur machine.


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2009)

Ouaip, tout ça n'est pas faux... 
Mais quant à l'iPhone, quel téléphone a autant d'applications disponibles ?
Je pense que c'est une de ses plus grandes forces, qui passe au dessus de certains manques... (apn avec flash, etc.)


----------



## daphone (12 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> Petit coup de gueule !!!
> 
> WWDC 2009 - Apple dit sortir " le meilleur iphone à ce jour " !!! Quelle connerie ! Il était temps.
> Il nous sorte un premier iphone sans 3G, un second avec 3G mais sans MMS, et un 3e qui correspond un peu mieux aux attentes que l'on avait déjà avant la sortie du premier. Presque tous les téléphones ont déjà ces options, pour apple il a fallu près de 3 an pour ce faire un fric fou et se foutre de la gueule des clients.
> ...



En lisant ton pavé, je me dis vraiment que tu n'es pas fait pour acheter chez Apple....

Si c'est que pour Apple fasse les mêmes produits que les autres , mais "en plus beau", et bien tu te trompes. Ils font des choix précis.  Concernant l'iPhone, pas de quoi te plaindre, tu savais les fonctionnailités avant de l'acheter. Ils arrivent avec leur premier telephone sur le marché et tout le monde leur tombe dessus. Tu as déjà fait évoluer un OS d'un tel portable avant l'iPhone ?  Je ne pense pas... C'est comme ceux qui disent "ah c trop nul kikoolol , iphone sait pas faire les accusés sms" alors que c'est un choix de la part d'apple de ne pas les proposer. 
Il y a certaines choses à améliorer, à travailler chez Apple, mais pas dans ce que tu cites.

N'ayons surtout pas, je l'espère , le blue-ray dans nos macs, ça ne sert strictement à rien à l'heure actuelle (ou alors brancher un graveur en usb), ça coûte cher et le marché n'est pas encore matûre. 
Bref, je ne vais pas m'étendre sur le sujet. Tu as acheté en connaissance de cause. Il ne faut pas croire que tu peux rouler en Ferrari et que tu peux aller te plaindre à la caissière du discount.

Renseignes toi sur les Vaio, ils sont très bien pour ton usage, seulement, oups, a oui, du coup c'est du ouinedose


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> *NVIDIA* : Geforce 8600M GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 8800 GTS, Geforce 9400M, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce GT 120, GeForce GT 130.
> *ATI* : Radeon 4850, Radeon 4870



Merci, divoli,  d'avoir pallié ma carence (momentanée )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------




Frodon a dit:


> Attention à ne pas confondre les fonctionnalités de l'OS et celles du téléphone en lui même.
> 
> A partir du 17 juin 2009, date de sortie de l'iPhone OS 3.0, TOUS les iPhones, qu'ils soit EDGE, 3G ou 3GS, supporteront les MMS, ca n'est pas une spécificité de l'iPhone 3GS! C'était juste que l'OS ne disposait pas encore de logiciel pour cela (cela dit, ceux qui avaient jailbreaké leur iPhone peuvent envoyer des MMS depuis un bon moment  ).
> 
> ...




Bonne remise à l'heure des pendules 

SL, qui masque un irritant aspect marketing d'avenir (en ce qui concerne OPEN CL) n'en est pas moins un OS qui est autre chose qu'une simple mise à jour. Bien sûr, l'évolution interne, ça ne frappe pas beaucoup les esprits, ce n'est pas très spectaculaire, et ça ne se voit guère. Ce n'est pas très bling bling.

Même sans OPEN CL pour le moment, je pense que la généralisation du 64 bits sera perceptible en terme de performance, et en terme de gain de place, même si, comme l'a dit quelqu'un plus haut, ce gain de place est en partie dû à l'exclusivité du code Intel, en lieu et place du code UB. Pour la fluidité d'exécution de tâches simultanément, je pense aussi que Grand Central apportera son lot d'amélioration. Bien sûr, tout cela n'est pas bling-bling. Mais c'est bien plus profond qu'on le pense. On ne mesure pas instantanément l'apport de nouvelles technologie. Il faut du temps pour en prendre conscience. SL s'avère un OS d'avenir (même d'immédiateté pour ceux qui ont la machine adéquate). Tirer des plans sur une comète que personne n'a encore vu, et penser qu'un Mac portable vaut bien un Mac Pro, c'est confondre un peu le jour et la nuit. Lorsqu'il y aura un jour un Nehalem mobile (bi-cur sans doute), ce ne sera sans doute pas une grande avancée sur le plan de la performance, car, pour limiter l'autonomie, il faudra bien sacrifier à la fréquence.

Je n'ajouterai rien en ce qui concerne le Blue-Ray. L'analyse de Frodon est tout réaliste.


----------



## RaelRiaK (12 Juin 2009)

Encore une fois d'accord avec toi iLuro.

Mais il semble qu'il faille avoir l'habitude de déambuler dans les "trippes" de système informatique pour vraiment comprendre à quel point un évolution interne est de bien plus grande valeur qu'une simple mise à jour bling bling type Aero (bien que ce n'est pas était la seule mise à jour de Vista).

Pour le Blue Ray : frodon, rien à re-dire.


----------



## zutic (12 Juin 2009)

Vous dites que pour le Bluray le marché n'est pas encore mature !!! Quand je vais dans une fnac je ne vois que ça !! Un lecteur dvd à bluray à l'acceuil, des écrans géants HD ready et full HD !!! Apple attends toujours et va suivre le mouvement quand il sera l'heure, mais pour le moment ils ne veulent pas faire d'imprudence et donc ne sorte pas de lecteur dans leur machine.

Pour l'iPhone, la prochaine évolution sera un flash et un meilleur apn ??? Ce n'est pas ce que propose déjà la plupart des téléphones aujourd'hui ???
Son grand avantage - des milliers d'applications  !!! Waouhh !! Trop bien de connaitre le niveau de mon mur, ou avoir facebook tout le temps dans ma poche, ou encore joué au cousin péteur !!

Et l'OS 64 bit, comme je le dis pour le bluray, Apple suit le mouvement mais ne le devance pas. Sans risque en prenant leur temps ils font des évolutions, et prennent les clients pour des ...


----------



## RaelRiaK (12 Juin 2009)

Moi je dis zutic, il ne te reste qu'une seul solution : Windows , tu as l'air tellement déçu par le monde Apple ...

De plus désolé le BR n'est pas un marché mûre pour l'ordinateur, parce que (si tu lisais, et si tu fouillé plus loin à la fnac que le rayon BR) sur un ordinateur, hormis les ordinateur SONY, le BR est presque absent. Sans compter que le BR aujourd'hui à part pour regarder des films on en fait rien. A si on stock, mais pour stocker, t'achète un BR externe avec Toast, et hop tu graves ... Le jour où le BR aura son BR-ROM, avec que sais-je, des jeux, des programmes (50Go le programme je vois pas bien l'utilité mais bon ...) où toutes les cartes GPS HD du monde entier, à ce moment je pense qu'Apple reverra sa politique BR, comme HP, Dell ...

Pour ce qui est du 64 Bits, il est quand largement plus complexe de faire un OS full 64 bits qu'un OS compatible BR. Alors qu'Apple se fasse "distancer" (aller ...) sur le BR, à ses condition je veux bien.

Maintenant ce topic n'est pas fait pour parler BR, et si on veut en profiter un moment encore je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux revenir sur la WWDC et ce qui nous a marqué.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

il y a des bug sympa dans le 3.0 :rateau:

non je joue pas aux tiercer :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> Vous dites que pour le Bluray le marché n'est pas encore mature !!! Quand je vais dans une fnac je ne vois que ça !! Un lecteur dvd à bluray à l'acceuil, des écrans géants HD ready et full HD !!! Apple attends toujours et va suivre le mouvement quand il sera l'heure, mais pour le moment ils ne veulent pas faire d'imprudence et donc ne sorte pas de lecteur dans leur machine.



L'idée de promouvoir un produit ne t'as jamais effleurée l'esprit ?
Un peu comme Apple avec Snow Leopard en fait


----------



## gibey (12 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> *NVIDIA* : Geforce 8600M GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 8800 GTS, Geforce 9400M, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce GT 120, GeForce GT 130.
> *ATI* : Radeon 4850, Radeon 4870



Désolé de ma question, mais je suis nul en informatique (mais j'y travaille), Divoli : la liste de carte NVidia que tu cites sont celles qui peuvent passer sous Snow Léopard en 64 Bits ou au contraire, celles qui resterons en 32 ?

J'espère que c'est en 64 Bits car j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro il y a moins de 6 mois et j'aimerai savourer plainement Snow Leopard (je travaille pas mal sur l'image : montage vidéo) donc le passage en 64 me fait penser que je pourrai être plus "productif".

D'avance merci pour vos éclairages...


----------



## clochelune (12 Juin 2009)

bonjour et merci pour les souhaits de bon retour (ça va de mieux en mieux mais il faut encore du temps!)  et la réponse sur time machine!

mon macbook ne bénéficiera pas de la nouvelle technologie 64 bits mais ça ne me dérange pas! j'avoue surtout que je voudrais retourner sous tiger!

je vais d'abord gonfler mon macbook d'un disque dur de 500 go (par un revendeur apple, la fnac ce sera trop long!)

et je verrai

prendra-t-il en compte l'iphone ? je pense

quant à moi time machine ne m'a pas séduite, je le trouve trop gourmand, bref je préférais mon disque externe iomega avec carbon copy cloner! je n'avais pas à me prendre la tête et ce que j'aime chez apple c'est bien la simplicité, la fludité, l'intuitivité

en revanche les attaques commerciales, ça ne changera jamais! j'ai acheté l'iphone en fin mai et j'apprends qu'un nouveau modèle sort! mais je me fiche de la fonction vidéo! donc!

j'aime quand ça fait ses preuves! 

léopard que j'ai tant attendu m'a déçue, je ne passerai pas sous snow léopard et je pense finalement ne pas prendre l'imac mais gonfler mon macbook qui me rend encore bien des services et pas besoin de trucs hyper sophistiqué pour l'utilisation basique que j'ai

je voulais à un moment l'écran apple cinema display mais à présent leur nouvel adapteur ne semble pas fonctionner avec mon macbook (il n'a que deux ans et demi pourtant et il est encore sous garantie, inutilisée)! je m'en passerai donc!

j'aime ce qui a fait ses preuves, pour ne pas essuyer mille et un bugs, de mauvaises mises à jour etc! de toute façon, dès qu'on achète c'est déjà dépassé!

bon week-end et désolée du message un peu hors sujet!


----------



## divoli (12 Juin 2009)

gibey a dit:


> Désolé de ma question, mais je suis nul en informatique (mais j'y travaille), Divoli : la liste de carte NVidia que tu cites sont celles qui peuvent passer sous Snow Léopard en 64 Bits ou au contraire, celles qui resterons en 32 ?
> 
> J'espère que c'est en 64 Bits car j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro il y a moins de 6 mois et j'aimerai savourer plainement Snow Leopard (je travaille pas mal sur l'image : montage vidéo) donc le passage en 64 me fait penser que je pourrai être plus "productif".
> 
> D'avance merci pour vos éclairages...



Ca n'a rien à voir. C'est la liste des cartes graphiques qui sont compatibles avec OpenCL (ce qui ne veut pas dire que celles qui ne le sont pas rendront le Mac incompatible avec SL).

Concernant les drivers des cartes graphiques, on peut quand même logiquement penser que tous les Mac compatibles avec SL bénéficieront de drivers 64 bit (indépendamment du fait que ces cartes soient compatibles ou non avec OpenCL).

Enfin, concernant les MBP, tous ceux qui ont été commercialisés depuis juin 2007 devraient bénéficier pleinement des avancées de SL (puisque, notamment, les trois modèles de carte graphique dont ils sont équipés figurent dans la liste). 

Donc à moins que tu aies acheté d'occasion un "vieux" MBP, tu ne devrais pas à avoir de souci à te faire, et tu devrais (en reprenant ton expression) "pleinement savourer Snow Leopard".


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Juin 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Encore une fois d'accord avec toi iLuro.
> 
> Mais il semble qu'il faille avoir l'habitude de déambuler dans les "trippes" de système informatique pour vraiment comprendre à quel point un évolution interne est de bien plus grande valeur qu'une simple mise à jour bling bling type Aero (bien que ce n'est pas était la seule mise à jour de Vista).
> 
> Pour le Blue Ray : frodon, rien à re-dire.



Que veux-tu, on se refait pas comme ça, d'une simple chiquenaude 

Heureusement, nous sommes quelques-uns à partager des "valeurs communes"


----------



## gibey (12 Juin 2009)

Un grand merci Divoli pour ta réponse (non mon MBP fut acheté en novembre 2008 à la Fnac  )


----------



## Aski (12 Juin 2009)

Certains penseront peut-être que ce n'est qu'un détail, mais qu'en est-il de l'enregistrement de l'écran en vidéo ?

il semble qu'elle était présente dans des versions de développement mais fonctionnait mal 
(d'après la news MacGeneration)


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir. C'est la liste des cartes graphiques qui sont compatibles avec OpenCL (ce qui ne veut pas dire que celles qui ne le sont pas rendront le Mac incompatible avec SL).
> 
> Concernant les drivers des cartes graphiques, on peut quand même logiquement penser que tous les Mac compatibles avec SL bénéficieront de drivers 64 bit (indépendamment du fait que ces cartes soient compatibles ou non avec OpenCL).
> 
> ...



Ce qui est bien c'est qu'Open CL va peut être finir les dernières 8600m GT récalcitrantes qui n'ont pas décider de lâcher!


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> Vous dites que pour le Bluray le marché n'est pas encore mature !!! Quand je vais dans une fnac je ne vois que ça !! Un lecteur dvd à bluray à l'acceuil, des écrans géants HD ready et full HD !!! Apple attends toujours et va suivre le mouvement quand il sera l'heure, mais pour le moment ils ne veulent pas faire d'imprudence et donc ne sorte pas de lecteur dans leur machine.



ATTENTION! Il ne faut pas nous faire dire ce que nous n'avons pas dit. Nous avons dit que le Blu Ray INFORMATIQUE n'était pas mature. Essais voir de trouver des logiciels ou jeux en BluRay-ROM pour ordinateurs (PC ou Mac) à la FNAC... Beaucoup moins évident hein?



> Pour l'iPhone, la prochaine évolution sera un flash et un meilleur apn ??? Ce n'est pas ce que propose déjà la plupart des téléphones aujourd'hui ???



Non, rare sont les téléphone avec un flash qui marche un minimum et avec plus de 3Mega pixels. A part quelques Nokia et les Cybershot de Sony (qui sont dédiés à cela), c'est vraiment pas la panacé.
Et quand on regarde du coté des Smartphone (qui est le marché de l'iPhone), là c'est carrement quasi inexistant.



> Son grand avantage - des milliers d'applications  !!! Waouhh !! Trop bien de connaitre le niveau de mon mur, ou avoir facebook tout le temps dans ma poche, ou encore joué au cousin péteur !!



Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas que ce type d'application. Perso les applis iPhone m'ont beaucoup aidés lors de mon dernier voyage à New York pour trouver des restaurants sympa, ou m'informer sur les trucs interessant à voir, ou retrouver mon chemin dans le métro new yorkais ou dans les rues...etc (évidement j'avais prix une carte pré-payé AT&T avec option MediaNet Unlimited (20$) pour avoir internet illimité  ).



> Et l'OS 64 bit, comme je le dis pour le bluray, Apple suit le mouvement mais ne le devance pas. Sans risque en prenant leur temps ils font des évolutions, et prennent les clients pour des ...



Dis donc, tu m'a l'air d'être sacrement victime de la société de consommation avec ton "je veux du BluRay parce que c'est la mode. Je veux un téléphone qui sur le papier fait appareil photo dernier cris, camescope dernier cris...etc (P.S: en pratique, rien ne vaut un vrai appareil photo ou camescope, même avec les Cybershot de sony)...etc. Est ce que tu as déjà réflechis à tes besoins réels?

As tu vraiment besoin d'un lecteur BluRay dans ton ordinateur aujourd'hui? As tu vraiment besoin d'un appareil photo de 10Mpix sur ton téléphone (Je sais, ca n'existe pas, mais bon)? Serais tu vraiment près à payer plusieurs dizaines d'euros de plus pour avoir ces options même si tu n'en as pas réellement besoin? (Si tu réponds oui à cette dernière question, c'est que vraiment tu es victime de la société de consommation  ).


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2009)

On ne va pas refaire ici le débat sur le Blu-ray!


----------



## zutic (12 Juin 2009)

Non non je ne veux pas lancé un débat sur le BR en particulier.
Juste que pour revenir à la WWDC - Apple et ses clients sont comme des fous a attendre les nouvelles et que au final ça surf sur la vague du moment, sans grande innovation.

Pour aller à new york j'aurais pris un guide du routard plutot qu'un iphone a 99 euros, et une carte à 20 dollars !


----------



## RaelRiaK (12 Juin 2009)

Je sais pas bien si c'est faire bonne impression que de se ramener sur un forum et directement de se fritter avec des membres "émérites" et qui plus est particulièrement calme ... Mais bon sur pas mal de chose je suis d'un autre temps (VHS, alors vous pensez le BR ...)

Bref pour redevenir sérieux et courtois, je dirais que tout est question de ce que l'on veux. Mac et iPhone sont des produits qui fournissent un service d'une certaine façon que personnellement je trouve bonne. Je trouve par exemple dommage de chercher un numéro de téléphone pendant des heures dans un annuaire, alors que pagesjaunes.fr me donne le résultat en 2 clic. Mais c'est mon approche, je sais que pour beaucoup de personne, aller sur internet pour une tâche aussi basic que chercher un numéro de téléphone, ça relève de la geekerie la plus absolue. Soit.

Apple n'as pas de Blue Ray, Apple propose de remplacer guide du routard, agenda, pense bête, téléphone, Walkman, calepin, console portable, GPS (et que sais-je encore) par un seul appareil. C'est une philosophie, j'y adhère, et la plupart des membres de ce forum y adhère. 

Maintenant si tu es sur un forum Apple pour nous expliquer que Apple est une marque au combien décevante, c'est une peu comme aller voir un chanteur un jour d dédicace et lui dire ô combien on aime pas sa musique. 

D'autant que je le répète le topic n'est pas fait pour ça.


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> Pour aller à new york j'aurais pris un guide du routard plutot qu'un iphone a 99 euros, et une carte à 20 dollars !



Il se trouve que j'avais déjà l'iPhone. Et j'avais aussi un guide. Mais je peux te dire que l'iPhone est un très bon complement d'un guide, aussi bon soit le guide choisi.


----------



## shenrone (13 Juin 2009)

J'aimerais bien savoir si on des retours de la dernière rev du macbook Air?
Surtout qu'à parcourir les forums il apparait que le "netbook" d'apple a un des meilleurs écrans de la gamme et que ces tarifs ne cesse de baisser....

Seconde questions est ce que les versions de snow leopard commercialisé en septembre pourront être installer sur deux mac (ou plus comme les pack familiale actuel)?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> JSeconde questions est ce que les versions de snow leopard commercialisé en septembre pourront être installer sur deux mac (ou plus comme les pack familiale actuel)?



A priori rien de changé par rapport à l'habitude.

Licence monoposte -> installation sur 1 seul poste

Licence multiposte (pack familial) -> installation sur 5 postes.

Bien entendu, ça c'est du point de vue légal.


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Juin 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> J'aimerais bien savoir si on des retours de la dernière rev du macbook Air?
> Surtout qu'à parcourir les forums il apparait que le "netbook" d'apple a un des meilleurs écrans de la gamme et que ces tarifs ne cesse de baisser....



Concernant l'écran, il s'agit (à priori !) du même écran 13' dans tout les nouveaux MacBook Pro et dans le MacBook Air... Un bon écran en effet, mais qui n'est pas plus meilleur que les autres dorénavant !


----------



## zutic (13 Juin 2009)

Loin de moi l'idée de me friter avec d'autres membres, et d'être agressif. Je dis simplement que pour la wwdc 09, Apple pour être innovant et ne l'est pas forcément.


----------



## freefalling (13 Juin 2009)

(Bon, on se relâche les gens, il faut beau dehors, profitez-en !  )

Me concernant, je suis dé-gou-té de ne pas avoir de firewire sur mon MacBook unibody 13"acheté  début 2009 .. ce qui me pose toujours quelques frustrations quand je dois annoncer à des collègues de passages que non, je ne peux pas connecter leur carte son pour faire une jam d'impro .. ! 

Sinon, par rapport à une certaine déception quant à l'annonce de l'iPhone 3GS (que je prendrai tout de même : mon premier iPhone ! ) on sait en tout cas ce que sera la V4 de l'Iphone maintenant:

- Ichat en plus
- Oled pour concurrencer le Zune...(là ils ont été pris de court)
- Nouvelle coque cette fois ci mais je parie le même form factor pour ne pas dérouter les fabricants de périphériques.
- Sans doute un nouvelle puce PA-semi dedans, le genre de monstre qui va tout tuer...


----------



## gibey (13 Juin 2009)

rajoute un APN 8 Million de pixel et c'est garantie en 2010 je change mon iphone 3G pour le "V4" car il aura atteint pour mes besoins la perfection (écran Oled = meilleur autonomie)... Mais au vu des avis de nombreux membres plus expérimenté que moi du monde de Mac, mon rêve risque de ne pas se réaliser... Aller, je pense que je me contenterai d'un APN 5M et de la visio.


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2009)

Pour moi le V3 est parfait, :love: j'attends toujours les prix! Et je sais pas pourquoi il tarde tant pour les annoncer, j'espère que j'aurai pas de mauvaises surprises...?


----------



## zutic (13 Juin 2009)

Il existe chez macway pour 15 euros un adaptateur FireWire 400 vers 800.


----------



## freefalling (13 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> Il existe chez macway pour 15 euros un adaptateur FireWire 400 vers 800.



Yep, mais sur les premiers MacBook unibody, pas de firewire .. du tout !

A quand un adaptateur USB2 > firewire 400 (qui existe sous Windows déjà)


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> Il existe chez macway pour 15 euros un adaptateur FireWire 400 vers 800.



Et quel est l'intérêt ?
Tu as du 480mb/s qui sort, mais l'adaptateur ne va pas augmenter cette vitesse à 800 quand même ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2009)

De pouvoir connecter un périphérique FW400 sur ces Mac dotés uniquement de ports FW800.


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Juin 2009)

Ah ok dans ce cas, c'est compréhensible


----------



## shenrone (13 Juin 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Concernant l'écran, il s'agit (à priori !) du même écran 13' dans tout les nouveaux MacBook Pro et dans le MacBook Air... Un bon écran en effet, mais qui n'est pas plus meilleur que les autres dorénavant !




Sauf erreur je crois justement que la dalle du air est différente de celle des Macbook 13, ce qui a donner lieu a un article plus qu intéressant sur les numeriques....

De plus j ai lu sur les forums de mac ge que certain decu des ecrans des macbook sont revenu au air...

J ai eu un macbook unibody et l ecran est pas fantastique, il gagne un peu apres un  temps d utilisation:mouais:


----------



## imacg5mortel (13 Juin 2009)

freefalling a dit:


> Yep, mais sur les premiers MacBook unibody, pas de firewire .. du tout !
> 
> A quand un adaptateur USB2 > firewire 400 (qui existe sous Windows déjà)



Le truc qui ne sert à Rien!
Cela fait perdre au Firewire son intérêt .


----------



## huexley (14 Juin 2009)

freefalling a dit:


> Yep, mais sur les premiers MacBook unibody, pas de firewire .. du tout !
> 
> A quand un adaptateur USB2 > firewire 400 (qui existe sous Windows déjà)



Le macbook pro unibody 13" est pourvu d'un adaptateur FW800 !

Par contre plus de port Express Card est ca c'est vraiment dommage, ca exclue définitivement l'ajout d'une carte qui donne l'accès à l'USB3 qui pointe son nez :hein: dommage.

Et pas d'adaptaeur via un hypothétique mini cable depuis la SD sachant que ce port n'est pas SDIO


----------



## freefalling (14 Juin 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Le macbook pro unibody 13" est pourvu d'un adaptateur FW800 !



C'est un "adaptateur" un peu plus cher qu'un convertisseur USB = > Firewire tout de même ! :rateau: (car je parlais moi des PREMIERS MacBook 13" unibody (non Pro) sans firewire donc ).


----------



## RaelRiaK (14 Juin 2009)

Pour ceux qui râlent dans le registre "ouais mac c'est tout bidon, on peut pas enlever la batterie, comment qu'on fait quand on ne peut pas le recharger de la journée" :
Test édifiant

Mais bon il y aura toujours à redire de toute façon  c'est quasiment un règle.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Pour ceux qui râlent dans le registre "ouais mac c'est tout bidon, on peut pas enlever la batterie, comment qu'on fait quand on ne peut pas le recharger de la journée" :
> Test édifiant
> 
> Mais bon il y aura toujours à redire de toute façon  c'est quasiment un règle.



Ce n'est pas parce qu'elle dure longtemps que l'on a pas besoin de la retirer :rateau:


----------



## RaelRiaK (15 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce qu'elle dure longtemps que l'on a pas besoin de la retirer :rateau:



J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve toujours pas de raison de retirer la batterie si ce n'est pour en mettre une nouvelle pleine ... Et comme cela ne se justifie pas avec 8h d'autonomie


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2009)

Amusant de faire le jeux des 7 erreurs avec les nouveaux MacBook Pro. 
- On perd l'ExpressCard au "profit" d'un lecteur SD (mwouais, c'est de CF sur mon APN)
- L'autonomie augment de 50% (génial)
- La batterie est 50% plus puissante (magique !)
- La batterie est fixée (pas top)
- Le fond est une seule pièce vissée (osef, mais c'est pas plus mal)
- Le 2,66 GHz a le cache L2 qui passe de 6 à 3 Mo (mwouais)
- L'interface SATA est bridée à 150 Mbps (merdouille, les SSD sont limité à 100 Mo/s)


----------



## xao85 (15 Juin 2009)

Pour l'interface SATA ce n'est pour l'instant que de la spéculation, on attend les tests!


----------



## divoli (15 Juin 2009)

Y-aurait-'il un rapport entre ça:


Pascal_TTH a dit:


> - Le 2,66 GHz a le cache L2 qui passe de 6 à 3 Mo (mwouais)
> - L'interface SATA est bridée à 150 Mbps (merdouille, les SSD sont limité à 100 Mo/s)
> - On perd l'ExpressCard au "profit" d'un lecteur SD (mwouais, c'est de CF sur mon APN)


et ça:


Pascal_TTH a dit:


> - L'autonomie augment de 50% (génial)
> - La batterie est 50% plus puissante (magique !)
> - La batterie est fixée (pas top)



Ou, autrement dit, les baisses de performances et d'équipement ne seraient-elles pas là pour permettre justement ce gain d'autonomie ?


----------



## nicolasf (15 Juin 2009)

Hmm, ça joue peut-être mais les batteries sont aussi plus puissantes. Et la différence est trop importante pour n'être lié qu'à ces éléments en baisse. Regarde le test d'Anandtech que j'ai évoqué hier, en attendant ceux de MacG...

Pour le SATA, il me semble qu'il y a eu des tests... Apparemment, ça ne poserait qu'un problème assez théorique pour les meilleurs SSD, mais c'est encore assez flou...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Pour l'interface SATA ce n'est pour l'instant que de la spéculation, on attend les tests!




Il y a des chiffres dans le forums de MacRumors et sur Apple Forum. J'ai monté un SSD Intel X25-m dans mon MacBook Pro et j'ai ~200 Mo/s de taux de transfert. Sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro 2009, ça plafonne à 100 Mo/s. 

MacBook unibody 13 pouces, OCZ Vertex







MacBook Pro 13 pouces, OCZ Vertex :





http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2036732&tstart=0

Il n'y a pas de mystères, c'est le même problème pour tous les portables bêtement bridés au SATA 150.



Pour l'autonomie, il suffit d'une simple règle de trois :
batterie de 50 Wh => autonomie de ~4 heures en surf gentil
batterie de 75 Wh => autonomie de ~6 heures dans les mêmes conditions.

Un MacBook Pro sur la GeForce 9400m GT consomme dans les 12000 mAh en surf. Il suffit d'appliquer des formules d'électricité. 

La capacité de la batterie, c'est comme la taille du réservoir pour une voiture. Vous prenez la voiture Rev A avec un réservoir de 50l, elle a une autonomie de 600 km. Vous gardez la même tuture mais le réservoir passe à 75l, l'autonomie monte à 900 km... A côté de l'augmentation de la capacité de la batterie, le reste, n'a qu'un impact ridicule sur l'autonomie.


----------



## xao85 (15 Juin 2009)

En même temps j'ai un macbook pro avec une interface à 1,5Gbits secondes et j'ai jamais été choqué par des ralentissements! 

Mais il est vrai que c'est bête de revenir en arrière!


----------



## Frodon (16 Juin 2009)

Perso je pense que les 1.5Gbits du SATA des nouveaux MacBook Pro, c'est un bug (soit au niveau du firmware, soit au niveau du Mac OS X pré-installé), et donc je pense que cela sera corrigé dans une prochaine mise à jour. 

Je l'espère du moins, car y'a franchement aucun intérêt ni pour Apple (aucune économie), ni pour l'autonomie (ca ne change franchement rien), et c'est indigne d'une machine estampillé PRO qui le supportait pourtant avant et qui a pourtant un chipset le supportant (le même qu'avant d'ailleurs).


----------



## shenrone (16 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso je pense que les 1.5Gbits du SATA des nouveaux MacBook Pro, c'est un bug (soit au niveau du firmware, soit au niveau du Mac OS X pré-installé), et donc je pense que cela sera corrigé dans une prochaine mise à jour.
> 
> Je l'espère du moins, car y'a franchement aucun intérêt ni pour Apple (aucune économie), ni pour l'autonomie (ca ne change franchement rien), et c'est indigne d'une machine estampillé PRO qui le supportait pourtant avant et qui a pourtant un chipset le supportant (le même qu'avant d'ailleurs).




La rev du MacBook Air est elle touché par ces limitations du SATA?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso je pense que les 1.5Gbits du SATA des nouveaux MacBook Pro, c'est un bug (soit au niveau du firmware, soit au niveau du Mac OS X pré-installé), et donc je pense que cela sera corrigé dans une prochaine mise à jour.
> 
> Je l'espère du moins, car y'a franchement aucun intérêt ni pour Apple (aucune économie), ni pour l'autonomie (ca ne change franchement rien), et c'est indigne d'une machine estampillé PRO qui le supportait pourtant avant et qui a pourtant un chipset le supportant (le même qu'avant d'ailleurs).




Je vais le dire platement, mais je ne crois pas au bug. Dans les marques de PC qui ont fait ce choix (Lenovo notamment), il n'existe aucune correction. Le problème est connu, ça gueule dans les forums y compris ceux de Lenovo. Les mises à jour du bios n'ont rien changé et les nouveaux modèles sont aussi bridés.


----------



## RaelRiaK (16 Juin 2009)

Tarif Orange sur le 3GS ici.

Autant le prix de l'appareil reste dans le raisonnable (je m'attendais à plus), autant le mode modem est tout simplement honteux ...

Vu l'entente des 3 opérateurs, je pense que le tarifs seront sensiblement les même chez SFR et Bouygues.


----------



## Rez2a (16 Juin 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Tarif Orange sur le 3GS ici.
> 
> Autant le prix de l'appareil reste dans le raisonnable (je m'attendais à plus), autant le mode modem est tout simplement honteux ...
> 
> Vu l'entente des 3 opérateurs, je pense que le tarifs seront sensiblement les même chez SFR et Bouygues.



Eh bien si le tarif est le même chez SFR je serais le plus heureux du monde !
Pour comparaison, l'iPhone 3GS sort à 150 pour le 16 Go en engagement d'un an chez Orange.
Chez SFR, l'iPhone 3G est à 200 en engagement de deux ans, et avec l'option de voleur à 8/mois que "si tu la prends pas ton point d'accès change à chaque synchronisation avec iTunes et tes données sont comptées hors forfait"...


----------



## RaelRiaK (16 Juin 2009)

Un test de l'iPhone OS 3.0 sur mobinaute

Le test est pas mal, de bonne remarques, mais les critiques sont parfois ridicules ... Mais l'article est positif dans l'ensemble, affirmant qu'iPhone OS d'être arrivé à maturité.


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2009)

orange met a jour les paramètres des iphones ...


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2009)

Sous OS 3.0 je suis passer de "opérateur : orange france 4.0" a "opérateur : orange france 4.1"


----------



## shenrone (16 Juin 2009)

Est ce que snow leopard incluera une prise en charge du NTFS?

Car là je suis coincé avec un DD allant de mon MAc a divers PC et j'ai pas bien de solution...


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sous OS 3.0 je suis passer de "opérateur : orange france 4.0" a "opérateur : orange france 4.1"



le partage internet est actif 

edit : il faut aller sur la page suivante : http://info.iphone.orange.fr


----------



## Frodon (16 Juin 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Est ce que snow leopard incluera une prise en charge du NTFS?
> 
> Car là je suis coincé avec un DD allant de mon MAc a divers PC et j'ai pas bien de solution...



Si NTFS-3G: 
http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/


----------



## zutic (16 Juin 2009)

Apres la WWDC 09 Apple nous propose des nouveautes sur ce qui se vend le plus chez eux, c'est a dire des portables ! avec un bridage du SATA et si on ose mettre le disque a 7200 ca vibre et ca masse.
Je vais bientot retourné sous Tiger avec mon powerbook si ça continue.


----------



## Frodon (16 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> Apres la WWDC 09 Apple nous propose des nouveautes sur ce qui se vend le plus chez eux, c'est a dire des portables ! avec un bridage du SATA et si on ose mettre le disque a 7200 ca vibre et ca masse.
> Je vais bientot retourné sous Tiger avec mon powerbook si ça continue.



Pour la vibration du 7200T, c'est surtout parce que le disque choisit, bien que de très grande marque, est réputé pour vibre (Seagate Momentus 7200.4).

Il vaut mieux acheter le disque 7200 à part et choisir un modèle réputé pour être silencieux et peu vibrer.


----------



## itako (16 Juin 2009)

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !

D'après la dev team le jailbreak (et desimlockage surtout pour moi) sera possible juste après sortie du firmware 3.

_"Our tools will be released no sooner than the Apple release (just in case!)."
_

J'espère pouvoir me réveiller et remettre en marche mon iphone qui était devenu out a cause de ma connerie et du 2.2.1.

Sinon je sais pas si vous avez vu mais la qualitée photo du 3GS semble être en rendez-vous d'aprés les images que nous espérons non truquées sur le site d'apple.


----------



## shenrone (17 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Si NTFS-3G:
> http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/



Merci


----------



## pouto (17 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Pour la vibration du 7200T, c'est surtout parce que le disque choisit, bien que de très grande marque, est réputé pour vibre (Seagate Momentus 7200.4).
> 
> Il vaut mieux acheter le disque 7200 à part et choisir un modèle réputé pour être silencieux et peu vibrer.



Ce qui est dommage, c'est que ce disque dur est le plus rapide 2"5, hors SSD


----------



## macaronique (17 Juin 2009)

zutic a dit:


> Je vais bientot retourné sous Tiger avec mon powerbook si ça continue.


Pourquoi pas Leopard avec le PowerBook ?


----------



## Frodon (22 Juin 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je vais le dire platement, mais je ne crois pas au bug. Dans les marques de PC qui ont fait ce choix (Lenovo notamment), il n'existe aucune correction. Le problème est connu, ça gueule dans les forums y compris ceux de Lenovo. Les mises à jour du bios n'ont rien changé et les nouveaux modèles sont aussi bridés.



Et bien si, Apple a finalement décidé d'activer le SATA 3Gbps:
http://support.apple.com/downloads/MacBook_Pro_EFI_Firmware_Update_1_7_


----------



## divoli (23 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Et bien si, Apple a finalement décidé d'activer le SATA 3Gbps:
> http://support.apple.com/downloads/MacBook_Pro_EFI_Firmware_Update_1_7_



Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que cela signifie, et ce que cela implique concrètement;


			
				Support Apple a dit:
			
		

> While this update allows drives to use transfer rates greater than 1.5Gbps, Apple has not qualified or offered these drives for Mac notebooks and their use is unsupported.



Est-ce qui si on change de DD par la suite, on risque d'avoir des problèmes ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juin 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Et bien si, Apple a finalement décidé d'activer le SATA 3Gbps:
> http://support.apple.com/downloads/MacBook_Pro_EFI_Firmware_Update_1_7_




Quelle bande de connards chez Lenovo. Dans leurs forums, ils écrivaient que cette limitation était matérielle et qu'elle était impossible à corriger.  Je ne suis pas prêt de retourner chez eux... 

Voilà qui est vraiment tentant maintenant...


----------



## Frodon (23 Juin 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Quelle bande de connards chez Lenovo. Dans leurs forums, ils écrivaient que cette limitation était matérielle et qu'elle était impossible à corriger.  Je ne suis pas prêt de retourner chez eux...
> 
> Voilà qui est vraiment tentant maintenant...



A voir, si le chipset utilisé supporte effectivement le SATA-II, alors c'est effectivement purement logiciel la limitation. Sinon c'est matériel.

Je crois que le support du SATA-II sur les chipset Intel pour portable existe depuis le 965M (Santa Rosa).
EDIT: Je confirme après vérification. Le SATA-II est supporté chez Intel dans les version mobile de ses chipsets depuis le 965M (Santa Rosa).

On remarquera d'ailleurs que déjà sur les MacBook Santa Rosa, Apple limitait à 1.5Gbps alors que le chipset supportait déjà le SATA 3Gbps. C'est seulement depuis les MacBook equipé du chipset NVidia que le SATA 3.0Gbps est activé.


----------



## RaelRiaK (24 Juin 2009)

Je viens d'acheter mon iMac 24" (+ iPod Touch + Imprimante + Mighty Mouse sans fil + clavier sans fil), vous comprendrais que j'ai hâte de le recevoir 

Si j'ai tout bien compris, je pourrais donc avoir SL pour moins de 10&#8364; ?


----------



## divoli (24 Juin 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Si j'ai tout bien compris, je pourrais donc avoir SL pour moins de 10 ?



Oui, à peu près cette somme.


----------

